# Post your happy



## Lin19687

Since there is a gripe, we should have a Happy.

I am happy that I made a nice cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## Dahila

I am happy that my legs hurt less today  Coffee is good too


----------



## lsg

I am happy to be getting over the flu.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

I’m happy I woke up this morning.


----------



## toxikon

I'm happy that my first attempt to make homemade yogurt yesterday was a great success! Woohoo!


----------



## IrishLass

I am happy -and unexpectedly surprised- that my best friend gifted me with her mothballed Galaxy 3 smartphone yesterday out of the blue (my first ever smartphone).


----------



## Lin19687

OMG the SUN IS OUT !!!!

I AM HAPPY FOR THAT !!!!


----------



## lenarenee

lsg said:


> I am happy to be getting over the flu.



Oh lsg, you have my sympathy. Please don't push yourself too hard and give yourself plenty of time to recover. I've known so many (with H3N3) who try to get back to work too fast and about half of them end up regressing.   Knock on wood, so far we've avoided the flu, but it's still active, and the B flu has shown up. Our school has Whooping cough going around.

I have 2 happys:  I had a great birthday hanging with a friend I haven't seen for months.  After last fall's intense Anatomy class that had me eating lots of fast and junk food, I finally got back to eating my chosen low carb diet - and feel immensely better for it!  (although I had plenty of birthday cake!)

Oh!  And there's a third: My friend Tory has been trying to get pregnant for years and days before her IVF appt., DID!  She's almost 3 months.


----------



## jcandleattic

Today I am happy that I am healthy and able to move around with ease. With my parents aging, and watching that, and watching my sister's husband and his health problems, I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## Jeanea

I'm happy I finally got a soap cutter to replace my cheese slicer.


----------



## Saffron

I am happy to have this connection with all you lovely soaping ladies and gentlemen from all over the globe!


----------



## artemis

Pax being silly at a school event is always a happy over here.


----------



## Dahila

I am happy, I had finished changing my booth around  (3.5 h)


----------



## Misschief

I am happy my daughter is finding a "niche". She has recently gotten into wire wrapping stones for jewelry. This past week, a local jeweler recognized her abilities and entrusted her with an expensive and quite rare stone, asking her to wrap it as she sees fit. It's a huge, but scary, boost to her self-confidence. (She's a pretty amazing person.. single mom, holding down two jobs, and artistic in a way none of us ever imagined.) I'm really proud of her!


----------



## Lin19687

It's not snowing today


----------



## IrishLass

I'm so happy because my grocery store just got in a shipment of Meyer lemons, and I was able to buy 6 lbs of them to make the Meyer lemonade concentrate recipe from Food In Jars! I've never seen nor tasted Meyer lemons before, but I've heard so many folks singing their praises that I just about started running around and dancing for joy when I saw bags and bags of them sitting in the produce dept. 




IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee

IrishLass said:


> I'm so happy because my grocery store just got in a shipment of Meyer lemons, and I was able to buy 6 lbs of them to make the Meyer lemonade concentrate recipe from Food In Jars! I've never seen nor tasted Meyer lemons before, but I've heard so many folks singing their praises that I just about started running around and dancing for joy when I saw bags and bags of them sitting in the produce dept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


We have a new Meyer lemon "bush" that's produced a couple dozen fruits so far - they're good enough to eat like an orange - flavorful, tart, but not sour!


----------



## Jeanea

I've been trying to buy a meyer lemon tree for a year now. My local stores don't carry them. I'll be searching the farmers market for one this year.


----------



## Lin19687

My son does not have to work this evening. He is a sous chef and drives 1/2 hr away.
major storm about to start now.
I just woke him up to say he should leave now before it really starts getting bad so that at least ONE drive is easy.
He said he has the night off


----------



## penelopejane

Jeanea said:


> I've been trying to buy a meyer lemon tree for a year now. My local stores don't carry them. I'll be searching the farmers market for one this year.



You can buy them online: 
http://www.meyerlemontree.com/


----------



## earlene

Two things i am happy about today (yesterday):

I found the tea that my granddaughter liked so much last time I was here, but forgot where I bought it, I can order some online or go to Target. I plan to do both.

The lip balm I made yesterday works nicely under my nose to mask the unpleasant kitty litter odor.  Tomorrow that box gets cleaned.


----------



## Saffron

Happy International Women's Day to all you lovely ladies out there!


----------



## Lin19687

I have Power/Electricity after that nasty storm last night


----------



## jewels621

Today I am ever so grateful for the invention of the Salad Shooter. Used it this morning to shred 8 lbs of laundry bars.


----------



## Misschief

I asked one of my customers (who is a graphic designer of over 30 years) how much he charges to design a logo, his response was, "For you, nothing. Just send me your concept ideas and I'll put some ideas together." See why I love my customers?

I told him I would thank him with soap.


----------



## SoapAddict415

After the day I had I needed to see some happy so I'm happy for this thread, I'm happy that I have the house to myself tonight and I'm happy that in 2 more weeks I'll be with my 3 sons in Arizona [emoji16]! I can't wait!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that I still have Power at my house before, during and after the storm


----------



## DianaMoon

Jeanea said:


> I'm happy I finally got a soap cutter to replace my cheese slicer.



How does it differ in feel? Detailed report please!


----------



## jcandleattic

Can we post a happy and a gripe in the same post? LOL 
I'm happy that I get to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work - I'm griping because I have to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work. 
It's a double edged sword. I'm stressed because of such the short notice, and will going by myself and not enough cashola to do any travelling throughout Europe while I'm there, however, I'm beyond happy that I am blessed enough to be employed with a company that I get this opportunity that most people I know will never have.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@jcandleattic, I'm so happy for you! [emoji3] I hope you have a wonderful time even though it's for work.


----------



## lenarenee

jcandleattic said:


> Can we post a happy and a gripe in the same post? LOL
> I'm happy that I get to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work - I'm griping because I have to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work.
> It's a double edged sword. I'm stressed because of such the short notice, and will going by myself and not enough cashola to do any travelling throughout Europe while I'm there, however, I'm beyond happy that I am blessed enough to be employed with a company that I get this opportunity that most people I know will never have.



There must be someone, somewhere that's experienced with Europe who can help you figure out some kind of touring or adventure you can have with short time and short cash.  The goals may still be smaller than you want - but make the most of it. Can't see the major sites, maybe a drive in the country side where the "real" people live. Farmer's markets, coffee cafes, local history.  Simply sit an enjoy the local culture and environment!  I do hope you find some way to make it work!  And share pictures; I'll probably never get to Europe.


----------



## dibbles

There is almost no ice left on our driveway. Snow is another thing, but we can walk out to get the mail


jcandleattic said:


> Can we post a happy and a gripe in the same post? LOL
> I'm happy that I get to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work - I'm griping because I have to travel out of the country in a couple weeks for work.
> It's a double edged sword. I'm stressed because of such the short notice, and will going by myself and not enough cashola to do any travelling throughout Europe while I'm there, however, I'm beyond happy that I am blessed enough to be employed with a company that I get this opportunity that most people I know will never have.



Where will you be? My daughter and her husband have done a lot of international traveling and one of her favorite things to do is visit local markets. Pick up a few interesting things for lunch and go to a park or take a hike. I’ve only been to Europe once and still one of my most memorable meals was a baguette purchased from a street vendor in Paris and eaten while standing on a bridge overlooking the Seine.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I'm happy that Mike Lawson of Soapers Choice got back to me today about an issue I had with my last order from them. He said _"I'll do whatever this takes to make this right for you." 



_


lenarenee said:


> There must be someone, somewhere that's experienced with Europe who can help you figure out some kind of touring or adventure you can have with short time and short cash.


When our son got stationed in Germany with the Air Force, we said, _"It's now or never!" _and planned a month long trip to Europe -- started and ended in Germany. Bought a Rail Pass before leaving the States that allowed us 2 week's travel by train, boat, bus, subway, etc. for free all over, starting in  Switzerland, 6 days in Paris, Austria, Lichtenstein. Went at the end of Sept into October, October Fest Season, and we went to several events -- including a parade in Grevenmacher, Luxumbourg, that featured floats from all the wineries in the area. There were lots of free things to do every where, all destinations were pedestrian friendly once we got there, we didn't need a car at all!  The most fun was hanging out with the locals. We left home with $3,000 in Traveler's checks; and returned with $1,500. Now that's frugal!

*@ Janel:* Eat, drink & be merry! You're on an expense account!

ETA: Ditto what Dibbles said. In Paris, you can buy cheeses and meats by the slice, baguettes, and they'll even pop the cork on a split of wine for you. After paying for our goodies, we walked to the Tuileries across the street and  had a picnic.


----------



## jcandleattic

Zany_in_CO said:


> *@ Janel:* Eat, drink & be merry! You're on an expense account!


The flight is paid for and I will get reimbursed for the hotel but have to pay upfront out of pocket, and the cheapest hotel that is a preferred hotel of the company (the only one they will reimburse 100% instead of just 50% for all others that weren't that much cheaper) was $250 USD a night, and I will only get a per diem of $15 a day for food and drink, and $45 for total transportation - unfortunately everything else is out of pocket. So, no, not really on an expense account.  



dibbles said:


> Where will you be?


 Flying into Zurich, then have to take a train to Baar-Zug where my company has an office and where the event I'm travelling for will be. 



lenarenee said:


> Simply sit an enjoy the local culture and environment!


 That's what it's going to boil down too. 

I fly out on Sunday afternoon. Arrive in Zurich Monday afternoon, check into hotel, navigate and try to find my way to where I need to be the next day. Tuesday the event happens at 6:30am and ends late Wednesday afternoon, where then there will be an after-party. Thursday, I fly back home. Whirlwind of a trip, but I couldn't afford to shell out another $500 USD upfront for an additional 2 day stay, and all other amenities out of pocket. 
Sounds like I'm complaining, I'm really not. And I plan on staying with this company until retirement (unless something drastic happens! LOL) so there will be other opportunities I'm sure. Hopefully I'll be a little more financially prepared then.


----------



## Primrose

I am happy that it is cooler today. 

A couple of days ago here in perth it was 39.3 degrees Celsius with 30% RH ... its autumn for crying out loud! We are now down at a nice 25 degrees with drizzle. Much more appropriate for autumn.


----------



## Misschief

Our snow is almost gone and what is left is going fast! Even though it rained today, it's been a sunny afternoon with well above freezing temps. As long as it doesn't get too warm too fast, we're happy!


----------



## cmzaha

I finally had a good market this morning. Sold 9 crochet hats, 1 hood and a lot of multiple buys for soap. This is the best my market has been in a long time, and the most hats I have sold in one day. At $25 per hat and $40 per hood they add up nicely. Nice to have a good day at market especially when I was nervous leaving the parents alone. They were fine when we got home


----------



## Saffron

jcandleattic said:


> Flying into Zurich, then have to take a train to Baar-Zug where my company has an office and where the event I'm travelling for will be.



I love Zurich! My mom lived there for a while. But be prepared...it is a very expensive city.  
You can catch the train directly from the airport. From what I remember the train station is two or three levels below Arrivals. 
Hope you enjoy your stay in Europe.


----------



## Lin19687

Some of our 2 feet of snow melted yesterday !
And with temps around 43 today I bet more will


----------



## Misschief

IrishLass said:


> I am happy -and unexpectedly surprised- that my best friend gifted me with her mothballed Galaxy 3 smartphone yesterday out of the blue (my first ever smartphone).



In the same vein, when I got home from work today, I found that my husband's boss had dropped off her no longer needed LG G4 for me. She upgraded and no longer needs it. I haven't had a cell phone of any kind since around 2002. (I do have an iPod and a tablet in addition to my laptop.) It's a learning curve.


----------



## cmzaha

I am home for 3 weeks


----------



## Saffron

Vernal Equinox - woohoo! Spring is here!


----------



## Lin19687

Saffron said:


> Vernal Equinox - woohoo! Spring is here!


On the calendar is it, but tell that to the snow around here 


happy :  Finally picked a Name for my Farm/soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> On the calendar is it, but tell that to the snow around here





Lin19687 said:


> happy :  Finally picked a Name for my Farm/soap


No fair keeping us in suspense... do tell!


----------



## Saffron

Lin19687 said:


> On the calendar is it, but tell that to the snow around here
> 
> 
> happy :  Finally picked a Name for my Farm/soap



Sorry about your snow .  If it's any consolation, there's a mini Beast from the East heading towards us again...so that joy was short lived.

Congrats on deciding on a name.


----------



## shunt2011

Zany_in_CO said:


> No fair keeping us in suspense... do tell!



She did in another post:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...my-fb-page-does-that-boost.69599/#post-693399


----------



## Zany_in_CO

shunt2011 said:


> She did in another post:


Thanks, Shari!   Rustic Life Farm! Cool! I like it.


----------



## Misschief

I now have a domain! Thanks to amd, I have registered my domain name and got the one I wanted with the first try. That's a good sign, right?


----------



## SunRiseArts

Yes Mischief, you are very lucky!


----------



## Lin19687

Ah sorry was at funeral last night 

Happy is that I met some nice people last night and stayed for 2 hours !

AND the snow we were suppose to get a foot of, only gave us 2 inches ............... even better my sister in NY got a foot !!  hahahahaha


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, I pulled my sourdough starter out of the fridge, in hopes of reviving it. It's been in there since last July. When I stirred it, it actually got fizzy and almost overflowed the jar! I guess it's still alive! Next weekend... sourdough bread!


----------



## Lin19687

Wow are you ever lucky !!  Love Sourdough, but I forget it is there and then I toss it because I think it is bad.
I don't bake much anyway and I shouldn't be eating a whole loaf by myself.  No one here likes it


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Wow are you ever lucky !!  Love Sourdough, but I forget it is there and then I toss it because I think it is bad.
> I don't bake much anyway and I shouldn't be eating a whole loaf by myself.  No one here likes it



We love it but I don't always have the time to spend on it. That's why it's been in the fridge. I did make some sandwich bread (with added yeast) today with another jar of sourdough discard that's been needing to be used. Didn't turn out quite as well as expected but still edible. Next weekend will be a true sourdough loaf. 

Generally speaking, if I'm not making soap, I'm cooking, baking, or fermenting something.


----------



## Lin19687

I am happy the air outside smells nice and Spring like, even though it is 33 F out


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> Next weekend... sourdough bread!


Where do I place my order?


----------



## Misschief

Getting my kombucha reactivated today. I like it in the spring/summer but not once the weather turns colder. It's been in hibernation all winter, too. Another happy? The sun is shining and it's supposed to be a lovely day here. And the grandkids will be here. 

It's a good day.


----------



## Jeanea

Finally done editing and posting a soap video. Making them, super fun, editing not so much.


----------



## Lin19687

Zany_in_CO said:


> Where do I place my order?



Sorry there are no more left for you to order


----------



## Zany_in_CO




----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm so happy I could explode lol! In about 8 hours I'll be in Arizona with all 3 of my sons! My middle son is here now, sleeping on my couch. Our flight doesn't leave until 8:30a but I'm wide awake lol!


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm so happy I could explode lol! In about 8 hours I'll be in Arizona with all 3 of my sons! My middle son is here now, sleeping on my couch. Our flight doesn't leave until 8:30a but I'm wide awake lol!



I am so happy for you!! That is SO awesome!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Misschief! It'll be the first time in 3 years that I've been in the same state with all of my boys! I've been glued to TJ's side since he got here and I told the other 2 (BJ & DJ) to be prepared to be smothered in bear hugs & kisses the instant I arrive in Arizona lol.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy to be able to soap today, I think


----------



## mx5inpenn

Happy to be cigarette free 1 week today!


----------



## Lin19687

KEEP GOING !!!!  Once you get past the 1st couple months it is easy.  Just stay away from people smoking


----------



## loriag

I am happy I have a husband who loves me!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you to everyone who helped me get to Arizona! I was so happy to get here and be with my sons that I forgot to post my happy! We're driving back later tonight but here's a couple of pics!


----------



## Misschief

Where's the LOVE button when you want one. Congratulations to the newlyweds!


----------



## SoapAddict415

We absolutely LOVE it out here! The weather is just so awesome that seriously considering saving up to move here. Everyone keeps telling us to visit again in the summer before we make that move. This is still their winter weather and summer temps can reach 127° F. My only fear is that I'll have a hot flash on a hot day & spontaneously combust lol.


----------



## amd

I have a 4 day weekend, and my last supplies order is coming in today. I have minimal house cleaning to do (bathrooms and a quick sweep and mop of the main floor) for Easter dinner with my mom, so my family may need to bribe me to come out of the soap lab


----------



## Lin19687

I just rearranged the new soap drying rack in the soap room.  more space and less cluttered !


----------



## amd

Misschief said:


> I now have a domain! Thanks to amd, I have registered my domain name and got the one I wanted with the first try. That's a good sign, right?





Misschief said:


> Getting my kombucha reactivated today. I like it in the spring/summer but not once the weather turns colder. It's been in hibernation all winter, too. Another happy? The sun is shining and it's supposed to be a lovely day here. And the grandkids will be here.
> 
> It's a good day.



You are very welcome! I feel like we are a bit kindred - I love fermented things and do kombucha year round. I recently discovered using raw sugar... oh my lanta! That makes some good stuff. Last summer I brought back some green and oolong teas from China and they were so lovely. I'm leaving more space in my bag for tea on my next trip.


----------



## jewels621

Making GLS soap paste today. “Flying bubble stage” makes me SO happy!


----------



## Lin19687

In the middle of making a 5# CP batch.

Oh and my Migraine is gone too


----------



## jackznanakin

I'm so happy that my misplaced Bramble Berry order is finally arriving today!! Going to be melting and pouring for days!


----------



## lenarenee

SoapAddict415 said:


> Thank you Misschief! It'll be the first time in 3 years that I've been in the same state with all of my boys! I've been glued to TJ's side since he got here and I told the other 2 (BJ & DJ) to be prepared to be smothered in bear hugs & kisses the instant I arrive in Arizona lol.



You obviously have an extraordinary and loving family!! (I'm envious!)  Thanks for sharing this precious time with us.  The pics are glorious! Joy in all of the faces!


----------



## Saffron

SoapAddict415 said:


> We absolutely LOVE it out here! The weather is just so awesome that seriously considering saving up to move here. Everyone keeps telling us to visit again in the summer before we make that move. This is still their winter weather and summer temps can reach 127° F. My only fear is that I'll have a hot flash on a hot day & spontaneously combust lol.


So glad you made it to your son's wedding. Congratulations to the happy couple


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> You are very welcome! I feel like we are a bit kindred - I love fermented things and do kombucha year round. I recently discovered using raw sugar... oh my lanta! That makes some good stuff. Last summer I brought back some green and oolong teas from China and they were so lovely. I'm leaving more space in my bag for tea on my next trip.



Where do you get your raw sugar? I'm using Palm Sugar for both my water kefir and my kombucha but I'm always happy to experiment. Oolong is one of our faves around here... to drink as hot tea. My first batch of 'buch this spring is being made with oolong.

I had carrots fermenting last week but the dill decided to go moldy. The carrots, before the mold, tasted really good! I might try again but with fresh dill rather than dried.

As for today's happy? Just finished my last day of work before a week off and hubby goes back to work, starting next week. ME time!


----------



## Lin19687

I get to un-mold my CP blob today.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> Where's the LOVE button when you want one.





  I loved the pics too! Beautiful happy family. A joy to see. Thanks for sharing! Congratulations to the newlyweds from me too!


----------



## Misschief

My happy today... I have two loaves of white sourdough sandwich bread rising. This recipe has never failed me and I've been making it since I was a newlywed, way back in 1975. Technically it doesn't count as a true sourdough because it uses sourdough starter as well as yeast.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh my happy is thinking about Misschief's bread !!!!


----------



## Misschief

And it came out beautifully. John is very happy and so am I!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

drool emoji here


----------



## Lin19687

exactly, drool !!

Happy.. It is so nice outside and I am going to cut soap and make more


----------



## Lin19687

I am eating an Apple Turnover


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I received my 25 oz bottle of RBO from Riceland today. $4.59 + FREE shipping. But that's not the good part... they used 4-oz bags of rice for packing material! Four little bags in all! I really don't know what to think or say. Oh, and a rice recipe cook book too.


----------



## earlene

I am so jealous!  All I got with my last order was a box filled with bottles of RBO, no rice and no cook book!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Misschief said:


> My happy today... I have two loaves of white sourdough sandwich bread rising. This recipe has never failed me and I've been making it since I was a newlywed, way back in 1975. Technically it doesn't count as a true sourdough because it uses sourdough starter as well as yeast.


I've been contemplating trying to make a wheat free/gluten free sourdough bread. Is sourdough hard to make?


----------



## Lin19687

All this Sunshine this morning is making for a happy Lin


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I've been contemplating trying to make a wheat free/gluten free sourdough bread. Is sourdough hard to make?



Not really; it takes more time because there's no added yeast but it isn't difficult. I used a recipe from the King Arthur website and it worked beautifully.

As for GF bread, my daughter was diagnosed with IBS a little over a year ago; it was shortly after that that I tried my first true sourdough bread (no added yeast). She was able to eat it with no issues. Normally, she's gluten intolerant, dairy intolerant, can't eat beef, or tree nuts, among other things.

The attached photo is my true sourdough, made this past weekend.


----------



## SoapAddict415

It looks yummy. I can't have wheat, corn and certain nuts. So when I want a sandwich I have to make my bread. I'll have the apartment to myself this weekend so maybe I'll bake. [emoji1]
I almost forgot that I wanted to post a happy! I'm happy because for starters, it's Friday! I'm also happy because I think I've found and fixed all of the things I posted in my gripe. And I did it white eating Hershey's kisses and watching YouTube soap videos at my work station lol! My boss knows that I'm a happier worker when I have chocolate and/or soap videos [emoji1].
Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> It looks yummy. I can't have wheat, corn and certain nuts. So when I want a sandwich I have to make my bread. I'll have the apartment to myself this weekend so maybe I'll bake. [emoji1]
> I almost forgot that I wanted to post a happy! I'm happy because for starters, it's Friday! I'm also happy because I think I've found and fixed all of the things I posted in my gripe. And I did it white eating Hershey's kisses and watching YouTube soap videos at my work station lol! My boss knows that I'm a happier worker when I have chocolate and/or soap videos [emoji1].
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



Do you have a favourite recipe?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Not yet. I found some on allrecipes.com that look easy. This will be my first attempt.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> The attached photo is my true sourdough, made this past weekend.


Double drool.


----------



## Lin19687

LA LA LA I AM NOT LOOKING !!!!   

I bought a Resin Shed ($700 with a $500 gift card in return for buying it  ) from Ocean State Job Lot last Sunday.  They said 10-14 it will be delivered to the Store.
It came Yesterday  !  Course it was snowing so I will get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> I bought a Resin Shed ($700 with a $500 gift card in return for buying it ) from Ocean State Job Lot last Sunday.





   Great score, Lin!


----------



## Lin19687

ty..

I just finished my taxes instead of soaping


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Me too -- at least Dear Hubby did -- while I was soaping!


----------



## Lin19687

IT IS SUNNY OUT !!!!


----------



## earlene

This morning while doing the dishes, the view from my kitchen window was much like a Christmas card with a rabbit foraging for grass underneath snow; snow covering the upper surfaces of trees, etc.  It snowed here overnight producing that lovely scene, but has since melted. That probably makes the rabbit happy because it didn't look like he was wearing his winter coat anymore anyway.


----------



## cjisler

I scored a whole set of Lustre Craft stainless cookware on eBay for $71. Just like what I’ve used nearly 30 years. Giving it to the least’un since she is used to using mine and is setting up housekeeping while she is in there pharmacy school and the Future SIL is in PA school.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy for the day is trying to think of different things to help make pretty soap


----------



## loriag

My happy is that my 23 year old just got his first career job offer as a software developer. So happy for him.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm not sure if this should be under "what soapy thing have you done" but it made me very happy! Last night we called maintenance because our bathroom sink started backing up. The young man was suppose to have the day off but he got called in to fix our sink. He was very helpful & nice so I have him 2 sample size bars of soap. He was so happy that he gave me $20 & told me to consider it a birthday gift! He wasn't able to fix the sink. A plumber is here now. But the maintenance guy did find the earring that I thought I lost in the bedroom or at work over a month ago. I had no idea it had fallen into the drain.

ROFL!!! DH bought himself some frozen blueberry waffles today & he's in the kitchen singing (& dancing as he cooks) "I've been waiting! For a waffle like you to come into my life!" He's singing the Foreigner song, I've been waiting for a girl like you but he's changed the words! His happy is making me happy lol!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lin19687

Happy I caught my soap just at full Gel and unwrapped it for the night


----------



## earlene

Plumber fixed the pipe in the walls in the basement that was spitting water for, we don't know how long, maybe two weeks or more.  It took him all of 15 minutes and included adding a new shut off valve that also needed replacing.  Then he repaired a leak from the base of our filtered water faucet so my kitchen sink no longer leaks out that beautifully filtered water out of the base of the faucet every time we go to get a glass of water or make tea or coffee.

Then, even more happy!  Hubby enlisted plumber to give him instruction on how to fix a loose sink in the master bath (no biggie),  then asked him to fix the unusable utility sink faucet in the laundry room (hasn't been usable since we moved in here 13 years ago) and learned all new faucet & fixings need to be installed (still not the biggie.) 

Now here comes the biggie!

Hubby asked plumber to evaluate what's needed to fix an issue we expected would require a lot of time and some walls being torn out due to water leaking down the pipes all down to the basement from the second floor bathroom whenever the tub or toilet are used (we stopped using them when we discovered that.)  After running a scope down the walls and so forth, he said the best solutions is to do a renovation of the bathroom since walls, toilet and tub need to come out in order to even identify how far down the stack this whole problem stems.  Since with the repairing and replacing, etc. a big renovation is inevitable. (

Nope, still not the Real biggie! 

After Mr. Plumber leaves, I tell Hubby that since we're doing a whole new reno of the upstairs bathroom, and that one of the walls with the sink is adjacent to my granddaughter's room, I want to install a kitchenette on the other side of the wall, meaning a reno of that room as well.  I explained how I wanted to move my soapmaking up into that room (which he already knew about) but that without running water, a decent sink and counter space, it's pretty hard to do, and besides it could be used as an upstairs suite should we ever need it to be so for extended guests, etc.  Wait for it...  

You guessed it!

He jumped right on board with renovating the room to become a soaping studio with all the necessary plumbing, counter space and electrical outlets, etc.  He got out his measuring tape and I grabbed a notebook and off we went, taking measurements, drawing up plans and compiling a list of what we need to buy and what we have already that we can use to make all these renovations (the list of rooms involved in reno has grown from one, to two and then three, then four and now it's at 5 different rooms.  But the bottom line is, he is on board and eager to help get me an actual _dedicated soaping studio_ set up!  I am super happy about that. He even suggested a mini-fridge and curing racks and where they could fit into the plan!


----------



## dibbles

Woo Hoo earlene! That is some happy   You will be posting a few pictures as it progresses I hope.


----------



## Lin19687

NICE EARLENE !!!

I am HAPPY for Earlene !


----------



## amd

I had the very happy job this afternoon of calling my husband to tell him he is going to be a father again - without the hassle of diapers or labor, haha. Finally - after 8 months of interviewing attorneys - found a lawyer who wasn't a) a complete butthead or b) ridiculously overpriced or c) both! to do my daughter's adoption. So, in 61 days give or take a week, my daughter will legally have a dad, and have the same last name as everyone (almost) in the house. [side note: the only one who will have a different last name will be my son, who has his dad's name.]


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I had the very happy job this afternoon of calling my husband to tell him he is going to be a father again - without the hassle of diapers or labor, haha. Finally - after 8 months of interviewing attorneys - found a lawyer who wasn't a) a complete butthead or b) ridiculously overpriced or c) both! to do my daughter's adoption. So, in 61 days give or take a week, my daughter will legally have a dad, and have the same last name as everyone (almost) in the house. [side note: the only one who will have a different last name will be my son, who has his dad's name.]



Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Lin19687

Ok not really a B-day but a Celebration !!!!!  Congrats !
I have 2 kids, 2 different marriages NO ONE has the same last name lol  They didn't want my 11 letter last name  lol


----------



## Dahila

My ultrasound and mammogram is negative after scare,  I am so frigging happy I will make a lotion to celebrate it


----------



## Lin19687

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dahila

I had to share it after two months in constant panic and fear


----------



## SoapAddict415

Oh wow! Lots of happy news! Congratulations Earlene, AMD and Dahlia! [emoji16]

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## soapygal2

Here is my happy:

On the 16th, my goat delivered twins.  Everything went well.  It was fast, and the kids are healthy.

But, on the 17th, my doe was down.  It was pretty bad.  She was very weak, would not eat, was not interested in her babies.

I started dosing her with calcium, minerals, gave her shots, etc.  When I went to bed, I was not sure she would be alive in the morning.

The morning of the 18th, she was up!  She was eating!  She was chewing her cud!  She was caring for her babies!

Yay!!!

I was/ am so happy she made it!

That was my happy for the week.


----------



## Misschief

You do realize that you will have to post pictures of the babies, right? Everyone loves baby goats.


----------



## Lin19687

NO it has to be a VIDEO of them bouncing around, I love those !!

No happy here today except to read other happies !!!


----------



## Elaine69

I rode the stationary bike for 20 minutes this morning.....feeling good again.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I made a flyer for a coworker how does handy work on the side. He was so happy that he's been talking about it all day like. He paid me $15 for a handwritten flyer a few days ago which was fine but I personally like computer printed things versus handprinted for business items. So when I went to the library yesterday, I redid it on a computer. He's insisting on paying me again & making me his "advertising guru" lol! He said he wanted to give me 10% from every job he got from a flyer, a family member he texted a pic of the flyer to told him 1% or less would be fair. I said 1-2% would be fine so he said 3-4% it is lol! I'm not sure who taught him how to haggle but I'm not arguing lol.


----------



## lenarenee

Oh wow everyone!  So much good news to rejoice in - health, family ties, home improvements...I'm so happy for you all!

I don't have anything quite so spectacular, but nonetheless these are things that make my life meaningful:

I hate succulents. Our little one adores them. She's been given dozens of cuttings from a friend's mother and planted them in our largest pots.  where they've grown well. She discovered yesterday that they had started to bloom and stood there staring at them with such a sweet, amazed expression that I could only watch and enjoy - dragging out a cell phone for a photo couldn't have captured such a precious moment. 

Another happy is the fact she's in a fantastic school system.  They have lousy tests scores. But the school doesn't spend one single hour teaching to the test or training them how to take it.  The kids learn in ways that can't be tested for; they're thinkers, problem solvers, innovators. I've recently spent time with middle and high school students from this school and they have such confidence!  They sat around groups of adults and joined in the lively discussions going on; with topics from politics to new (or resurrected) farming practices! One 14 year overheard my friend ask if I had started selling my soap yet - and 30 minutes later he had given me the how to's of a business plan, resource ideas and a new soap design! 

Most of all, this school works daily with meshing all the different personalities and helping kids learn to deal with disputes, dislikes, etc. One student has been a thorn on our girl's side for 2 years as he has daily, multiple, behavioral issues. In many schools he would have long ago been labeled the "bad" kid in the grade - with the students and teachers all just giving in to that definition. At this school....even the principal works with him and the class on working issues out and reintegrating the relationships.  I've noticed our girl hasn't mentioned him for a couple months so I asked how he was doing.  He now goes days without needing any discipline, and when she heard him say how much he wanted to learn to make slime....she started giving him lessons!  

I hear stories from so many other parents who's kids are lost in the shuffle of their overcrowded school, kids who can't be pried out of bed because they hate school or are afraid of their classmates (5th graders!) and I am truly grateful that our girl comes home singing every day. She starts crafting something, building something (a vending machine this week), reading or writing her own stories.


----------



## Saffron

It might seem crazy what I'm about to say
Sunshine she's here, you can take a break
I'm a hot air balloon that could go to space
Lalalalalala.......

Because I'm happy         
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof!    
Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth! Hey!

Basking in 28C sunshine today...... and not a patch of cloud in the sky aaaall day!  Whoop!


----------



## loriag

I have officially turned off my alarm clock for the next 6 days! That makes me happy!


----------



## jcandleattic

loriag said:


> I have officially turned off my alarm clock for the next 6 days! That makes me happy!


I can't wait until I can officially permanently turn my alarm clock off!!  
Unfortunately I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Lin19687

I learned a lot from searching on here.


----------



## soapygal2

Misschief said:


> You do realize that you will have to post pictures of the babies, right? Everyone loves baby goats.


----------



## artemis

Happy to be back in a warm house after spending a few hours at a very very chilly track meet! First meet of the season for Aura and Gaius (also his first meet ever).


----------



## Misschief

soapygal2 said:


> View attachment 29968



They're adorable!!


----------



## Dahila

Please post the pics ,  I love the goats so much,  I am crazy about them  I just noticed the pic,  they are awesome,  Mom is beautiful too


----------



## jcandleattic

soapygal2 said:


> View attachment 29968


Ahhhh, is your doe an Alpine? Alpine dairy goats are my favorite type of goat.


----------



## Misschief

Off today because of an upset tummy... I don't mind the extra day off, believe me. I've already put together another quart of sauerkraut (cabbage and fennel) and a half gallon of beet kvass (beet, cabbage, and onion).


----------



## soapygal2

Misschief said:


> They're adorable!!


Thanks!


----------



## servin

I'm happy it's raining and soccer games are cancelled. As much as we love soccer, it sure is nice to have a weekend off! And now I have time to make more soap!


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief   Can I live next door to you   

I have clean soap supplies.
My Labels and Biz cards just got here


Sorry it is sideways and I put paper over my last name just because this is a forum.
My website is NOT done yet.  Need to get 'The Teenager" to do it because according to her I can't do anything


----------



## loriag

As my hubby likes to say “Happy wife, happy life.” Not only did I get a lovely shelving unit this shopping trip in the city, I have just bought plastic canvas for it, and a percision scale, and another 3 kg’s of lye. I’m working on a online order as well. Now he also likes to quote “Sightly anoyd wife, amusing life.”  He is lucky I love his sense of humour.


----------



## Petraji

I am happy that I made 2 big PVC pipes of Loofah soap yesterday - unmolded today and they actually look good (!!! ) though still rather soft.  Always, when making Loofah soap, I need to wait at least a week - or 2 -before I can cut - or should I say SAW - the individual pieces. So we shall see if these work better than some of my previous messes of Loofah soap


----------



## earlene

Petraji said:


> I am happy that I made 2 big PVC pipes of Loofah soap yesterday - unmolded today and they actually look good (!!! ) though still rather soft.  Always, when making Loofah soap, I need to wait at least a week - or 2 -before I can cut - or should I say SAW - the individual pieces. So we shall see if these work better than some of my previous messes of Loofah soap


I bought some loofah, but still haven't made any soap with it.  What do you recommend?  I read somewhere that individual molds work best with loofah so you only have to use scissors to cut the dry loofah at the start.  Do you do CP for your loofah soaps?  I have seen MP loofah soaps, but am not one to do a lot of MP, so wasn't leaning in that direction.


----------



## Lin19687

It is Sunny AND Warm out 

And my Gym buddy is back from Vacation


----------



## SoapAddict415

After a rough morning, it's quitting time! Yay, I get to go home! [emoji16]


----------



## Petraji

earlene said:


> I bought some loofah, but still haven't made any soap with it.  What do you recommend?  I read somewhere that individual molds work best with loofah so you only have to use scissors to cut the dry loofah at the start.  Do you do CP for your loofah soaps?  I have seen MP loofah soaps, but am not one to do a lot of MP, so wasn't leaning in that direction.



Earline, yes I do - I found it much easier to make loofah with CP soap, also depending on the kind of loofah you have.  Cutting the loofah can vary enormously.  
If you have the really hard version of loofah, you cannot cut it with  scissors. I found it easiest to soak the loofah in warm water,  drain it well and put it in  a 3” PVC pipe of 10-12 inches.  Of course you have to secure the base with either a seal from Home Depot or making your own leak-prove arrangement.  Then pour in your soap mixture at light trace and leave it in a cool place to stop it from overheating. I leave it at least for 24-48 hours to un-mold - and a further WEEK or two to cut with a very sharp serrated knife… the whole job is a little complex but loofah soap seems  a favorite with people. Good Luck with your loofah project.


----------



## amd

My happy... 3 gorgeous days of SPRING weather. Much time spent outside hula hooping and riding bike with my daughter. 

Yesterday I got off work early to take her to a dentist appointment. No cavities so we treated ourselves to Zestos ("the spendy ice cream place") and even delivered some to dad at work. We washed and vaccuumed the '67 satellite and went cruising after dinner. It was the perfect day (even though I didn't make soap)!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I am over the moon!!! I received a package from a soaping buddy across the pond. It contained, among other goodies, an authentic, 170 gram "block" of Aleppo Soap made in Syria! And a smaller, traditional bar of Laurel Soap.  For those who are unaware, Aleppo, Syria is an important marker in the history of soapmaking.



> _Aleppo soap was first produced some time during the 8th century near the city of Aleppo in the north east of Syria. It is the oldest known hard soap and is made of olive oil and bay leaf (laurel) oil, soda and water. In its original form, Aleppo soap includes no colour, no perfume and no other additive and so does not create any cutaneous allergies. It is aged for at least 9 months before it is used._
> 
> _Aleppo soaps were brought to Europe during the crusades, and it is after that time that the first “savonneries” (soaping factories) started producing soaps in Spain and Italy around the 12th century and in Marseilles (France) in the 15th century._


----------



## Lin19687

Just got my Bud Cutter


----------



## Zany_in_CO

YAY! Happy Soaper's Dance


----------



## Lin19687

My Eye feels better


----------



## Lin19687

IT's SUNNY OUT !!!


----------



## kmarvel

Lin19687 said:


> Since there is a gripe, we should have a Happy.
> 
> I am happy that I made a nice cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## Lin19687

I am happy that this is up to page 8 !


----------



## Sharon Khouri

Lin19687 said:


> Since there is a gripe, we should have a Happy.
> 
> I am happy that I made a nice cup of coffee this morning.


I am so very happy planting season is so close. Soil prep begins!


----------



## amd

My happy: A few weeks before my grandma died she called me and said "bring your truck. I have some stuff for you. " This stuff was her wedding China and the family hutch. The hutch came with my great great grandmother's family in a covered wagon to South Dakota. When I got it, grandma told me there was at least 6 coats of paint on it. I brought it home and it has sat in our garage since Oct waiting for the weather to get nice so that I could start stripping the paint and getting it cleaned up. My husband has complained at least once a week about it, telling me that it wouldn't be worth my time. (He really isn't a butthole, he just has different values on his time than I do for mine.) This weekend I started stripping. The first day he came into the workshop, looked at it skeptically and shook his head. The second day he came in and said "you know, I think you're right. This is going to be a nice looking piece for our house." There are so many details that are coming out that were buried under layers of paint. I have a long way to go yet, but this project is making me happy. (First two photos are how it came to me, third photo is after Day 1 of stripping just the base.)


----------



## dibbles

It reached 80 today for the first time since September, and with it went the last stubborn patches of snow and all the ice is off the pond.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> My happy: A few weeks before my grandma died she called me and said "bring your truck. I have some stuff for you. " This stuff was her wedding China and the family hutch. The hutch came with my great great grandmother's family in a covered wagon to South Dakota. When I got it, grandma told me there was at least 6 coats of paint on it. I brought it home and it has sat in our garage since Oct waiting for the weather to get nice so that I could start stripping the paint and getting it cleaned up. My husband has complained at least once a week about it, telling me that it wouldn't be worth my time. (He really isn't a butthole, he just has different values on his time than I do for mine.) This weekend I started stripping. The first day he came into the workshop, looked at it skeptically and shook his head. The second day he came in and said "you know, I think you're right. This is going to be a nice looking piece for our house." There are so many details that are coming out that were buried under layers of paint. I have a long way to go yet, but this project is making me happy. (First two photos are how it came to me, third photo is after Day 1 of stripping just the base.)View attachment 30154
> View attachment 30155
> View attachment 30156


 
That's going to be one beautiful piece of furniture, amd! It isn't easy to strip all that paint off but definitely worth it in the end. The fact that it's something that came down to you through family makes it even more special. 

My ex and I started out married life with a gorgeous old dining room set, purchased in bits and pieces but all matching. It had been imported from England and all of it was pretty much black; we stripped it as best we could (hours and hours and lots of rubber gloves), then found a furniture refinisher to finish the stripping process and the final refinishing. It turned out beautiful and was a source of pride for a lot of years. Unfortunately, the hutch was so heavy I couldn't take it when I left. I have replaced that set with a few other pieces that I love.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Very nice AMD & it has such a history! A covered wagon? That's amazing and it's very well built. Can't wait to see the completed project pics. My happy is the same as Dibbles [emoji16]! No snow to melt but we're finally suppose to get 80 degree weather today! Fingers crossed that we do. We were suppose to get 70 degree weather this past weekend but we were in the 40s instead.


----------



## amd

At last night's orchestra concert my son was awarded a scholarship to the orchestra summer camp that he has wanted to go to since he started playing in 5th grade  (he's a sophomore). He has struggled so much with depression and anxiety the last 2 years, and at one point he was so depressed that he was going to quit orchestra (which he loves second to his cat). Two of the cellist girls intervened and convinced him to stay and he worked so hard the last 3 months to get to first chair viola. Winning the scholarship has made this school year complete for him. I am just so thrilled for him to see his dreams coming true.


----------



## shunt2011

I get to spend the next 3 days with my granddaughter.   She's 5 and so darn funny.


----------



## Lin19687

I just put to bed my 3rd CP to gel. One more to go


----------



## Lin19687

I got to play with 2 of the 8 NG FO's I got today


----------



## Lin19687

@amd How did the hutch turn out ?

I got 6 batches of soap and made some Sugar scrubs


----------



## SoapAddict415

I love my boss [emoji16]! I've been asking the front office for 12"x15" shipping bags since mid March with no luck. So I've gotten creative lol. Today I told my boss that I was running out of ways to bag parts. He told me that when I run out of bags that I could put my feet up on my work today and play games on my phone. If anyone asks what I'm doing, I'm to tell them that I'm all caught up lol!


----------



## Lin19687

happy.   I just weeded my yard and mainly got all the heads on the Dandelion before they went to seed ( I leave Dandelions for the Bees).

And now the Chickens are out in the front yard for the 1st time this year to free range !!!


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> @amd How did the hutch turn out ?



Hutch? What hutch...? LOL. I haven't had time to work on it since Thursday. I'm not sure if I'll get to it tonight yet, but tomorrow night I'll work on it. I have 2 sides of the base completely stripped. There were 6 coats of white paint that my grandma put on it, then a coat of brownish red, and then a horrendous olive green. The varnish is old, thick, sticky stuff so that adds more fun to whole process. I haven't even started the drawers, cabinet doors, or the top piece yet.


----------



## Lin19687

That is a LOT of paint haha

Happy-  Suppose to be a nice day out today


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I just bought a bunch of socks, leggings, tee shirts, 1 woven shirt, and a nightgown on sale at JC Penney's on line. $388 worth of stuff I badly needed, for ... drum roll please... $170!!! plus FREE shipping. Lordy, lordy, I do luv a bargain!


----------



## Lin19687

I am going to soap today


----------



## earlene

At the airport awaiting flight to Hawaii.


----------



## kath4553

I'm happy to be soaping today.  Making bridal shower favors for my goddaughter/niece. Need to make 4 batches, happy


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji1] HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all Mom's!


----------



## amd

My happy: I have a tattoo appointment tomorrow night! ... and just realized this might cause a conflict for the massage I have scheduled on Thursday night... well crap. Should have posted this on the good news bad news thread.


----------



## Lin19687

It's Bedtime !  so happy, worked in the yard today, will be sore tomorrow but worth it 

@amd where the heck is the pics ??? hahaha


----------



## Misschief

My happy? I've been approved for an artisan market! They said I'd be a "perfect fit".


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Hutch? What hutch...? LOL. I haven't had time to work on it since Thursday. I'm not sure if I'll get to it tonight yet, but tomorrow night I'll work on it. I have 2 sides of the base completely stripped. There were 6 coats of white paint that my grandma put on it, then a coat of brownish red, and then a horrendous olive green. The varnish is old, thick, sticky stuff so that adds more fun to whole process. I haven't even started the drawers, cabinet doors, or the top piece yet.



Sounds like my Grandma (and Mom). Family joke - don't stand still if Grandma has a paintbrush in her hand or she will paint you too. Looking forward to seeing the result of your labor of love.


----------



## Lin19687

I have coffee and a warm kitty on my lap ( not the coffee)


----------



## SoapAddict415

This started as a post your gripe but then I realized that I'm REALLY enjoying myself right now lol. Sunday is date day. I've backed out of spending time with my mom & sister who I don't see very often because Sunday is date day. DH was offered a chance to pick up another 8 hours at work so he agreed to do 2 back to back shifts. I was a bit miffed at first but I'm really enjoying my time alone! I think I'll make some gluten free cookies or something and enjoy watching a NCIS marathon! Ooooh! I can make Zany_in_CO's peanut cookie recipe yay!


----------



## Lin19687

I bought a security system and now I can watch the chickens in the yard and make sure the Sh1tty kids in the neighborhood leave them alone.......... along with all the 'dog people' that think it is ok to show the dog my hens  not it is NOT !  Of course these people let their dogs piss and poop on everything like someones NEW FLOWERS JUST PLANTED !!  geee 
ok this was 1/2 a gripe 
haha


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Lin My dear sweet mother used to discourage neighborhood dogs... that tend to run in packs in the mountains of Evergreen CO... with a pellet gun loaded with tapioca beads.


----------



## Lin19687

I have a Sling shot, Large Tapioca beads would work perfectly I think !
Course I could also use dried Chicken POOP !

btw they were not my flowers, I know better then to plant anything near the street


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Course I could also use dried Chicken POOP !


----------



## Lin19687

It would be SOO much better if it was wet, just made chicken poop, but then it wouldn't work.

You know now that I think about it.  If I sling over a bunch of dried poop, the dogs would roll all over it like they do with other animal poop.
That would be better.
I actually thought about getting a load of Fresh Cow poop and putting it on the other side of my fence against the road.
Every dog would roll in it. THAT would be hysterical to watch (now that I have cameras I could watch it over and over).

OK THIS thought is my Happy for the day !


----------



## Elaine69

We finally got some rain yesterday. B


----------



## shunt2011

I got 50 lbs of Lard for 32.00.  I bought flowers for my gardens. Now for the rain to stop so I can finish planting them.


----------



## amd

It is the last week of school for my kiddos. Let the summer slave labor begin!


----------



## earlene

I don't know, Lin, but I wouldn't want to be your neighbor and get on your bad side.  

Having seen a few bad mannered neighbors in my time, I do understand the temptation, however.  We rarely see any unattended dogs in our town.  It is not well tolerated, I guess, so the folks just don't let their dogs run loose.  When we first moved here, there was a dog that wandered lose, and one day a policeman came to our door to ask us to control our dog.  I told him we don't own a dog, but apparently someone had told him it belonged to the new people on the block.  I have no idea who owned the dog, but sometime thereafter it stopped wandering around unattended.  In stead of a dog catcher, it's the police who follow up on reports of violations with dogs in our town.  So people seem to be very good at keeping their dogs on their own property of walking their dogs on a leash only.  Some aren't so good at picking up the poop, but I noticed if I stand at the window or go get the mail at the time those ones walk by, they don't let their dogs poop on our lawn.  So they obviously know better and don't want to be seen doing the wrong thing.  Mostly, I only see that when it's the kids in the family walking the dogs.  The adults seem to be more responsible, at least in our town.

But what really irked me was when two houses sold on our block, one next door and the other across the street, the new owners who moved into both of them, developed a habit of parking on their lawns.  And when they park on the street, they drive up onto the lawn of whoever's house they park in front of.  Well no one else in the neighborhood does that, and I don't know why they thought this was okay to do.  It's bad enough to see how they are ruining the lawns and making huge ruts of muddy dirt in the grass in front of the houses adjacent to us, but when they parked like that in front of our house, it really irritated me and my husband. 

For one thing, my husband can't mow the lawn where a pick-up truck is partially parked on our grass.  And for another thing, we don't want to have to re-seed grass because our neighbors are inconsiderate.  Then they started having parties and all their friends started parking on our grass as well.  That was more than I could take.  I started asking them to move their vehicles off our grass.  A few of them were quite nice about it, but a couple of teen-agers got beligerant.  One even said, 'It's public property and my dad said I can park on the grass because it's between the street and the side-walk' and refused to move his pick-up truck.  Then they started tossing beer cans on our lawn after that.  So I called City Hall to ask if that was really true, as I wasn't sure if maybe there was an ordinance in town I didn't know about.

It wasn't true on our street because we have curbs, but apparently it is true on some streets in our town that don't have curbs.  Well that was the clincher.  I called the police after the belligerent teen-agers seemed to feel it was their duty to aggravate the old lady who didn't want them to ruin her grass.  After being advised by the police that they were in violation, the behavior stopped although the beer cans didn't at first.  They still park on the grass on the other two houses.  Eventually the belligerent teens stopped tossing out the beer cans or they stopped getting invited to the parties, or maybe someone 'grew up' a little, because we don't get beer cans and fast food wrappers tossed onto our grass anymore.  Some kids are just plain rude.  But there is hope, they either grow up or go off to college to party elsewhere (or something.)

But I have noticed that the house next door has these huge ruts in front of there house now that they seem to have decided need to be fixed and they are now avoiding making it worse.  It took them about 3 years to realize there are negative consequences when they park on the grass in front of their own property.  Serves them right, but still it makes the neighborhood look tacky and I hate driving up to my house and seeing my neighbor's pool of mosquito-attracting muddy water at the edge of their property so close to my own.


----------



## Lin19687

Ha ha, you get it, I just can't understand why someone just WANTS to make everything look like crap.
I live in the "rental' district, no landlord cares but the town is starting to take notice.... that MAY be because I started to call the BOH on the trash. Assessors were out last week taking pictures of back yards with trash all in them (No I didn't call on that).
I seem to ALWAYS live next to the crappy neighbors.  We are so quiet that no one knew we had kids when they were young !  I mow, slightly garden, in bed by usually 9.  Le Sigh....

My HAPPY for the day is still from yesterday ...

I got security cameras (4 set up ) 2 are sticking out of my Right window so that you can NOT miss it.  Other 2 are to my Left window inside but you can SEE them.
Watched sh1tty neighbor girl look at my house as she walked from the Right to the Left (I'm on a corner).  The look was like Duh oh crap are those cameras , Really?  She almost fell because she was not watching where she was going.  She is like 10
I have had a sign at my driveway about Video Surveillance cameras.  They thought I had them because I would yell out the window at them to get away or stop what they were doing.  It was funny.

I am also killing the Mother with kindness this week, offered her my rain barrel, maybe even my old AC unit.  Of course this was also the day I sent an email to the dog officer and the police drove by the next day.

I sound mean, I know it seems that way.  Just picture crappy kids AND parents that rent, don't care and let the kids run amuck and think they are not responsible for what happens

P.S. your Squirrels are ADORABLE !!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy .

Yesterday I made a Chicken Tunnel from coop to front yard and it is only a foot tall/wide .
I can take 1/2 of it off at night or when I don't let hens out front so that I don't have to walk over it in the evening or night.
They went through it like sweethearts..... will see how well they go back to the coop


----------



## Lin19687

it's not Hot as Hades today


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> it's not Hot as Hades today


I wish that were true here lol. I'm in Madison Heights MI. At 8:45 am it's currently 77° with a high of 93° for today. The same as yesterday. I spent the day holed up in my bedroom watching DVDs with the air conditioner blasting! It was almost cold enough to hang meat in here lol and that's my plan for today [emoji4]! I love 3 day weekends!


----------



## Lin19687

Every day is a 3 day weekend for me 

until I decide to go back to working life


----------



## ibct1969

I'm happy because I think I got a decent ITP swirl today.  The last couple of batches have been so ugly and disappointing.  One got so thick on me that I did the glop and pray and it's full of stupid holes and gaps, and one broke completely in half in the middle of the loaf at the mica line AND cracked all the way down the middle of the top as well (so mad at that one I had to be alone for a while after unfolding).  

Today, thankfully, my batter stayed fluid enough to do an ITP swirl - little oval one is just mica swirled on top of leftover white batter.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ibct1969 said:


> ...Today, thankfully, my batter stayed fluid enough to do an ITP swirl - little oval one is just mica swirled on top of leftover white batter.


Well done! I'm doin' the Happy Soapers Dance for you!


----------



## amd

Last night my kids and I went to get our library cards (we had moved out of the county 7 years ago and hadn't gotten around to getting new cards last summer when we moved back). Both kids had already gone to the library and come back by the time I went home for lunch today. They were both happily camped on the couch reading when I went back to work. They are 10 and 16 and decided to have their own reading competition for the summer. This bookworm mama could not be more thrilled! I'm thinking I should get some awesome prizes for them.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy.  I thought I was going to be over run with eggs this week.
DD tells me Sunday that her Cooking teacher wanted a dozen.  Told her last Wed  Wish she told me that Wed night so she could have taken a bunch Thursday.  I could have given the ones from the Sat-wed of that week.  I only like to give the freshest ones.
She took a Doz today but I had to split the days between her and my regular woman that is coming this morning.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My happy is that I had a nice, quiet and relaxing weekend complete with dancing in the living room with DH. I have 2 let feet and he's got moves like Jager so it's always an adventure when we dance [emoji16].


----------



## Lin19687

Happy, Said egg woman is taking 2 Doz !
She is also taking my Apple tree 
Poor thing is 7 years old, only 1/2 day in light.  Should have flowered this year but no   Worms did a number on it last 2 years where it also should have flowered but didn't.
It looks GREAT this year, leaf looking, but it blocks my new security camera.  The IR light lights up the tree and not beyond that and I have no where else to put it.
I rent so no biggie, just glad it will be going to another organically raised yard in my town   AND she was looking to get another Apple so it is a Win WIn


----------



## Lin19687

I have a Kitty cat on my lap purring.

I found a baby bunny in my tiny garden last night.... they are safe from coyotes and dogs so i don't mind.  It's mostly mint in there anyway


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji1] Score! It would've been a bigger score if I'd gone back sooner but I'm happy with the one. It'll make an awesome soap drying rack! I had a panic attack last night & went walking. I saw 3-4 of these sticking out of a dumpster (I live near a strip mall). My need to walk was greater than my need to salvage so I'd planned to grab them on my way back home. Silly me forgot & took a different route home. By the time I remembered this morning, the waste management company had emptied the dumpsters. This tray was left laying on the ground near a door. I saw 3 other smaller, cleaner stacked trays several feet away but I know the employees use those as a seat for their smoke breaks so I left them. I love free equipment!


----------



## Nita

Misschief said:


> I now have a domain! Thanks to amd, I have registered my domain name and got the one I wanted with the first try. That's a good sign, right?


How do you register a domain name?

I’m happy that I had a lovely birthday dinner last night.


----------



## Misschief

Nita said:


> How do you register a domain name?
> 
> I’m happy that I had a lovely birthday dinner last night.



It was through Google Domains


----------



## Lin19687

My Domain is through 1&1, so is my website.  I got the Domain for 1 year for $1.17  I can move it if I want. 
My website was like $5 for the year but goes up to like $14 a month next year......... or something like that.

I just needed to park my web/domain.
Here is the Very Unfinished-still working on web site.  I couldn't sleep one night and started, should have waited for DD.   My DD will be doing it for me so she can earn some money.
www.rusticlifefarm.com
They have a bunch of templates to work from.


----------



## abby

I am happy to jog today


----------



## Nita

Misschief said:


> It was through Google Domains


Thank you.



Lin19687 said:


> My Domain is through 1&1, so is my website.  I got the Domain for 1 year for $1.17  I can move it if I want.
> My website was like $5 for the year but goes up to like $14 a month next year......... or something like that.
> 
> I just needed to park my web/domain.
> Here is the Very Unfinished-still working on web site.  I couldn't sleep one night and started, should have waited for DD.   My DD will be doing it for me so she can earn some money.
> www.rusticlifefarm.com
> They have a bunch of templates to work from.


Thank you and it looks nice so far!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy -  I got coop stuff done, sun shade for Koi pond higher up and out of the way, dug up apple tree for friend, got 3 more cameras all set (makes 5 all done) now I can watch the Chickens while soaping and


----------



## I_like_melts

Someone bought several wax melts from my shop and seems pleased.


----------



## Lin19687

It's raining . i hate to water the plants


----------



## earlene

My happy:  Hubby's car is no longer blocking mine in.  He got his AC working again by charging up the freon, which took him forever because, first he couldn't see the port he was supposed to use, then because it started pouring down rain and the car was outside so he had to wait.  Finally, hours later he finished, took it for a test drive and the AC was again blowing cold air.  Then he worked on my car and discovered an anti-freeze leak, fixed that, refilled it and test drove my car.  All is good now, AND his car no longer blocks mine in and I can actually go somewhere if I so choose.  Not tonight, but tomorrow, I will.


----------



## IrishLass

Happy that was able to clean out and reorganize my pantry today.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy it isn't 90 F outside.
Happy the local birds use the chickens waterer instead of the Pond for drinking !


----------



## Lin19687

I fixed the Bee hive..... wish the bees would just show up


----------



## SoapAddict415

A friend of my Ken found out about my food allergies and today she treated us out to a gluten free bakery and a gluten free pizzeria! Plus she suprised me with a gift bag that contained gluten free cookies & pancake mix! Her name is Sally. She's a librarian with a low gluten tolerance (I'm wheat & corn intolerant) and she's awesome. I like her because she's so spunky at 77 years. I want that kind of fire when I'm that age. She told me about all of the local places that have gluten free items &  recommended several cookbooks that the library carries. It was a wonderful afternoon [emoji1].


----------



## I_like_melts

I got 5 sales this weekend  My busiest yet.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy my AC works !


----------



## Escott752

I'm happy all my patients canceled today!


----------



## amd

My happy: 6 soap orders since Saturday! Also, a day off in the middle of the week means most of the engineers are out the rest of the week so I may not have to come in to work either.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I got a new (used, almost new) Casement window AC that WORKS !
Repaired my EV charging  cord for $10 and some time...saved me from buying another one at $300
but together a small grill and had burgers with DD


----------



## Megan

My happy is watching one of my toddlers trying to learn how to jump. She just doesn't get how to get both feet off of the floor at the same time. It's hilarious and endearing to watch!


----------



## earlene

Babies and toddlers when they first start learning new skills are SO fun to watch!  Thank you for sharing that because it brought back very happy memories.


----------



## Alanatt

I am happy that the soap I made for lota for my son worked and he now has no lota. The doc had given us a mixture of Sodiumthiosulphate for him to rub on his skin after he had a bath but he was always forgetting to put it on, so I combined sodiumthiosulphate in my 100% coconut oil soap with charcoal and gave him that o bathe with. After about a month, he runs out the bath shouting "mommy, mommy look I'm cured" I was so extatic I just had to share lol


----------



## Lin19687

Best happy is when it is 90 something F outside, I put my measured oils to in the sun to melt while the water is in the freezer freezing 
  saves electricity from the microwave


----------



## amd

Ate the first tomato out of the garden last night.
Son is having a great time at music camp.
I got a good review on Etsy for my beer soaps.
Chronic pain is fairly low today so I haven't had to take any tylenol.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Ate the first tomato out of the garden last night.
> Son is having a great time at music camp.
> I got a good review on Etsy for my beer soaps.
> Chronic pain is fairly low today so I haven't had to take any tylenol.



My tomatoes are coming but nowhere near ready to eat yet.


----------



## IrishLass

Very, very happy today to hear that that young Thai soccer team & their coach have all been rescued out from the flooded cave and are safe!


----------



## jcandleattic

IrishLass said:


> Very, very happy today to hear that that young Thai soccer team & their coach have all been rescued out from the flooded cave and are safe!


YES! That is amazingly great news, since just a few days ago they were saying it would probably take 2 more months, and they were already running out of oxygen!


----------



## Lin19687

all my flowers are even late this year.  I have no veggies but my Echinacea  is JUST starting to bloom and so are my Lilies.

So glad the boys and coach are out, that must have been scary for them.


----------



## Lin19687

1) yesterday I got the carport entry small gate/fence fixed (keeps chickens in and neighbor cats out !

2) Got a FREE Screen door, for chicken coop, for a quick fix but love the old creaky door and might save it for when I get a farm 

3)  An old friend is going to cut my PVC for me yesterday  since I have no room to buy any more tools that big 
I have not heard from him yet so hoping it went ok.


----------



## IrishLass

For the past _several_ months now, I have been learning to play the first movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor, "Quasi una fantasia", Op. 27, No. 2, (aka, Moonlight Sonata) on my piano. Last night was the first time I've been able to play it through without having to look at the sheet music! Sure, it was extra slow and stumbly in a few places (mainly the arpeggio parts) but it's finally solidifying in my mind! Yay!

When I first set out to learn it, I didn't think it would take this long or be as difficult to master (because of how deceptively simple it sounds to the ear), but it's been a bear for me, not only in regards to hitting those 9ths (which I'm _just_ able to do if my fingers are on the very edge of the keys), but especially when it comes to the dynamics/expression.....there are so many subtleties throughout which I really need to be mindful of in order to make it come out sounding as lovely and emotive through my fingers as it always sounds in my imagination (i.e., louder/softer, faster/slower, a little hesitation here and there). I've listened to so many versions played on YouTube to make ones head spin, but I keep coming back to the one below. I have to say she's perfectly captured how my imagination perceives it. My goal is to eventually be able to play it as much like that as possible.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I FINALLY found a local supplier of MICAS!!! They sell a bunch of stuff and some of it for cold process (lye -both kinds- and oils and TD and molds!) i am sooooo happy!!! I had to dig around a lot and the prices on their micas are not specially cheap, but they are a lot cheaper than international shipping so thats great in my book. I sent then an email and waiting for them to answer about the fragrances they have. Cross your fingers for me, everybody!


----------



## Misschief

I have new toys to play with!! Today, my two moon cake molds arrived, along with a micro scale (to .1 gram). Earlier this week, my fondant cutter set arrived. Now, I can plan my flower soap and I can make shower steamers and bubble bars.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I dont know if this should go here or in “post your gripe” lol, but anyways:
My parents left for vacation today, there are going to another state to my grandma’s house for two weeks. There are some family members living there and some more that are gonna be visiting. So i was thinking that my parents were gonna take the 4 comercial soaps we still have to use while there (because they stopped using them here since mine started being ready). Nope.
So my mother tells me that she’s gonna take “a few” of the soaps to use there and i was like “yeah, sure, no problem!” And off she went.
And then i went to check my soap stash... and she basically robbed it! She took like, i dont know, 10 soaps? 
So one part of me is like “noooo my soaps!!!” Specially because she took one that is only 3 weeks cured. And the other is “oh well, hopefully the family will like them” 

So there it is. 
A few hours ago an aunt texted me “thank you for the soaps!” And i was like “sure!”...


----------



## Alzie

I'm happy our downstairs painting is almost done so I can get back to soaping!


----------



## earlene

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I dont know if this should go here or in “post your gripe” lol, but anyways:
> My parents left for vacation today, there are going to another state to my grandma’s house for two weeks. There are some family members living there and some more that are gonna be visiting. So i was thinking that my parents were gonna take the 4 comercial soaps we still have to use while there (because they stopped using them here since mine started being ready). Nope.
> So my mother tells me that she’s gonna take “a few” of the soaps to use there and i was like “yeah, sure, no problem!” And off she went.
> And then i went to check my soap stash... and she basically robbed it! She took like, i dont know, 10 soaps?
> So one part of me is like “noooo my soaps!!!” Specially because she took one that is only 3 weeks cured. And the other is “oh well, hopefully the family will like them”
> 
> So there it is.
> A few hours ago an aunt texted me “thank you for the soaps!” And i was like “sure!”...


So your mom is proud of your soaps!  That's really wonderful!


----------



## Lin19687

Put out my Electric Mouse trap last night  and caught a pesky Mole.
Not sure if it is the thing I saw in the Gripe thread, but Hey I am not complaining !
No more eating my Organic Chicken food !


----------



## msunnerstood

My Husband passed all of his 1 year post heart transplant biopsy's and tests! No signs of rejection. We can begin to fully breathe!


----------



## lenarenee

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I FINALLY found a local supplier of MICAS!!! They sell a bunch of stuff and some of it for cold process (lye -both kinds- and oils and TD and molds!) i am sooooo happy!!! I had to dig around a lot and the prices on their micas are not specially cheap, but they are a lot cheaper than international shipping so thats great in my book. I sent then an email and waiting for them to answer about the fragrances they have. Cross your fingers for me, everybody!



That is good news!  Test them in small batches - or maybe make a single pound of plain batter, them scoop out a tablespoon to mix with a bit of mica to see if the colors stay true or morph on you.


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> My Husband passed all of his 1 year post heart transplant biopsy's and tests! No signs of rejection. We can begin to fully breathe!


My happy is I'm happy for you. Amazing.


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> My Husband passed all of his 1 year post heart transplant biopsy's and tests! No signs of rejection. We can begin to fully breathe!


Fabulous news!


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> My Husband passed all of his 1 year post heart transplant biopsy's and tests! No signs of rejection. We can begin to fully breathe!


 
Fantastic news! Is it time to lower the anti-rejection meds??


----------



## msunnerstood

lenarenee said:


> Fantastic news! Is it time to lower the anti-rejection meds??


Still on the same amount of those but he went from 33 different meds a day to 12 now over the past year. Its been a 5 year journey since he first crashed on the table during a routine procedure but it sure taught me how to fight and how to be grateful for baby steps and small wins.


----------



## Lin19687

Thoughts for a SMOOTH next 5 years !!  

It is RAINING !  YAY !


----------



## Holly8991

I am so excited!  My daughter takes the red eye tomorrow night and will be home for a month! 
This time last year we were taking her to school in California (we are in Atlanta).  Her going so far away was super hard on me but she earned a full ride to Berkeley so I couldn't complain to much


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> I am so excited!  My daughter takes the red eye tomorrow night and will be home for a month!
> This time last year we were taking her to school in California (we are in Atlanta).  Her going so far away was super hard on me but she earned a full ride to Berkeley so I couldn't complain to much


Yay!! Have an amazing month. enjoy every moment with her.


----------



## Misschief

I just now received an email... my business name has been approved! It's official now!


----------



## Holly8991

Misschief said:


> I just now received an email... my business name has been approved! It's official now!



AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## earlene

Via video, I was able to see my granddaughter at her first job.  She looks so professional in her scrubs with her hair up nice and neat, working in the doctors office!  It's her summer job just once a week and ends next week because she has to go back to school.  And it was only for a couple of months, but it was her FIRST JOB and working with medical professionals, so fitting as she plans to become a nurse.

I am so pleased!  It makes me so happy to see her working toward her goals.


----------



## Lin19687

It's still raining !  Yes we need it


----------



## amd

Had a weekend getaway with my husband for our first anniversary. We had a fabulous time. We wandered through a different city, enjoying new foods and craft beers, we even found a large arts festival! There were three soapers - one I have heard of and had soap from already. I did not buy soap, they were asking $7 and $8 per bar for 4 ounce or less bars! A little steep for me, and my personal stash is still ridiculous so I didn't feel guilty leaving soap unpurchased. Now I am off work this week so I am working on the "honey finish this crap you started" list that my husband made for me....


----------



## earlene

Happy Anniversary, amd.  Wow, a year already!?  It seems like just a short while ago you were posting about wedding plans!  Time really flies.


----------



## Relle

I'm happy , got my blood results back today. Everything is OK - sugar, thyroid function, liver, kidney function etc, even my cholesterol has gone down from 8.1 to 7.1, LDL has dropped from 5.6 to 5.0, Trig 2.0 to 1.8 only .1 out of the range, I've also lost 10kg and doctor is happy with the ongoing results .


----------



## earlene

I just found out the seller gave me a $10.00 refund because the price was reduced for the item I purchased yesterday (after I purchased it, apparently).  How nice is that?  I doubt I would have noticed the price reduction, but there it is on the shop.  Pretty good deal, too, I think.

So this is the one I ordered: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1468546752


----------



## SoapAddict415

I've been spoiled all weekend [emoji1]. I'm a low maintenance kind of gal. When we lived in a house, we barbecued almost every weekend. Now that we're in an apartment, that luxury is gone. So I was over the moon Friday when Ken brought home a slab of baby back ribs for dinner! Then today we went out for lunch and afterwards he surprised with a new phone! I cracked the screen on my old phone last month. It was about 4 years old and had a lot of pics so I covered it with packing tape to prevent any cuts. It still worked, I was content but now I can video chat and probably some other things that I haven't discoverd yet [emoji1][emoji3][emoji3].


----------



## msunnerstood

lenarenee said:


> Fantastic news! Is it time to lower the anti-rejection meds??


Just got a call today that he gets to lower his anti rejection drugs from 3 different meds to two.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy I get to Jam out to 80's Music on Pandora when I soap.  I know the words so I just sing along and don't get distracted  ... except for turning it up.

yeah I graduated from High school in '86 but was not a big hair girl.  More of a Preppy as that was what my H.S. was like.


----------



## IrishLass

Very happy that my dental cleaning appt. this morning went well......no cavities or issues that need fixing. Happy sigh of relief! And our new insurance benefits kicked in to pay for it. Yay!




Lin19687 said:


> Happy I get to Jam out to 80's Music on Pandora when I soap.  I know the words so I just sing along and don't get distracted  ... except for turning it up.
> 
> yeah I graduated from High school in '86 but was not a big hair girl.  More of a Preppy as that was what my H.S. was like.



I love 80's music (50's and 60's, too!). I graduated in '80 and had the Stevie Nicks look going on with my hair. The pic of her on the cover of her Bella Donna album was pretty much how I wore my hair back then. I was at the salon getting my long, straight hair permed every 4 to 6 months to keep up the look. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Holly8991

Went to Dr today.  My BP was 294/192...Im like WTH? I have never had high BP.  Had to go directly to ER.  they gave me a pill and 4 hours later I am fine and at home.  NO idea what that was all about..........
But I am happy to be home


----------



## Lin19687

That BP can't be correct


----------



## Holly8991

Thats what the ER doc thought too!  They did it manually and it was 196/159. Not good but much better.  After all was said and done it got down to 123/84 and they let me go.  I just got back from pharmacy with BP meds.  I bought a BP cuff and it say I am now 149/115.  I did it twice with out much variation in numbers.


----------



## Relle

149/115 is still high, but the 123/84 is what it should be. It might be an idea to keep an eye on it over the next few days, just write down your readings.


----------



## Lin19687

It's going to rain today


----------



## dibbles

DD and SIL are in town for a week


----------



## Misschief

It's Friday.... with a long weekend coming up and no market this weekend. That means I have three days to play with soap and B&B. I just need to get through today, which will likely be a slow day.


----------



## Dahila

a lot of tomato, brand new computer (gaming machine) and today m Honda Civic coming home,  Old car sold in 24 hour.  I am so happy that I am scared not to go high on happiness


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> Just got a call today that he gets to lower his anti rejection drugs from 3 different meds to two.



YES!  So happy to hear it!!!


----------



## Dahila

My daughter just  called she scored her dream job, the one she wanted for a long time  It made me so happy,  I am almost above the ground floating with proudness


----------



## SoapAddict415

Holly8991 said:


> Went to Dr today.  My BP was 294/192...Im like WTH? I have never had high BP.  Had to go directly to ER.  they gave me a pill and 4 hours later I am fine and at home.  NO idea what that was all about..........
> But I am happy to be home


Sometimes the strangest things can raise your BP. I once ate a Hershey bar on my way to the doc and my BP was sky high. It seems that the candybar had enough caffeine to raise my BP, who knew?


----------



## 2buck

Aw, what the heck... My happy is we are starting to get vegetables from the garden. It's minor, but I really enjoy having food we grew ourselves.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

2buck said:


> Aw, what the heck... My happy is we are starting to get vegetables from the garden. It's minor, but I really enjoy having food we grew ourselves.



Same! I just got a bunch of cherry tomatoes ready to eat!


----------



## earlene

I'm happy I have an ozone machine to clean smoking and other offensive odors from rooms.  I just got an email from a one of the places I'll be staying saying they only have a smoking room available for my 4-night reservation.  Luckily this little gadget (not super small, but not too large for convenience) works miracles to get horrible odors out of hotel rooms.  I bought it last year in a Thrift Store on the off chance that it would still work and it works like a charm.  I've used it several times in motel rooms on that trip since I bought it for a song.

I just have to remember to pack it in the car in the morning; I've set it on the bottom step of the stairs as a reminder.


----------



## Diana Smith

I am happy. I make soaps, I've been 'getting out' talking people up about carrying my soaps. I'm a Lyricist/Musician/Singer. I write lyrics and practice my guitar and singing exercises. I'm a graphic designer/print technician. I'm on public assistance, food stamps, and medicaid. Just your regular poor person.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy I wasn't rude and  just get up and walk away today


----------



## dibbles

In Mason City Iowa for a fireworks show at the National Fireworks Convention. A bucket list item of my hubby’s for a few years now.


----------



## Lin19687

I actually made sales in the rain today.

AND i just put away 4 batches of Salt bars .............. that for some unknown reason I have been procrastinating to do.


----------



## jcandleattic

I spent 2 days at the lake @ a friends lakehouse, and am so refreshed, I was actually not dreading (too much) coming back to reality of work this morning. LOL


----------



## Misschief

I have the week off! Not just that, today I'm having lunch with my daughter, going for a mani/pedi, and may even buy myself some new clothes.


----------



## Lin19687

Got DD yearly PE out of the way , dental done and Eye exam on the 7th of sept.  Almost done.


----------



## IrishLass

Nephews are both in town on a brief leave from military duty, my SIL was able to get the order-of-protection against her antagonist upheld in court, and my veggie garden seeds I planted the other day are sprouting up left and right.


----------



## earlene

Managed to accomplish a lot today and won't have to rent a truck to go p/u furniture.  Hooray.  Son bought a new bed which will be delivered by the furniture store for $50 fee, cheaper than renting a truck.   We got required documentation from HUD and went 2 doors down to the cable company to provide documentation that shows he lives at a residence and not a business (for some reason, it showed up in their records as a business and they refused to hook up Internet service without documentation to the contrary.) And the pièce de résistance was the free shower chair for him that we got at the senior center.  I figured it's time for him to start utilizing more a few more services available to him as a disabled person that he apparently had no idea he could access.  He is aware of some, but not all.  I'm probably not aware of them all either, but while here I have hooked him up with 3 new services of which he had no former knowledge.  So that makes me pretty happy


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that rain will be less likely later today for my FM


----------



## earlene

Happy happy happy!   I got a return call from two people this morning about getting my son's internet cable service hooked up!  First was the city zoning guy, who I'd left a message for on Monday and he called me back to talk about the issue.  Even though we submitted paperwork from HUD yesterday, he still went ahead and called them up to verify my son's house is residential and not a business property.  Then a few minutes later, the cable company called me to verify that his installation can be scheduled asap, so once again, my son will soon have internet!  You just have to know who to talk to to get things done.  Too bad it's so darn hoopy sometimes.  (as in jumping through hoops)


----------



## SoapAddict415

My new shirt came in the mail yesterday and I'm wearing it today![emoji1]


----------



## amd

@SoapAddict415  I LOVE that! I need it so much in my life, can I ask where you got it? 

My happy... I cleaned the cat pee corner in the basement so now my house smells 1 million times better. This also prompted me to clean my soap lab floor. It's concrete, so needless to say a year of soap and oils spills had left it grimy and starting to get slick. It needs at least one more washing before I call it good enough. So being able to have bare feet in the soap lab while packaging or just tinkering around makes me happy. I'm still gonna wear shoes when making soap though. 

I am almost done with outdoor summer shows!


----------



## SoapAddict415

amd said:


> @SoapAddict415  I LOVE that! I need it so much in my life, can I ask where you got it?
> 
> My happy... I cleaned the cat pee corner in the basement so now my house smells 1 million times better. This also prompted me to clean my soap lab floor. It's concrete, so needless to say a year of soap and oils spills had left it grimy and starting to get slick. It needs at least one more washing before I call it good enough. So being able to have bare feet in the soap lab while packaging or just tinkering around makes me happy. I'm still gonna wear shoes when making soap though.
> 
> I am almost done with outdoor summer shows!


Amazon! They have so many different t-shirts! I'm going to try to treat myself to 1 every month.


----------



## amd

Thanks! I've been buying my husband beer shirts from there, it never occurred to me to look for soap shirts! I have the Royalty Soaps "scrapey-scrapey" shirt coming my way at the moment. I do need to restock my t-shirts though as many have those pin-sized holes in them. I could justify some tshirt purchases to my husband... after he's done being unamused with me...


----------



## Lin19687

Happy... I think the hens figured out that when the Hawks fly over they should go into the covered RUN/ coop area.
They did it by themselves yesterday for the 1st time   I have to wonder if a hawk

And I mowed the Lawn in the afternoon 90 something Degree heat.  Good sweat and I felt like it was worth missing the gym all week


----------



## Lin19687

I gave a discount to the 3 return customers I had today.  It made me feel good and they did too


----------



## Lin19687

It is 68 F outside AND almost no Humidity.  Ahhhh  Autumn is not too far away.  I SO love Autumn, you just can not get it anywhere but from here like this. 
When I lived in TX for 2 years I was so sad missing Autumn


----------



## Lin19687

Wow i am the only one that has happies ???  lol


Happy...  when I see people drive by and look out their window at the Hens in the yard and smile


----------



## Sunnydeb76

I found 2 silicone loaf molds at the thrift shop for .50 cents each    Made my day


----------



## amd

Kids start school on Thursday! OMG I can't wait to go home for lunch and NOT hear "there's no food in this house" or have to run around waking up teenagers who are still in bed.


----------



## earlene

Even though I'm not at home, I get to sit in bed and watch tv all day today.  At home, it would be on the couch, but there is no couch here, so the bed works just fine.  And I get to catch up on SMF.  I had 3 pages of unread new posts when I opened it up last night!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm happy that I got to text my sons (ssshh, I'm supposed to be working lol) and actually heard back from 2 of them. I'm still texting my oldest. We've been lol for the last hour and I got to hear from my youngest son too. They're in Arizona. My middle son who lives here in Michigan, well that one I'm going to have to send the bloodhounds after lol. I'll hear from him after I threaten to show up at his job in a moomoo (house coat) with rollers in my hair. He works at the zoo so I tell him that I'll walk around the entire place calling his name and feeding the squirrels until I find him. Lol, I won't actually do that but he's never sure if I will or not so then he calls/texts me.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd have you been watching me all summer ???

Happy the weather is in the 70's today


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 Haha, do I need to hop a plane to get you up in the morning too?


----------



## earlene

SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm happy that I got to text my sons (ssshh, I'm supposed to be working lol) and actually heard back from 2 of them. I'm still texting my oldest. We've been lol for the last hour and I got to hear from my youngest son too. They're in Arizona. My middle son who lives here in Michigan, well that one I'm going to have to send the bloodhounds after lol. I'll hear from him after I threaten to show up at his job in a moomoo (house coat) with rollers in my hair. He works at the zoo so I tell him that I'll walk around the entire place calling his name and feeding the squirrels until I find him. Lol, I won't actually do that but he's never sure if I will or not so then he calls/texts me.


Love it!  I haven't laughed much the last few days.  Thank you!


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> Love it!  I haven't laughed much the last few days.  Thank you!


I'm glad I was able to help brighten your day! My middle son and I have a "special" relationship, he loves to try my patience lol. I'm happy that I was blessed with 3 wonderful sons [emoji1].

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lin19687

amd said:


> @Lin19687 Haha, do I need to hop a plane to get you up in the morning too?


Not me, the kiddo.  Sleep till afternoon if I let them.. even the 27 y/o if he is not working (I swear he is a teenage girl lol)
between that and " no food in house" with a full fridge....


----------



## jules92207

I’m happy I got french fries at lunch today.


----------



## amd

Work brought in the ice cream truck, at no charge, for all employees.


----------



## Lin19687

jules92207 said:


> I’m happy I got french fries at lunch today.


SO DID I !!!  yumm


amd said:


> Work brought in the ice cream truck, at no charge, for all employees.


Ohh that was super nice !

I lost a couple pounds somewhere   NO I don't want them back but thanks for offering


----------



## amd

I have a meeting next week with a local brewery about making and stocking beer soaps for them! I'm kind of prepared for this, kind of not... It was a total spur of the moment sales pitch to them earlier this week, I brought in a bar of soap for them to try (already made with their beer for bonus points) and they loved it! I'm meeting next week with both owners to discuss labels, fragrances, displays, and numbers. I might have cried from sheer joy when I got off the phone at lunch.


----------



## msunnerstood

My Mom is moving to my town!! Found her a great apartment just 6 miles from me..


----------



## Lin19687

I'm the only soaper at the big Fair I am going to on Labor day weekend !!!
And they get about 10,000 people in PER DAY (x 4)

I went to drop off papers and check.  a bit over an hour drive and it was a Lovely ride in the back roads of Mass {swoon}  so beautiful and the weather was so crisp today !
Took another long way home back road and didn't get back for 3 hours


----------



## earlene

I am happy that my car is working great again.  The AC is fixed, which incidentally happened when the correctly installed battery was put in.  Who knew that a bad battery would make the AC stop working?  Apparently no one!

And I'll finally be home tomorrow.   I am looking forward to getting home.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Have you made home safely Earlene?
My happy is that I have soap supplies coming tomorrow and Monday [emoji1]!


----------



## Lin19687

earlene said:


> I am happy that my car is working great again.  The AC is fixed, which incidentally happened when the correctly installed battery was put in.  Who knew that a bad battery would make the AC stop working?  Apparently no one!
> 
> And I'll finally be home tomorrow.   I am looking forward to getting home.


----------



## earlene

SoapAddict415 said:


> Have you made home safely Earlene?
> My happy is that I have soap supplies coming tomorrow and Monday [emoji1]!


I got home today.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lin19687

It is a beautiful day out and lightly breezy


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> It is a beautiful day out and lightly breezy


Would love a day like that here. 

My happy, if you can call it that, is that it's a little less smoky today than it was yesterday. The sun isn't quite as orange but it isn't it's usual bright, cheery self either.


----------



## Sunnydeb76

I'm so happy today, I made my first CP soap yesterday and it turned out lovely. I've been making HP soap for about three months but this is my first CP batch.
Misschief I'm in northern Wisconsin and we've had such gloomy hazy days from the fires in Cananda, the last few days have been better. Are you by the California fires? That is horrific and many areas the air quality is so bad.


----------



## Misschief

Sunnydeb76 said:


> I'm so happy today, I made my first CP soap yesterday and it turned out lovely. I've been making HP soap for about three months but this is my first CP batch.
> Misschief I'm in northern Wisconsin and we've had such gloomy hazy days from the fires in Cananda, the last few days have been better. Are you by the California fires? That is horrific and many areas the air quality is so bad.



Deb, I'm up in BC, Canada. Our province has been under a state of emergency for over a week now because of the wildfires and the smoke. Thankfully, we don't have any fires close to us this year but we sure are getting the smoke from the fires north of us and the fires south of us, including those in Washington State.


----------



## Sunnydeb76

Ok, so you are where our haze and smoke are coming from. Fires scare the heck out of me. If it's this hazy and gloomy here I can only imagine how bad it is when you are as close as you are.  I'm sorry you are going through this but am happy you are safe!


----------



## SoapAddict415

My first Amazon order just arrived! I've got another one coming Monday plus an order from Nurtures. [emoji1]


----------



## earlene

Sunnydeb76 said:


> Ok, so you are where our haze and smoke are coming from. Fires scare the heck out of me. If it's this hazy and gloomy here I can only imagine how bad it is when you are as close as you are.  I'm sorry you are going through this but am happy you are safe!



Well, it depends on the winds and where you live.   The smoky haze was in many many places as I drove East from California this past couple of weeks.  There were fires in so many places lately unless you know all the contributing factors, it's hard to say where that smoke and haze is coming from.  

Even smoke from fires in Siberia was swept to North America!


----------



## Sunnydeb76

We had warnings on air quality that said it was caused by the fires in Canada, until I saw that I figured it was from the fires in California. With our allergies and the asthma in our family (children and grandchildren) it has been something to keep an eye on. I can't imagine living closer, we'd probably have to go somewhere else for a while. I was grateful for the rain we had yesterday to clear the air.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that so far, 1/2 hr to go,  I've done $200 in sales. WAY better then I was expecting.


----------



## dibbles

The best happy ever - I'm going to be a Grandma in January, and am so excited! This will be our first grandchild. I'm expecting lots of trips to San Francisco next year.


----------



## SoapAddict415

dibbles said:


> The best happy ever - I'm going to be a Grandma in January, and am so excited! This will be our first grandchild. I'm expecting lots of trips to San Francisco next year.


[emoji5] congratulations!!!


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> The best happy ever - I'm going to be a Grandma in January, and am so excited! This will be our first grandchild. I'm expecting lots of trips to San Francisco next year.



That's exciting!! Congratulations!! May this one be the first of many!


----------



## Sunnydeb76

The best happy ever - I'm going to be a Grandma in January, and am so excited! This will be our first grandchild. I'm expecting lots of trips to San Francisco next year.


Very exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## earlene

Being a grandmother is a fabulous thing.  I love being a grandmother.  Right from the very start.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohhh You will have so much FUN !!!
And the parents will so appreciate if you give them some down time 


Happy that today is Sunday


----------



## Misschief

It rained yesterday. Yes, that's a really good thing. And right now, the sun is shining. Best of all? There's no smoke! I just want to stay home and enjoy a beautiful sunny/cloudy/maybe rainy day.... but I have to go to work.


----------



## amd

44lbs of shea butter sitting on my doorstep today.


----------



## shunt2011

My parents 60th Anniversary Surprise Party was a huge success.  I have my last 2 day show this weekend But, have a bunch of sugar scrubs to make first.  Now to find the motivation to get it done.  I have 2 orders of 15 each plus I need enough to sell.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My Nurtures order came today!!! [emoji1][emoji38] I ordered a color sampler thinking I'd get 10 little sample sized baggies of color but instead I got 10, 5 gram jars! The same for the sample of yellow vibrance mica I ordered! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## earlene

That is so COOL, *SoapAddict415*!  I love that Nurture's micas come in jars and not baggies.  I find baggies to be rather messy and after opened and closed a few times, I can't even count on the closures to work anymore.  It's happened to me SO many times!  But I buy them anyway, then transfer them to my own jars, although that's really just another mess to deal with, so I don't always until the closure fails.


----------



## Dee

Every time I come into this forum, I leave wanting to go and creative something beautiful!  I aspire to be to people what this forum is to me - inspiration to go do great things!!!!  

Thank you all!


----------



## msunnerstood

Had a really "Good" storm here tonight. I love storms and the skies that come with them.


----------



## dibbles

@msunnerstood I'm in MN and we had what was probably that same storm roll through here. It was such an ugly humid day today that there was actually condensation on the outside of our windows. We needed the rain so badly, and it hopefully took that heat and humidity with it. We're going to the state fair tomorrow - I'm happy we didn't go today.


----------



## msunnerstood

dibbles said:


> @msunnerstood I'm in MN and we had what was probably that same storm roll through here. It was such an ugly humid day today that there was actually condensation on the outside of our windows. We needed the rain so badly, and it hopefully took that heat and humidity with it. We're going to the state fair tomorrow - I'm happy we didn't go today.


@dibbles You are?? I am a born and bred Minnesotan, Hence the Bleed Purple line in my signature lol. We have only been in Wisconsin since June. We moved from the Stillwater/Mahtomedi area.  So Glad to see someone from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that I am AC with temps hitting 90 something today and heat index at about 100


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that my big 4 day Fair is INSIDE !!  Rain possible on all days, not much just a little but I will be inside so  Naahhh Nah Nahh Naahhh  Booo Boooo
Oh and did I tell you that it is $250 for inside and $300 for outside ?  I am sure more see the outside stuff but I don't care, i'll take inside thank you very much


----------



## jules92207

I’m happy I’m on vacation this week, and today I brought a truckload of new baby stuff donated by my niece for a friend who’s on bedrest and not bringing in the normal income she gets due to it, so I feel so lucky I could help her get ready for her sweet baby girl. [emoji173]️


----------



## amd

It is finally time to go home.


----------



## Dean

Had insomnia ever since my bunny declined on Saturday.  Last night I finally slept...6.5 hour...without waking (which never happens).  Hallelujah!  Got up and fixed my GLS.


----------



## Lin19687

Was able to charge my car enough in 30 min


----------



## SoapAddict415

Went to the eye doctor expecting to pay at least $100 out of pocket but I don't need a new prescription, they billed the insurance company for the exam and the office visit copay was only $10! So, with the money I saved, I treated myself to a Jersey Mike's sub in tub for lunch tomorrow, a Jimmy John's unwich for dinner tonight and I treated the hubby to a JJ Gargantuan which is his favorite!


----------



## amd

Three.day.weekend.


----------



## Misschief

Ohhhh... that means my daughter is off, too. She gets US holidays off as the company she works for also sells to US customers. And that means I might actually get to see her this weekend.


----------



## msunnerstood

There should also be a post your anxiety thread. My Daughter leaves tomorrow for a once in a lifetime trip to Sweden. She is my baby, my youngest (18)
She speaks fluent Swedish and she is going with her Grandma so thats the Happy part, that I am so excited she gets this opportunity.

Me I'll be a nervous wreck and glued to my flight tracker until they land in Stockholm and again until they land in Mora.


----------



## SoapAddict415

amd said:


> Three.day.weekend.


Oh yeah! And it's a well deserved 3 day weekend! And I get paid for the day! If I get any happier I may explode with joy lol !


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> There should also be a post your anxiety thread. My Daughter leaves tomorrow for a once in a lifetime trip to Sweden. She is my baby, my youngest (18)
> She speaks fluent Swedish and she is going with her Grandma so thats the Happy part, that I am so excited she gets this opportunity.
> 
> Me I'll be a nervous wreck and glued to my flight tracker until they land in Stockholm and again until they land in Mora.


What a wonderful adventure for your daughter and her grandmother.  My desire is to take my granddaughter to Europe when she is 18.  In fact both my husband & I have been telling her we would take her to Europe after she graduates HS for a few years now.  It's getting close, too!  She will be 18 in less than 2 years, now.  Where does the time go?  But, my DIL always worries when we travel (granddaughter & I - with or without my husband.) It's just the nature of mothers.


----------



## amd

After spending the entire morning pacing the house, stress OCD counting EVERY.THING, and nervous peeing 99 times... I had a 15 minute meeting with the brewery. They pretty much knew they wanted soap, approved the scent suggestions I had, switched up which brews they wanted made into soaps, were happy with pricing, and wrote me out a nice check. OMG. So.happy. This just took the hustle out of the rest of my year. Excuse me while I happy dance myself to my soap lab to make soap!


----------



## Misschief

That is awesome!!! Congratulations! (and thanks for the reminder that I need to go pick up some beer.)


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> After spending the entire morning pacing the house, stress OCD counting EVERY.THING, and nervous peeing 99 times... I had a 15 minute meeting with the brewery. They pretty much knew they wanted soap, approved the scent suggestions I had, switched up which brews they wanted made into soaps, were happy with pricing, and wrote me out a nice check. OMG. So.happy. This just took the hustle out of the rest of my year. Excuse me while I happy dance myself to my soap lab to make soap!



Congrats!!!

I started a month long fundraiser today. 10% of each bar of soap goes to a missing persons org i volunteer for. Orders are rolling in. Its going to be a busy month

Daughter finally landed in Sweden at 530 am this morning. I just couldnt go to bed until I knew she landed. So cool that they landed in Iceland before the final leg. I dont know too many 18 year olds that can say they've been to Iceland.


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji1] the rose soap molds that I thought I wouldn't get today, came (happy dance)! I really wanted to make these, they were inspired by a soap I got from a SMF forum soap swap years ago. I forgot who made it but it smelled so divine that I never used it. LOL it was my stress relieving sniffing bar! The scent was strawberry rose and it had pureed strawberries in it. It got lost when we moved. So today I made strawberry rose salt bars in memory of that awesome bar. I forgot that salt adds volume so instead of 12 bars, I got 17 & 2 samples [emoji1]! And it smells like the scent I remember!


----------



## OldHippie

Left an array of soaps on consignment at a new location that I have not visited for a few months.  I stopped by there today, and they were totally sold out!


----------



## jcandleattic

My happy? It only took me 5.5 hours to go through the 1000+ emails I had waiting form be here at work after my vacation.


----------



## lenarenee

jcandleattic said:


> My happy? It only took me 5.5 hours to go through the 1000+ emails I had waiting form be here at work after my vacation.



Have you posted  pics yet???


----------



## jcandleattic

lenarenee said:


> Have you posted  pics yet???


No not yet. My 3 cameras died as I was transferring pics, so I had to recharge them last night, and forgot to bring them with me to work today. I'll do it tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Lin19687

I made a funny and it made me smile.

Also, added some stuff to the Koi pond and I can now barely see the Koi .  I couldn't see them at all before.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I asked for Fight Club and I got the deluxe edition [emoji1]!


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapAddict415 said:


> I asked for Fight Club and I got the deluxe edition [emoji1]!View attachment 31973


fair warning, the ending is disturbing. I was left asking myself what the heck just happened?


----------



## SoapAddict415

msunnerstood said:


> fair warning, the ending is disturbing. I was left asking myself what the heck just happened?


Lol I know! DH has never seen it but I liked it lol.

I work with a fun bunch [emoji1]! I was working on bagging an order of 5 inch diameter parts. I had parts bins stacked 4 high all over on my table. My boss is short. He was peeking at me thru the stacks saying "it's too high, it's too high! I can't see you!" I could hear him but it took me a second to see him. Another co-worker heard him and replied "no, you're just too short!" He couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## Lin19687

I get to see an Old Friend (for like 15 min) this morning on my way to a FM.  To give soap too 
His Wife loves the soap, but unfortunately he can't say WHO he got it from..... NO we are NOT doing anything wrong, just old friends


----------



## SoapAddict415

My happy is that I found a gluten free bread that doesn't contain corn starch or corn syrup and it's actually tasty! I thought I was eating "real" bread. The company is Canyon Bakehouse and I got my loaf from the freezer section of my local Meijer store. And they make several kinds of bread including cinnamon raisin bread, hot dog and hamburger buns, bagels & focaccia! I can't wait to try them all! I'm so happy I could do cartwheels lol!


----------



## Loralei

We recently moved 6hrs north of where we were,  and now live in the Cariboo region of BC.. I have multiple happies going on, lol! Our daughter, who suffered such awful bullying for the last 10 years, has made some great friends very quickly - she goes to school happy every day (has not been in a classroom in 2 years, and spent last year schooling online - so lonely!)

My husband loves his new job, despite the commute, and.. I finally set up my studio, and have started prepping for a trade show, and making holiday gifts! 

I start my part time job on Monday, and am looking forward to meeting everyone in our new community!


----------



## Misschief

Loralei said:


> We recently moved 6hrs north of where we were,  and now live in the Cariboo region of BC.. I have multiple happies going on, lol! Our daughter, who suffered such awful bullying for the last 10 years, has made some great friends very quickly - she goes to school happy every day (has not been in a classroom in 2 years, and spent last year schooling online - so lonely!)
> 
> My husband loves his new job, despite the commute, and.. I finally set up my studio, and have started prepping for a trade show, and making holiday gifts!
> 
> I start my part time job on Monday, and am looking forward to meeting everyone in our new community!


You live in a beautiful area, Loralei.  So happy to hear your daughter is doing so much better. Being on the receiving end of bullying is no fun.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy... in the oven is a Uno's Deep dish pizza


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> Happy... in the oven is a Uno's Deep dish pizza


We're having pizza tonight too [emoji1]! EVERY cooking show we saw this morning showcased pizza. So I used some ground turkey to make a quick Italian sausage and DH is picking up the rest of the fixings when he leaves the gym.


----------



## lenarenee

Loralei said:


> We recently moved 6hrs north of where we were,  and now live in the Cariboo region of BC.. I have multiple happies going on, lol! Our daughter, who suffered such awful bullying for the last 10 years, has made some great friends very quickly - she goes to school happy every day (has not been in a classroom in 2 years, and spent last year schooling online - so lonely!)
> 
> My husband loves his new job, despite the commute, and.. I finally set up my studio, and have started prepping for a trade show, and making holiday gifts!
> 
> I start my part time job on Monday, and am looking forward to meeting everyone in our new community!



Ten years! I can't fathom that, it's simply not acceptable. When I think of how one tiny slight from a classmate is often enough to ruin a kid's day - and then hear she had 10 years - most of her life - dealing that that kind of garbage, I just wanna yell at someone!  I can't tell you how happy my heart is to know that she's got trusted friends and goes to school happy!  (it should have been like that all along.  Counting our blessings that our little one hasn't had any bad experiences (out of the norm, or more stressful than appropriate for her age).


----------



## Iluminameluna

My happy: I was able to rescue the 2 trays of sample soaps I was hoping would work out. The trays were really for making ice cubes but the only had the bottoms of the cavities made of silicon, not the whole tray. That was the sad part.  Now I have some soaps shaped like Jujubees and the rest are "marbles" (quail egg sized).


----------



## msunnerstood

Loralei said:


> We recently moved 6hrs north of where we were,  and now live in the Cariboo region of BC.. I have multiple happies going on, lol! Our daughter, who suffered such awful bullying for the last 10 years, has made some great friends very quickly - she goes to school happy every day (has not been in a classroom in 2 years, and spent last year schooling online - so lonely!)
> 
> My husband loves his new job, despite the commute, and.. I finally set up my studio, and have started prepping for a trade show, and making holiday gifts!
> 
> I start my part time job on Monday, and am looking forward to meeting everyone in our new community!


Went through it with my daughter too. So glad she found some decent people and she is happier now.


----------



## Loralei

Misschief said:


> You live in a beautiful area, Loralei.  So happy to hear your daughter is doing so much better. Being on the receiving end of bullying is no fun.


Thank you, @Misschief - I honestly can't even tell you how awesome it is, to have my daughter back... all happy and smiling, and as chatty as she was so many years ago!



lenarenee said:


> Ten years! I can't fathom that, it's simply not acceptable. When I think of how one tiny slight from a classmate is often enough to ruin a kid's day - and then hear she had 10 years - most of her life - dealing that that kind of garbage, I just wanna yell at someone!  I can't tell you how happy my heart is to know that she's got trusted friends and goes to school happy!  (it should have been like that all along.  Counting our blessings that our little one hasn't had any bad experiences (out of the norm, or more stressful than appropriate for her age).


@lenarenee Thank you.. it was beyond awful.. and I fought hard for her, all these years.. so sad to say that it got so bad, she even tried to take her own life.. we ended up taking her out of school for s year, to work on mental health , and then allowing her to school online.. the bullying slowed a lot, but she was so lonely (small town living, and no other options).. I am so grateful to have her feeling so optimistic about life again!


----------



## msunnerstood

Because who doesn't like Barn Kittens?


----------



## dibbles

I play Scrabble with a friend online. We're at the end of the game and I drew the last two tiles. The 4 letters I have are FOHO 

@Loralei I am so sorry about the ordeal your daughter (and you) have had to live with, and thankful things have improved so much. It must have been awful for all of you.


----------



## amd

My box from LotionCrafter is on the doorstep! Actually, it was probably on the doorstep when I went home for lunch, it didn't occur to me to look. Just got around to checking the tracking after lunch. (insanely slow day at work today) Hoping that it didn't get caught in the downpour we had from 10-11 today  Got the email that my Nature's Garden order will be delivered on Thursday. Just waiting on WSP's order, which typically I receive a week after placing the order. I am just so stinking excited about making shampoo bars!


----------



## earlene

My happy:  My mouth sores are finally almost all gone.  Yesterday was the first day of almost all day comfort.  Today is even better.  I can still feel one of them if I think about it, but if I don't think about it, my mouth feels almost normal again.  When I saw my doc on Friday he told me it was good to see me smiling and in a good mood again, as I was so obviously miserable a week prior to that.  I still had two really persistant sores when I saw him on Friday, so he re-prescribed the anti-viral and wants me to take it once a day since it was so slow to heal and to ensure my European travels aren't ruined by a re-lapse.


----------



## amd

WSP FINALLY! shipped my order. Hopefully I will be making shampoo bars on Saturday. I might not be as happy if I have to wait until Monday. Just happy to finally be tackling this project. (Don't tell my husband. He thinks I should be doing other things...)


----------



## SoapAddict415

I had a great day at work. The outside temp was in the 70s so the temp in the factory was rather decent. My work load was light, the 1 person who annoys me most days was sent to work in our warehouse which is a half mile away and the rude, cranky secretary stayed in her office most of the day! I only had to speak to her once but she snapped at a co-worker who was standing next to me and tried to be helpful.
And my 72% Olive Oil soap stamp arrived today!


----------



## amd

It's cold and wet today, but work is still bringing in the ice cream truck! And I will still really enjoy that ice cream especially because work is paying for it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, we had Tornados to our north (13miles away) Our west (16 Miles away) and our East(11 Miles away) but not here. Thats one happy.
The other is my daughter is home from Sweden!!


----------



## amd

Meeting up with a soapmaker friend for beers tonight. I completely plan on picking her brain about water discounts.


----------



## amd

Happiness: After a year long process of interviewing lawyers before finding one that was a) affordable and b) didn't treat me like a skank... my husband legally has a daughter and my daughter legally has a dad! The adoption went through without a hitch - no strange guy came forward claiming her, and the judge was in a good mood. He asked my husband if he wanted Claire to be his daughter, he asked Claire if she wanted Chris to be her dad (she replied, "he is my dad we just need to have the same last name."), and the judge replied, "Well, let's do that. Let's make a family. Adoption approved." We are so happy! So so happy!


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Happiness: After a year long process of interviewing lawyers before finding one that was a) affordable and b) didn't treat me like a skank... my husband legally has a daughter and my daughter legally has a dad! The adoption went through without a hitch - no strange guy came forward claiming her, and the judge was in a good mood. He asked my husband if he wanted Claire to be his daughter, he asked Claire if she wanted Chris to be her dad (she replied, "he is my dad we just need to have the same last name."), and the judge replied, "Well, let's do that. Let's make a family. Adoption approved." We are so happy! So so happy!


Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## Saponificarian

Congratulations amd! Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Happiness: After a year long process of interviewing lawyers before finding one that was a) affordable and b) didn't treat me like a skank... my husband legally has a daughter and my daughter legally has a dad! The adoption went through without a hitch - no strange guy came forward claiming her, and the judge was in a good mood. He asked my husband if he wanted Claire to be his daughter, he asked Claire if she wanted Chris to be her dad (she replied, "he is my dad we just need to have the same last name."), and the judge replied, "Well, let's do that. Let's make a family. Adoption approved." We are so happy! So so happy!


Huge congratulations to all of you. She sure looks Happy!!


----------



## amd

Saponificarian said:


> Congratulations amd! Your daughter is beautiful.


Thank you! She looks just like my mom


----------



## dibbles

Congratulations a @amd. That’s the best kind of happy


----------



## scard

Congrats!!


----------



## amd

Also happy: My Micas & More order came in today. I'm 3 colors shy of having a full set... (I might also be a Co-Ho in addition to a FO Ho....)


----------



## steffamarie

Happy: So I've made a few soap batches tailored for my BF with scents that he likes. Of course, they needed time to cure before I let him use them, so I made him a bar of MP with that fragrance to use in the meantime. Well, finally those soaps are cured, and I put one in the shower for him. He told me the other day that my CP soap is "SO MUCH BETTER" than the MP and that it felt great on his skin and had way better lather. He also said the scent developed a little more in the CP and he preferred it to the MP version. I'm just so happy that he likes my soap!! It means a lot to me that he's so supportive AND that I can provide him with a lovely bar too. ))))


----------



## I_like_melts

I was super sad that my nail polish didnt come in the mail. I went to pick my husband up from work and got a knock on the door. It went to the neighbors house <3 I'm so glad it wasn't lost.


----------



## Lin19687

It's sunny out !


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> It's sunny out !


It's sunny here too, but still only 31° outside. LOL


----------



## shunt2011

Sunny here too for a change but 35 degrees


----------



## jcandleattic

shunt2011 said:


> Sunny here too for a change but 35 degrees


You get more snow than we do here, so I won't complain about that, but the extreme weather changes we get here drive me crazy. You'd think living here my entire life I'd be used to it, but I'm not. It still amazes me how we can have beautiful 70+° weather one day, then less than 12 hours later have 3" of snow on the ground and below freezing temps.


----------



## amd

^^^What she said.

My happy: I ordered the Miranda Sings/Colleen lipstick set and it's coming in the mail today. A ridiculous splurge to spent almost $40 on lipstick, but I was fangirling, and sick, and my husband said I could.


----------



## Relle

Went to the movies and saw ' Ladies in black ', no violence, no swearing, no yelling, that makes me happy.


----------



## Lin19687

36 F right now and will be 61F today
I am happy to see the 1st light frost.  There is just something magical about the way it glistens .


----------



## Lin19687

It was SUNNY outside today !!!


----------



## SoapAddict415

My new t-shirt came today! I'm not big on buying myself things, so I've been trying to test myself to 1 soaping t-shirt a month. Lol this is my Halloween costume if they have a party at work this year.


----------



## Lin19687

Sunny out today - knowing that Winter darkness is coming I am sucking up the sun as much as I can  LOL


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Sunny out today - knowing that Winter darkness is coming I am sucking up the sun as much as I can  LOL



Me too. I've been going on break with the smokers just to get the extra sunshine. (Don't freak out, we aren't in an enclosed area and I can't even smell the smoke.)


----------



## IrishLass

Harvested my first cucumber from my garden today. No lack of blue skies and sunshine here. Temps in the 80's F. My garden is happy and thriving.


----------



## Orchidgirl

Got started on getting my living room painted. What a difference a fresh, cheerful paint color makes!

Also I'm back to the forum after a hiatus, mostly lurking as usual, but I'm also making soap and enjoying reading about everyone else's projects. I love this place.


----------



## shunt2011

It's Friday!!!  Hoping to get some soaps made for restocks then I can spend some time trying some new stuff out.


----------



## TeresaGG

Just got back from a two-day trip. sI was seeing what the Bend Oregon area is like. Happy to put my feet up.


----------



## Lin19687

Nor'ester hitting us today so my Happy is I will be sitting around in my PJ's all day


----------



## Saponika

Just harvested my fennel plant for soap.


----------



## Lin19687

While it is suppose to rain today, right now it is still mild out   So I am happy that it is not cold


----------



## MadTeddyBear

Built two molds last week that could could handle different batch sizes.  Fiance made three mini batches for sister and nephews and they worked perfectly! No leaks, everything held together.


----------



## Lin19687

Water massage at Planet Fitness


----------



## loriag

My Monday Happies-
Unmolded my soap and it turned out how I was hoping, 
I was going for a turquoise stone look and I am happy. This was scented in Dragon's Blood, reminds me of Saphira, Eragon's dragon.
Next the prize package I won from Humblebee & Me 7th Birthday arrived! 
Lastly 2 molds for shower steamers arrived much quicker than I expected from Aliexpress and the quality and size is good!


----------



## amd

Nice haul from Marie! The soap is lovely too.


----------



## Lin19687

Last evening I heard on the radio that there would be High Wind and heavy downpours over night.
So in the dusk/dark I ran outside to batten down the Run cover a bit more since it wiggled a little during last storm. Raked up old hay and put along inside of run to help keep water out, put out New hay and shook feed in it for Hens to be busy today in.  Closed off the outer door so hens are only allowed in Coop and Run today- no free ranging with high winds.
I also raked up some leaves in the back around the run since I was out there, small area and it was warm out... or I was hot from rushing 

Turns out we Had heavy rains but not the high high winds I thought........... those come today at Noon till 8pm.  20 sustained and 40- 60 gusts ! 

I an Happy I did all this last night instead of trying to do it today with the hens running around my feet and kicking the hay around when I am trying to put it in a certain spot. lol


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I'm happy I'm home alone all day I can do whatever I want.  The thing I'm going to do is a little song and dance!


----------



## Dean

A cat has been hanging out at our complex for the last few days meowing a lot.  My neighbor called the numbers on the tag and left a msg.  No response.  Saw a moving truck recently.  Wonder if it was left behind.  I took it in last night.  Must be a house cat cuz it immediately quieted dn and was happy.  Its super friendly and affectionate.  Ate two dinners.  Even tho I can be allergic, will try to keep it.  My bunny died recently so there is room in my apt and heart for another pet.


----------



## Relle

Dean said:


> View attachment 32983
> My bunny died recently so there is room in my apt and heart for another pet.


Maybe this is meant to be.


----------



## Lin19687

It happens for a reason.  Check for male/female . Black kitties are the best.
1st is my male that passed last month 


This is the old lady that is being fresh now.


----------



## I_like_melts

Aztec just posted 50% off micas. I use very small amounts of mica, so 1 oz lasts me forever.... now I have 2 oz of Iridescent red headed my way and I am THRILLED!


----------



## IrishLass

I was at the water store this morning buying our usual 20 gallons of RO, only this time hubby wasn't with me. He's the one that always loads the four 5-gallon jugs into our vehicle, but he was at work and I was in a pinch- we were completely out of drinking water for us and also for my Tower Garden and I couldn't wait until he got home from work later in the evening. Anyway, I took my truck, which makes things easy on me as far as loading goes compared to the car.....from water cart to the truck bed it's really just a matter of sliding the jugs onto the bed with barely any lifting at all. But just as I had begun to transfer the jugs from the water cart to the bed,  a very kind, 20-something man riding by on his bike hopped off and ran over to me with a big smile on his face and said, " Here- let me do that for you!", and as quick as you can say Bob's your Uncle the jugs were loaded and he was off riding away with my grateful thank-you's following in his ears! That made my day!   


IrishLass


----------



## Thegirldiver

This is my first post and I am happy I finally got the nerve to type it!


----------



## Misschief

Thegirldiver said:


> This is my first post and I am happy I finally got the nerve to type it!



Welcome! Make sure you introduce yourself properly.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I have a cold and I am happy to have a cup of my favorite tea, a snuggly blanket and a good book.


----------



## Misschief

What are you reading? I'm always on the lookout for a good book.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Misschief said:


> What are you reading? I'm always on the lookout for a good book.


It's The Secret Scripture by Sebastian Barry. It started off slow and I didn't think I would like it but I'm half way through it and it has pulled me in .


----------



## Misschief

MarnieSoapien said:


> It's The Secret Scripture by Sebastian Barry. It started off slow and I didn't think I would like it but I'm half way through it and it has pulled me in .


It sounds like it could be an interesting read. Thank you.


----------



## jcandleattic

IrishLass said:


> a very kind, 20-something man riding by on his bike hopped off and ran over to me with a big smile on his face and said, " Here- let me do that for you!", and as quick as you can say Bob's your Uncle the jugs were loaded and he was off riding away with my grateful thank-you's following in his ears! That made my day!


Ahh, his mama raised him right!!


----------



## jcandleattic

MarnieSoapien said:


> I have a cold and I am happy to have a cup of my favorite tea, a snuggly blanket and a good book.


That's what I'll be doing Monday (sans the cold hopefully!) as I have that day as a floating bank holiday and won't have to be at work.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy,
All the leaves are raked up, front and back.  Just a small pile in back I still need to mulch up and put in the garden bed.
I got just about everything done out in the Coop/run and rearranged the sheds for Winter use in one and summer stuff put away.  Now to just caulk the seam on the top of Winter one so I can put 8 bales of straw in there.


----------



## Dawni

I'm happy coz my usually moody teenager actually spoke more than 5 sentences to me this evening

Usually it's short phrases, and sometimes even just a word or two.. Mostly one lol


----------



## msunnerstood

My daughters Boyfriend is proposing to my daughter this weekend. Ive known about it for 2 months. It was supposed to happen in late October but he kept getting mandatory overtime. They finally went on the little trip this morning. they drove to Northern MN where he was going to propose at a tower they visited on their first trip together, and its closed. My daughter is messaging saying her boyfriend is upset its closed and asking if I can google other activities. She has no idea why he is upset and I have kept this secret for so long that im scrambling to try and find something romantic and casually suggest it so she doesnt figure it out. I finally sent them to the lift bridge thats lit up golden at night and now I wait...


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> My daughters Boyfriend is proposing to my daughter this weekend. Ive known about it for 2 months. It was supposed to happen in late October but he kept getting mandatory overtime. They finally went on the little trip this morning. they drove to Northern MN where he was going to propose at a tower they visited on their first trip together, and its closed. My daughter is messaging saying her boyfriend is upset its closed and asking if I can google other activities. She has no idea why he is upset and I have kept this secret for so long that im scrambling to try and find something romantic and casually suggest it so she doesnt figure it out. I finally sent them to the lift bridge thats lit up golden at night and now I wait...


So exciting!!! I remember when my SIL proposed to my daughter. I went with him when he was shopping for the ring and also had to keep the secret. He had a special weekend planned and had rented a cozy cabin in northern MN. I can't remember what happened - I think it was double booked - and they ended up driving back to our house. He proposed in our driveway in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well its done, he set up a tripod to take pics of them and the bridge on a timer he said "For cute, non selfie" pics and he set the time, ran over to her and got on one knee with the bridge in the background just in time for the camera to click. he has champagne waiting back at the suite he rented that he didnt tell her about till just now. they were planning on staying at his aunts house as far as she knew.. whew. I have not told her I already knew, thats his secret to tell.


----------



## earlene

Congratulations, *msunnerstood*.  Wow, both you and *dibbles* are the types of moms any son-in-law would love to have, it would seem!  I only have sons, so I don't know what that's like.  I do seem to have a very good relationship with my daughter-in-law though, so I am grateful for that.

So, did she say yes?  I am assuming she did, but one should never assume.


----------



## Lin19687

I am always happy to hear of young ones getting married/engaged .  And I always pray that they have the wisdom to keep that happiness going even in the bad times.
May they have MANY MANY YEARS of joy !!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Thank you both. Yes, she said Yes! He's a really good guy. (and Im over protective so he has to be to get that rating) Ive told every boy she's dated that if I ever had to come pick up my daughter because of something they did to her, that they'd never find their body but that I would pretend to look for him. He didnt flinch and told me he would expect nothing else.


----------



## Saponificarian

Awww! Congratulations @msunnerstood. May they spend many years together in love, joy and harmony.


----------



## Lin19687

Awwwww. I'm the same way. Told my DD that I would meet them at the door with a shotgun.  Lol. I don't even own one but she understood,....... I also said the same thing to my son about GF's


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that I watched the news this morning to see that the rain/sleet thursday into Friday. And planned today accordingly for chores.


----------



## Dawni

My baby boy said his name today! I named him Dustin..... When I asked him today he answered "Dahtin" hehehe


----------



## Lin19687

Congrats Dustin !!  


Happy....  I think I got everything done and put away for the Winter weather that is coming tonight


----------



## Lin19687

Went to church this morning for the 1st time in years.  DD's friend goes there and that is where I did the fair on Saturday.  Then had coffee and snacks and put tickets in boxes for raffles.


----------



## amd

I still have a full week of PTO left for the year, so with the Christmas and New Year holidays, I will have close to two full weeks off work! Plus they gave me 5 more days for next year, for a total of 30 days of PTO


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> Congrats Dustin !!
> 
> 
> Happy....  I think I got everything done and put away for the Winter weather that is coming tonight



Proper made me laugh that emoji.

@Dawni how old is he? iv got a niece shes 2 in feb next year so about 22 months now, she is so demanding i dont get to see her very often because my sister and brother in law live an hour and half drive and they both work full time so kinda difficult to work round them with my limited funds. But i would do literally ANYTHING for that kid and to make her happy. My sister got married in august and they had a very small wedding in a place called gretna green if you havnt heard of it its just on the border of england and scotland and is famous for thw amount of places to get married there is probably more history about it than i am aware of but anyways. When they got married as they were saying thier vows my niece decided to try pull open a window while i was holding her so i pulled her away and we headbutted each other lmao well she wasnt best impressed and started crying right in the middle of them saying thier vows just my luck to be the one to cause that at that very moment. When i do see her she is at the age where she enjoys lots of interaction and play time and well iv been told i connect on the same level but im happy if shes happy. Sorry went off topic a bit there but i suppose she is what makes me happy. Cant wait to see her over Christmas technically her second but last year she didnt understand as well as she will this year


----------



## Dawni

Dustin was the same.. This year he'll be able to dance to jingles and open presents and he's already starting to say baby Jesus..

I'm happy coz I got my new molds today! I'm excited and hoping the lil one sleeps early and I can soap tonight.


----------



## Misschief

My happy today... The migraine that laid me flat on Monday has finally abated. Back to work today (Wednesday).


----------



## Jennifer Powell

My happy today, I'm curing first batch ever of homemade soap.


----------



## Chris_S

Jennifer Powell said:


> My happy today, I'm curing first batch ever of homemade soap.



Well dont hold us in suspense show us the photos


----------



## amd

My last full week of work for the year. I come back on Monday and then I'm off until after the 1st.


----------



## jcandleattic

My happy is my retro pay hit my bank account today. My bonus is a huge chunk of change (will be paid out after Christmas though) and my raise was a significant amount. I finally can see the light at the end of the tunnel with getting out of debt and being able to afford retirement when it comes. It's such a relief to have that feeling. 

Also, only 3 more full working days before I'm on a 3 week vacation with still carrying over 10 paid days off into the new year. 
Yes, this job comes with high stress, however, the benefits I have here far outweigh the stress I feel.


----------



## Chris_S

jcandleattic said:


> My happy is my retro pay hit my bank account today. My bonus is a huge chunk of change (will be paid out after Christmas though) and my raise was a significant amount. I finally can see the light at the end of the tunnel with getting out of debt and being able to afford retirement when it comes. It's such a relief to have that feeling.
> 
> Also, only 3 more full working days before I'm on a 3 week vacation with still carrying over 10 paid days off into the new year.
> Yes, this job comes with high stress, however, the benefits I have here far outweigh the stress I feel.



Does the finacial year end with the calander year in america? our finacial year in uk ends in march or april. so closer to easter than Christmas.

Im happy that i picked up my new to me tv yesterday been doing odd jobs for a family friend and she gave me the tv she had because she had a handmedown coming in the form of a better tv.

I get paid to cover fuel and some to cover costs and for my time and she gave me what she owed me yesterday so i went the supermarket and spent it all on food lol but that fiod will last me prob into the new year now with milk and fresh fruit n veg all thats needed until then. I seriously hate just going in busy shops so im happy i got that done and got it out the way before shops get busy or shut for hols.

Also happy at the idea that ill get to see my little niece over christmas id do literally anything for that kid if it makes her happy


----------



## Lin19687

Happy,  Got a phone interview for a job I really want on Monday (Animal Hospital  )
Then today my old Hospital (people) called (I applied again) to set up an interview Monday before the phone interview.


----------



## jcandleattic

Chris_S said:


> Does the finacial year end with the calander year in america? our finacial year in uk ends in march or april. so closer to easter than Christmas.


Depends on the company. I've worked for some where the fiscal year ended in June, March or November and some where the fiscal year is the same as the calendar year. 
The company I'm at now has a fiscal year that is the same as a calendar year. 

My retro was paid out the first paycheck in Decemeber (we get paid on the 15th - Friday before if it lands on a weekend or holiday- and the last day of the month - Friday/day before if it lands on a weekend or holiday), my compensation raise will start the first paycheck in January, and the bonus will be paid out the 3rd week of February. 

All of which make me happy, along with all my Christmas shopping is done, all my birthday shopping is done (mom, sister and granddaughter all this week) and all holiday plans in place ready to be executed.


----------



## Dean

Ambien


----------



## IrishLass

Annual pierogi-making in prep for Christmas Eve is now complete. Whew!


----------



## Chris_S

Finally feel like iv got the energy to go the gym lift my weights AND still got the energy to cook a proper meal rather than a ready meal and then even had the energy to make some soap tonight. Getting to the gym helps me a lot feel happy afterwards and it helps gets most sometimes all the stress out. New med dose feels like it is working its wonders for me less of the unpleasent thoughts going on too which is always good


----------



## Bonta83

I am happy for life itself. Everything else is bearable. No matter how unbearable it may seem.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm happy & excited because I got my soap swap box today! Thank you Terri! The box is so pretty. I was undecided for most of the day on opening it today or on Christmas. I finally decided that I'm going to open it Christmas morning.


----------



## Chris_S

Think im finially getting the hang of this soaping malarkey. Just made one my faverate batches yet. and even though the fo was kinda naughty i carried on no panicing and got it done so excited to unmold and cut this and my batch from yesterday. Needed this success to boost my confidence because last week while testing a few fo i had some poor results so adapted my recipe slightly to try help with naughty fo and trace accelerating next is to try it with a fo i know was naughty in my last recipe before the changes and see if it has helped things of if i should just give up on that fo in soap


----------



## Terri E

SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm happy & excited because I got my soap swap box today! Thank you Terri! The box is so pretty. I was undecided for most of the day on opening it today or on Christmas. I finally decided that I'm going to open it Christmas morning.View attachment 34446



Merry Christmas Dear, I hope you like what's inside


----------



## Chris_S

Just been to a local shop to get few last minte bits as ill be cooking for myself only tomorrow because my folks are both ill with a virus that i dont want to catch. So i saw a homeless fella out the front of this shop and as i went past him i asked if he needed any bottles of water he said yes please so i asked if he wanted anything from the shop he said a sandwish please. So i went into the shop to get my bits and him a sandwich. They didnt have any premade sandwiches so got him

2 packs of rolls
pack of sliced chicken 
a bag of oranges
half a bag of bannanas
2 mince pies (bought a pack for me and took 2 out for him)
a bottle of flavoured water
2 small crunchie bars

Gave them too him when i got outside. Stayed and had a lovely chat with him asked him if he had tried getting any temp accommodation ect while having a chat with him then got him 4 more bottles of water and 4 little bars of my soaps from my car and took them back to him and said if you ever spot me going in the shop just shout chris have you got any water. Well i did this because i knew he was guenuine and no1 is going to sit in this cold ended up buying more for him than i intended but honestly its made me feel so happy to be ABLE to help him be a bit more comfortable at christmas. Tjats not the only reson i did this Iv been wanting to do something like this for months but i suffer badly with depression and anxiety so its not always possible for me to do this kind of thing. But im soooooooo happy i did and am going to make sure i have some bits to hand out to the less fortunate stashed in my car boot.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy the Grocery store was not too crowded when I just went today.
Could have been a mad house. lol


----------



## Deborah Long

I'm am so lucky to have a wonderful family who totally understand (and feeds into...) my new soaping addiction!~  I had a soapy Christmas!  Hubby got me a wire rack on wheels to hold everything along with a ton of micas and some essential oils.  Step-son got me titanium dioxide and some Tussah silk for soaping - something that I have only read about and not yet figured out how to use!  I feel so loved!


----------



## Misschief

Nice!! I got sheets. Bed sheets. Yup. Just what I wanted. So NOT! Oh well.


----------



## Deborah Long

@Misschief   Ahh...I got 2 sets of bed sheets too, but I loved them!  LOL  I may be obsessed with my bed too...lol


----------



## Lin19687

I got hugs from the 2 kiddos (28 & 17)  that is all I need  
we don't do holidays


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> I got hugs from the 2 kiddos (28 & 17)  that is all I need
> we don't do holidays



lol kiddos, thought that was an english used word

cant wait for my hugs off my little niece tomorrow, she actually leans in when she wants kisses its so so sweet i always get told off for being too loud with her but have been told i connect on the same level as her shes not even 2


----------



## amd

My happy: New family tradition. Christmas Eve we decided to skip having dinner with my dad's extended family and just go to church for candlelight service. I happened to run to to the grocery store that morning for milk and buns, when my little eye spied pre-cooked heat-and-serve prime rib in the meat case. And thus a new family tradition has been born. After church, my husband heated up the prime on the grill, and thanks to the delay function on my instant pot, we had baked potatoes ready to go, I just had to set out side veggies and make au jus and we had a lovely meal. Daughter was frustrated with the boys because they all ditched immediately after dinner, so she rounded them all back up for an evening of games. All of the kids voted that we should do this every year. Parents are fully on board.


----------



## Loralei

We started a couple of new traditions this year - first, I got to cook Christmas dinner on the 24th, which leaves the 25th free to just relax, and pick at leftovers, yay!! We don't go crazy on gifts, and this year was just perfect - I got a bunch of bushcrafting items, as did DH, and our daughter got the new bed set she asked for, and she loves it!

Yesterday, we went for a lovely walk around the lake that is 2 mins from where we moved this past Sept. We saw lots of people walking, and even skating on the lake - one person was evendressed in a Santa suit! 

We didn't have a white Christmas,  but it is snowing this morning in the Cariboo... life here is just so wonderful - just what we needed, after the crazy 2017 we had - lost both parents to cancer 6 weeks apart, and then my hubby's Granny 8 days after my Dad... so grateful that we found the perfect home, and community to live in, and not have to wait to retire...


----------



## Terri E

This is my Christmas present. My beautiful Samoyed, Maddie, passed away in November and my husband decided this would be our Christmas gift to one another  A true joy in life!


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  "pre-cooked heat-and-serve prime rib in the meat case"  Mine grocery had that too but with veggies and such.  I think it was like $85 and fed 4 people.  I almost did it but maybe next year !!


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 It was really good, our store does a great job with their deli food! It was nice too because it was sold by slices so I didn't have to worry about slicing it the wrong way, I just had to buy enough slices. It was really affordable. My husband was pretty happy with my purchase when I came home, even more so when he tasted it. I have never tried to cook a prime rib, and I'd be terrified of flubbing it majorly, so it's always going to be worth the money to have someone else do it for me! You definitely need to put it on next year's list.


----------



## Dean

Christmas craze is over!


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> Christmas craze is over!


And I'm off until Jan. 2  

I managed to get my soap storage room tidied up today. If one of the grandkids wanted to spend the night, they could. The bed is actually visible!


----------



## Dean

Don't have time to soap cuz I'm deep into family drama over moving senile and stubborn Mother to Shady Pines.  

Whoops...wrong thread.  This one should be filed under "Post Your Crappy".


----------



## Chris_S

Terri E said:


> This is my Christmas present. My beautiful Samoyed, Maddie, passed away in November and my husband decided this would be our Christmas gift to one another  A true joy in life!
> 
> View attachment 34555



Sorry to hear about your last dog passing.

But that is one of the most adorable looking dogs iv literally ever seen. I absolutly love dogs my folks have a wire haired patterdale terrier and hes so full of joy and is always so excited to see me. But iv got two little cats who are my absolute world after my niece that is


----------



## Terri E

Chris_S said:


> Sorry to hear about your last dog passing.
> 
> But that is one of the most adorable looking dogs iv literally ever seen. I absolutly love dogs my folks have a wire haired patterdale terrier and hes so full of joy and is always so excited to see me. But iv got two little cats who are my absolute world after my niece that is



Thank you Chris, I love dogs as well and it was devastating to lose Maddie. She was a real jewel and I miss her every day. That beautiful baby is 8 weeks old!


----------



## Chris_S

Terri E said:


> Thank you Chris, I love dogs as well and it was devastating to lose Maddie. She was a real jewel and I miss her every day. That beautiful baby is 8 weeks old!



We lost a family dog about 4 years ago now and i still miss him. He got me through so much in my life he was with the family for about 12 years i still remember the day i got told he had to be put down, i was so devistated i went to the gym otherwuse i would of sat home crying. couldnt walk properly the next day because i pushed myself so much in an effort to help me cope not that it worked made me feel a bit better though.

Thats a little photo collarge i did for my house last year thats best picture i can find of the dog. Id be very surprised if you have patterdales over there unless its for ratting. They are a very much a locally bred breed for in the english lake district. Dont even see that many in this country


----------



## Terri E

Chris_S said:


> We lost a family dog about 4 years ago now and i still miss him. He got me through so much in my life he was with the family for about 12 years i still remember the day i got told he had to be put down, i was so devistated i went to the gym otherwuse i would of sat home crying. couldnt walk properly the next day because i pushed myself so much in an effort to help me cope not that it worked made me feel a bit better though.
> 
> Thats a little photo collarge i did for my house last year thats best picture i can find of the dog. Id be very surprised if you have patterdales over there unless its for ratting. They are a very much a locally bred breed for in the
> english lake district. Dont even see that many in this country



Wow! What a cutie! Not familiar with the breed. Reminds me of a long- legged schnauzer. Very pretty dog though 
Cute kitties too!


----------



## cmzaha

lenarenee said:


> We have a new Meyer lemon "bush" that's produced a couple dozen fruits so far - they're good enough to eat like an orange - flavorful, tart, but not sour!


Myer lemon are trees not bushes. Unless there is a hybrid I am unfamiliar with. We had had Myer lemon trees since I was young. They are not as sharp with citric as traditional lemons, but I never found them edible as eating out of hand as oranges. I am grew up loving lemons and salt, but they are really really bad for tooth enamel.  Ours are also much juicier. It is sad for all of you that would like some when my Mom's tree was loaded and I just could not get out there to pick them and give them away. The tree is up on a bank and not the easiest to get to, so they all fell off. I used to make lemon curd with them and it makes delish lemon curd but decided none of us needed all the butter that makes the curd so good. 

I am happy you found some IL you should love them.


----------



## Loralei

Terri E said:


> This is my Christmas present. My beautiful Samoyed, Maddie, passed away in November and my husband decided this would be our Christmas gift to one another  A true joy in life!
> 
> View attachment 34555



I am in love..  and can't show our daughter,  or she will have us shopping for another puppy, lol!! I'm sorry to hear about your other fur baby passing (it's always the hardest part of owning pets).. but so glad that you found someone new to share your days with.. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Terri E

Loralei said:


> I am in love..  and can't show our daughter,  or she will have us shopping for another puppy, lol!! I'm sorry to hear about your other fur baby passing (it's always the hardest part of owning pets).. but so glad that you found someone new to share your days with.. Merry Christmas!



Thank you Loralei. Yes she certainly is a doll! I would love to have a herd of them, lol! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you


----------



## cmzaha

Daughter followed one of our traditions this year and we had smoked prime rib. Every since she took over cooking Christmas dinner she had barbecued the prime, we always put them in the Weber, but this year she purchased a larger smoker so she put it in the smoker. It was delicious. I was able to take mom to her house for Christmas since my step dad is not here. I felt bad he could not go, since placing him in a facility, but mom enjoyed herself. I gave her her choice if she wanted me to take her to see him or go to Dawn's, we know what won out. She told me she might not live long enough to have another prime rib dinner at Dawn's.

Prime rib chili is on the menu for later in the week


----------



## Terri E

cmzaha said:


> Daughter followed one of our traditions this year and we had smoked prime rib. Every since she took over cooking Christmas dinner she had barbecued the prime, we always put them in the Weber, but this year she purchased a larger smoker so she put it in the smoker. It was delicious. I was able to take mom to her house for Christmas since my step dad is not here. I felt bad he could not go, since placing him in a facility, but mom enjoyed herself. I gave her her choice if she wanted me to take her to see him or go to Dawn's, we know what won out. She told me she might not live long enough to have another prime rib dinner at Dawn's.
> 
> 
> Prime rib chili is on the menu for later in the week



Sounds yummy! Would love to try this, we have a Big Green Egg smoker that we rarely use. Does she do anything special to the prime rib such as basting or seasoning to make it so wonderful?


----------



## Lin19687

Happy.. I think I rebatched well tonight LOL (tomorrow it will be on the gripe list )


----------



## cmzaha

Terri E said:


> Sounds yummy! Would love to try this, we have a Big Green Egg smoker that we rarely use. Does she do anything special to the prime rib such as basting or seasoning to make it so wonderful?


When I would do mine I would rub it with a mixture of salt, Herbs de Provence, crushed pink peppercorn, black pepper, crushed garlic enough oil to moisten. I would also poke a lot of garlic cloves into the roast. My daughter does not do as much seasoning as I did, but hers is still good although mine was better  don't tell her....


----------



## amd

Ooooh, Carolyn, that seasoning mixture sounds lovely! I have only ever used herbs de provence on poultry, I will have to give it a whirl on other meats some time.

ETA: My happy is that I do not have to do Christmas with my sisters this weekend. Three of them have decided to no longer speak to me. (It's a rather long story how we got there, so I'll leave it out.) I am shockingly ok with this as I have had stress from anxiety and depression for every family get together for several years now (anxiety leading up to the event, and then depression following). I don't fit in with my sisters, I'm far too often misunderstood which results in arguments where I am called the "B" word, and my counselor has told me for years that these sisters are toxic to my mental health, and that it's ok for me to separate myself from them. Just so you don't feel completely sorry for me, I have one other sister who is a nice, normal person with a normal life that I actually enjoy spending time - and do spend alot of time with - with who lives in my town and all she said to me this morning was "Finally. I have hated watching you go through that and they are completely blind to what they are doing. I'm always here for you." My relief at having it over is making me ridiculously happy.


----------



## Chris_S

Terri E said:


> Wow! What a cutie! Not familiar with the breed. Reminds me of a long- legged schnauzer. Very pretty dog though
> Cute kitties too!



Hes proper handsome isnt he. For the breed he is taller than usual but my goodness does he still have that hunt mentality imprinted into him. Love how he is very protective too and i always get greeted with massive bum wags its so adorable. You dont even really see the breed that often here so yeah cant imagine them being seen that often in america in general. I think obviously not colour wise but he reminds me of tin tins dog snowey and plus of course that is a cartoon. And yes those cats are like best friends to me and have got me through 2 of the worse years of my life  I like to think they keep me on the good side of sane most the time


----------



## Lin19687

Happy for @amd  I have that too but I don't have to see any of them lol

Happy that my hens get to go outside and roam since it is 45 F outside !!


----------



## jcandleattic

Happy I just bought a top loading washer so I can get rid of that awful front loader I had that I KNEW I would hate but got talked into and have regretted it ever since. (so if anyone wants to come pick up a 2 year old front load washing machine for $500 feel free!!) The new one will not be delivered until next Saturday, but that's okay I normally don't do laundry until Sunday anyway. I just finished this weeks.

Also needed a new lint trap that I got on Amazon for $10.

And on top of all that I don't have to go back to work until the 8th.


----------



## Dennis

I woke up this morning!  Another opportunity for an outstanding day.


----------



## Steve85569

We got our house back today!
It's nice when the kids come home for the Holidays and even nicer when they go back to their homes.


----------



## Judy Shelburg

Snowing and blowing outside but curled up and cozy with a fire.


----------



## jcandleattic

My new washer came today!! YAY - and instead of trying selling my old washer on my own on Craig's List, Facebook, etc., which is what I had planned on doing, they gave me a $300 credit and hauled it away for me, so my new washer ended not costing me as much as I thought it would.  And it is a beautiful washer. I'm in love.

How do you know when you reach adulthood? When you get as excited about appliances as you used to get about toys.


----------



## Lin19687

NICE !! 
In my move in the PODS container, my front loader got busted.  Took a month back and forth with the company about them paying for the 2 year old washer.  I was only looking for 1/2 what I paid, so about $400.  They finally paid, I bought a New front loader for that amount and Sears took the old one for free  


My happy is my new Doc in a big hospital (but in a building next to it) I E-mail for a yearly PE, didn't have to be the Doc could be a NP is fine, on Thursday afternoon.  Friday morning they email with an appt with NP on Tuesday at 9am and a Mammo that morning at 7:45


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> In my move in the PODS container, my front loader got busted. Took a month back and forth with the company about them paying for the 2 year old washer. I was only looking for 1/2 what I paid, so about $400. They finally paid, I bought a New front loader for that amount and Sears took the old one for free



My "old" washer was only 2 years old also, and also a front loader. I knew I wasn't going to like it when I bought it and got talked into it anyway. Even with double+ the cleaning recommended for front load machines, it still got that musty moldy smell to it and about gagged me every week when I did laundry. (Every other week I would clean that thing on the clean cycle, drain it, then run another load with vinegar in the drum and baking soda in the detergent receptacle - they only recommend that thorough of cleaning every couple months and still it stunk)  Finally had enough of that and ordered my top loader on Wednesday and it arrived this morning. I can't wait to start using it. I know - who gets excited about laundry? But I do. I really do. It's the only domestic chore I truly enjoy doing.


----------



## Lin19687

There must have been something wrong with the machine.  If you leave the door open a crack and the dispense thing open a little too you don't get that smell.  At least I have not in the 18 years of using them. 
I did have a machine that I didn't like where the tub (inside) was slightly tilted toward the back.  Not sure if that was the issue or another issue but it never got enough water in it to clean.  They came and took it back and I got another front loader.  I do think they clean better but then again everyone is different on what they prefer  
Next one I get I want to make sure it has a Spin Only on it.  All my clothes go in one wash, no separating, I have nothing nice that needs it hahaha  But a spin only would be good if you have something that got soaked and needed to be spin before washing.

Happy for today is.... well, nothing really, it's Sunday ?  lol


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> There must have been something wrong with the machine.


I don't think so. I mean maybe but I've heard too many people complain about the same thing with the front loaders so it's not unique to me. My deal is, I shouldn't have to do "tricks" to not have it smell, like keep the door and dispenser open. I wouldn't leave me car door open to keep a smell out, for me, same principal.
Either way, I've alleviated the problem and got an awesome machine I know I will like without having to leave the lid open and it will never get that gross musty moldy mildewed aroma to it. 

I'm glad that there are people out there that love theirs. Life just wouldn't be fun if everyone loved every single thing that everyone else did.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I had a diverticulitis attack in the end of September, and since then have been struggling with daily stomach pain. I had a colonoscopy on New Years Eve (what a way to celebrate, right?) that came back with diverticulosis noted as well as 3 benign polyps which my dr removed. I now have a diagnosis of IBS.  My happy is that my husband (of nearly 30 years) has done lots of research and came across a low fodmap diet that can help reduce belly pain from IBS as well as help pin point what the culprits are that are playing havoc with your gut.  My happiest of happys is that he has offered to take on the grocery shopping as well as all the cooking.  He is an excellent cook, too. So last week was the first week of pampering.  I am loving this.    Most of the meals were much easier on my stomach, without lacking flavor. 

Janelle


----------



## Misschief

Janelle, I'm so happy you got a diagnosis. My daughter went through the same thing a couple of years ago. That first Christmas, I made as many low fodmap, gluten free dishes as I could and it was one of the first Christmases in her memory that didn't involve belly pain and trips to the bathroom. She still has issues occasionally but is generally doing much, much better. And she's lost about 40 lbs in the process.

One of the big things that surprised both of us was that onions and garlic were the #1 items to remove from the diet (in the elimination phase). She has discovered that her main triggers are gluten, dairy, and red meat (which she can only have in very small servings). The only downside in her journey is that she is recognizing some of her earliest symptoms of food sensitivities in her 10 y.o. son but recognizing it is the first step in dealing with it.

If you're on Pinterest, look up Low Fodmap Diet; you'll come up with a lot of delicious ideas. Good luck with your new dietary lifestyle.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Thank you 
I was sad about the onions and garlic.  Although garlic infused oil is low fodmap, so dh did a bottle of that and has been adding it to dishes.  I just started the process, but I suspect dairy and beans; and possibly red meat, will be the cause of my biggest issues.  Canned beans vs dry beans makes a difference, too.  Canned in small quantities seem not to bother me, but dry, soaked, and cooked make my stomach hurt.
Pinterest is a a treasure trove of ideas and recipes 

Janelle


----------



## Misschief

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Thank you
> I was sad about the onions and garlic.  Although garlic infused oil is low fodmap, so dh did a bottle of that and has been adding it to dishes.  I just started the process, but I suspect dairy and beans; and possibly red meat, will be the cause of my biggest issues.  Canned beans vs dry beans makes a difference, too.  Canned in small quantities seem not to bother me, but dry, soaked, and cooked make my stomach hurt.
> Pinterest is a a treasure trove of ideas and recipes
> 
> Janelle


I made my daughter a jar of onion/garlic oil, too. She certainly appreciated it. She can eat them now, in limited amounts, so take heart. At least you're already recognizing some of your triggers. Do be patient with yourself. You'll slip up occasionally but it does get better from here on. 

One thing she found really interesting came up when she was going out for dinner/lunch. Numerous restaurants questioned her gluten and dairy free choices, asking her if it was a dietary choice or a medical reason. Most restaurants were understanding, some went out of their way to be helpful, while others didn't really "get" it. She went home hungry from more than one restaurant because they had nothing on the menu that she could eat. I should add that she usually goes out with a work group, so she's not going by herself or with one other person.


----------



## Dawni

Happy to be back home after three weeks. 

We laid my grandma to rest yesterday, after 2wks of caring for her and trying to make her passing as comfortable as possible.

I guess I can also say I'm happy I was able to do that for her on her last days. I was right beside her til the end, talking to her, holding her hand, playing her (and myself) calming music.


----------



## shunt2011

Dawni said:


> Happy to be back home after three weeks.
> 
> We laid my grandma to rest yesterday, after 2wks of caring for her and trying to make her passing as comfortable as possible.
> 
> I guess I can also say I'm happy I was able to do that for her on her last days. I was right beside her til the end, talking to her, holding her hand, playing her (and myself) calming music.



So very sorry for your loss. [emoji1317]


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that soon I will go back to the work force.  This was getting old not working and still procrastinating of getting things done.
But on the brighter side, i got to google and learn a bunch of things I might not have stumbled upon


----------



## dibbles

Dawni said:


> Happy to be back home after three weeks.
> 
> We laid my grandma to rest yesterday, after 2wks of caring for her and trying to make her passing as comfortable as possible.
> 
> I guess I can also say I'm happy I was able to do that for her on her last days. I was right beside her til the end, talking to her, holding her hand, playing her (and myself) calming music.


So sorry for your loss, Dawni. It is good that you were able to be with her.


----------



## Dawni

Thanks guys..

But yknow, I am glad she went the way she did. Big blessing that she didn't have to deal with any major sicknesses and hospital apparatuses.

She lived her 93 years to the fullest, and she died in her home, surrounded by loved ones, and for that I am also happy.


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> But yknow, I am glad she went the way she did. Big blessing that she didn't have to deal with any major sicknesses and hospital apparatuses.
> 
> She lived her 93 years to the fullest, and she died in her home, surrounded by loved ones, and for that I am also happy.


And isn't that the way it should be? What a blessing for you, Dawni.


----------



## Dawni

It is indeed @Misschief.. And I can only hope for the same when I'm near my end


----------



## Lin19687

Saved myself $280 on a machine that I have been looking at.  I SO PAYS to wait and search around for prices and deals !!


----------



## amd

It is snowing! Perfect night for making chili and cinnamon rolls. I'm sticking to the little things, folks.


----------



## Lin19687

Thanks @amd  it will be here Saturday night into Sunday.  I like it when it is a little at a time.  Even if it is 3 inches every other day, not all at once 

Only good thing is that I have Happy that the Kiddo doesn't have school  so no driving in it and I have enough groceries to last a while.

I have a can of Pilsbury cinnamon rolls and I hate they way they come out but still make them


----------



## amd

LOL. we were forecasted for 2-4" and then upgraded to 4-8" - which here is still not a big deal AS LONG AS THE WIND DOESN'T BLOW. Once the wind kicks in, we're toast. I like the perfect picture book snow (which is what we're currently getting), but not a fan of the blizzard conditions that can quickly form.

I skip the rolls in the tube. We like Rhodes quick bake rolls


----------



## dibbles

I'm a grandma!!! Healthy baby boy born last night (on the night of the total eclipse of the full, super, blood, wolf moon).


----------



## Snowbell

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dawni

Congratulations @dibbles!


----------



## amd

Yay! @dibbles congrats!


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> I'm a grandma!!! Healthy baby boy born last night (on the night of the total eclipse of the full, super, blood, wolf moon).


Congratulations, Grandma!!


----------



## lenarenee

Oh hooray dibbles that is incredible news!!  Congratulations!  Much health and happiness for the family!


----------



## MGM

dibbles said:


> I'm a grandma!!! Healthy baby boy born last night (on the night of the total eclipse of the full, super, blood, wolf moon).


Now THAT is a happy!


----------



## zanzalawi

dibbles said:


> I'm a grandma!!! Healthy baby boy born last night (on the night of the total eclipse of the full, super, blood, wolf moon).



CONGRATS!!! i hope that sweet little baby's life is just full of magic and joy!!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy -- Really Like my New Job


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 yay! But I miss you.


----------



## Lin19687

I know I have not been on here much at all.
But I still read here


----------



## Dawni

My teenager passed the entrance exam for one of the more prestigious colleges in the country..

Very happy for him! He found it quite difficult and was saying he might not pass but he did.


----------



## dibbles

Dawni said:


> My teenager passed the entrance exam for one of the more prestigious colleges in the country..
> 
> Very happy for him! He found it quite difficult and was saying he might not pass but he did.


Congratulations! You must be so proud.


----------



## Dawni

Thank you! Yes, I am.. But now I'm off to the gripe thread to rant about college fees lol

It'll be a steep hike to what his current fees are, if he chooses to go to this one.


----------



## Dawni

Three words. And if you've read my posts around the forum you'll know why I am happy about it. 

I found lard! 

So happy I bought 2kgs right off, and I don't even have to step out. It'll be delivered for very cheap. Yezzzz!


----------



## Lin19687

New cool treadmills at my new job. They have a video, many to choose from, to watch while on it.  Like woods, ocean, countryside.  Tons of other equipment that I won't use unless I stay after work and get sweaty


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> New cool treadmills at my new job. They have a video, many to choose from, to watch while on it.  Like woods, ocean, countryside.  Tons of other equipment that I won't use unless I stay after work and get sweaty


I joined a gym. Super cheap and right by home. That's my happy for today. I've been only 3 times and I am already feeling the benefits (eventually I'll be able to see them too! LOL) 
Just have to keep up that momentum.


----------



## earlene

I am happy that the house is warm, meaning the heater is working even though we have had intense cold for awhile.  And I am happy that we have had not internet connectivity issues since I installed a brand new modem.  The old one was 12 years old and had been intermittently been causing problems until it completely died 7 days ago.  Not a single problem with connectivity since we got the new one.


----------



## Lin19687

Punxsutawney _Phil_


----------



## Ronda Stika

I'm full of joy that God has created this day! I have the opportunity to spread my joy to others!


----------



## Clarice

These guys make me happy every day!


----------



## Clarice

@Ronda Stika your soap ROCKS!


----------



## Clarice

@IrishLass 

I just looked up Meyer Lemon Concentrate

https://foodinjars.com/recipe/meyer-lemon-syrup/

I HAVE to make this - thank you so much for mentioning!  This is now my SUPER HAPPY for the day!


----------



## Lin19687

I made a good cup of coffee (2nd cup)

I bought a new USB thingy for my Wireless keyboard/mouse and it WORKS.  So now I can take it to my Puter at work because I hate their tiny keyboard........... I also hate wires on the mouse.  I know I am picky to a point


----------



## Clarice

Wireless Mice are ESSENTIAL!


----------



## Terri E

Clarice said:


> These guys make me happy every day!  View attachment 36082



Oh my what beautiful cats!! What are they??



My beautiful baby makes me happy as well


----------



## Clarice

Thank you!  They are Bengals.  A cross between the Asian Leopard Cat and the domestic Tabby. 

Treme' (named after neighborhood in N'Awlns) is in the back
Faux Paw in the front

Brothers, littermates, inseparable


----------



## Clarice

OMG - and your Pup!  What breed?  Looks like a baby?  How big will he/she get?  What a fluffy ball of LOVE!


----------



## Lin19687

@Terri E   The Polar Bears are looking for their cub.......



should have been named Polar Bear that would be so cute.,

I had a Bengal kitten once   it had FIP.  So glad I had him separated from the rest and worked at a Vet at the time.  breeder was an ass...


----------



## Terri E

Clarice said:


> OMG - and your Pup!  What breed?  Looks like a baby?  How big will he/she get?  What a fluffy ball She will get from 50-60 lb LOVE!



Thank you!! She is a 12 week old Samoyed.  I got her for Christmas from White Magic Samoyeds She should get between 50 and 60 lbs. My 10 year old Sammy, Maddie, passed away in November, it was so devastating. I am happy to have this baby, she makes my every day 



Lin19687 said:


> @Terri E   The Polar Bears are looking for their cub.......
> 
> 
> 
> should have been named Polar Bear that would be so cute.,
> 
> Her name is Kindra, I call her Kin but Bear would have been cute! She does look like a polar bear!!


----------



## Clarice

Lin19687 said:


> I had a Bengal kitten once  it had FIP. So glad I had him separated from the rest and worked at a Vet at the time. breeder was an ass...



I had a cat who was my soul mate die from FIP, it was awful.  I am sorry.  I have a good breeder resource if you need one.


----------



## Lin19687

Clarice said:


> I had a cat who was my soul mate die from FIP, it was awful.  I am sorry.  I have a good breeder resource if you need one.


Thanks, I have one old kitty here that will be my last, she is 16-17 y/o. Deaf and mostly blind.  Speaking of which she just came in here to tell me to get on the couch so she can lay on me and sleep. lol

That will be my other Happy... kitty on lap


----------



## Meena

artemis said:


> Pax being silly at a school event is always a happy over here.
> 
> View attachment 29227



Your boy is quite the mustache fan!  Seems like he's champing (at the bit) to grow up!


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Thank you!  They are Bengals.  A cross between the Asian Leopard Cat and the domestic Tabby.
> 
> Treme' (named after neighborhood in N'Awlns) is in the back
> Faux Paw in the front
> 
> Brothers, littermates, inseparable



I had one (supposedly one), but not as classically marked as yours.  They're great cats, sooo smart!
I like them because they're one of just a few breeds considered a 'dog-like' cat, and I'm more a dog person in many ways.


----------



## Misschief

Terri E said:


> Thank you!! She is a 12 week old Samoyed.  I got her for Christmas from White Magic Samoyeds She should get between 50 and 60 lbs. My 10 year old Sammy, Maddie, passed away in November, it was so devastating. I am happy to have this baby, she makes my every day


One of my best friends growing up had two Somoyeds. They're beautiful dogs.


----------



## Terri E

Misschief said:


> One of my best friends growing up had two Somoyeds. They're beautiful dogs.



They are a wonderful breed. So gentle and smart. I would have two or three if my husband would let me, lol!


----------



## Clarice

https://giphy.com/search/sumo-wrestler

This makes me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

30 years ago today, I married my best friend.
We've grown up together (we got married at 18 &19)
and now we are blessed to grow old together.


----------



## Clarice

JanelleTrebuna said:


> 30 years ago today, I married my best friend.
> We've grown up together (we got married at 18 &19)
> and now we are blessed to grow old together.


That is wonderful!  

Happy Anniversary!  All the best for a LOOOOOOOOONG future ahead


----------



## Dawni

@Terri E my lil one is squealing with delight at the "bebi bear" lol I've been trying to convince him it's s doggie but he's giving me these weird looks..


JanelleTrebuna said:


> 30 years ago today, I married my best friend.
> We've grown up together (we got married at 18 &19)
> and now we are blessed to grow old together.


Happy Anniversary! Here's to maaaaany more! And wow, lovely bride you are


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Clarice said:


> That is wonderful!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  All the best for a LOOOOOOOOONG future ahead


Thank you   Next stop is empty nesting... August 31st (our youngest gets married)... then 8+ years retirement.
I'm enjoying the journey.



Dawni said:


> @Terri E my lil one is squealing with delight at the "bebi bear" lol I've been trying to convince him it's s doggie but he's giving me these weird looks..
> 
> Happy Anniversary! Here's to maaaaany more! And wow, lovely bride you are


Thank you so much!  

Janelle


----------



## SYT

Clarice said:


> That is wonderful!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  All the best for a LOOOOOOOOONG future ahead


Happy Anniversary!  So happy for you both!




        This is the shelving I scored from my Dad.  It was sitting empty in his outside Office.   What could be more perfect for storing curing soap.  Right?  makes me smile just to look at it as I add new soaps to it. Planning ahead for gift giving.



IrishLass said:


> I am happy -and unexpectedly surprised- that my best friend gifted me with her mothballed Galaxy 3 smartphone yesterday out of the blue (my first ever smartphone).


I loved my galaxy 3.  It finally died and I had to upgrade, ouch $  but I  stuck with Samsung cuz I love how they work.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## penelopejane

SYT said:


> View attachment 36202
> This is the shelving I scored from my Dad.  It was sitting empty in his outside Office.   What could be more perfect for storing curing soap.  Right?  makes me smile just to look at it as I add new soaps to it. Planning ahead for gift giving.


Great!  
Next you need to work out a system to identify your soaps.  A soap diary is great with maybe a number for each batch or a date.  
Then you have to have a little card or something to put with each batch of soap.


----------



## IrishLass

SYT said:


> I loved my galaxy 3.  It finally died and I had to upgrade, ouch $  but I  stuck with Samsung cuz I love how they work.  I hope you enjoy it!



Yes- I'm totally enjoying it! I was a hold out for a long time, stubbornly sticking to my little flip phone (which I loved and do still miss the size of!), but I must admit it's great to be able to group text with family and friends and share pics and all of that fun stuff. I know I don't utilize even half of what it is capable of, but I'm a very happy camper with what I do utilize it for. 


IrishLass


----------



## SYT

penelopejane said:


> Great!
> Next you need to work out a system to identify your soaps.  A soap diary is great with maybe a number for each batch or a date.
> Then you have to have a little card or something to put with each batch of soap.


Thanks !  I'm kind of unorganized.  What I've been doing is writing out the recipe as I make it.  Because some times my measurements are slightly .01 - .4  over my written recipe.  And leave that card with date on it on the shelf with that batch. I'm shooting for more precision.  Not there yet .  I started dating it so I could test the ph when it should be cured.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy, it is going to snow today ............... not....


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> @Terri E my lil one is squealing with delight at the "bebi bear" lol I've been trying to convince him it's s doggie but he's giving me these weird looks..
> 
> That is so funny! How cute! She feels just like a baby bear
> 
> Happy Anniversary! Here's to maaaaany more! And wow, lovely bride you are


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I found out that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time! My youngest son called me today to inform me that he and his girlfriend are expecting. She's due in October. We all expected that announcement to come from my oldest son as his 1 year wedding anniversary is this month. I made baby soap when they announced their engagement. Now it looks like my youngest son will be the first to get it! [emoji4]


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I found out that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time! My youngest son called me today to inform me that he and his girlfriend are expecting. She's due in October. We all expected that announcement to come from my oldest son as his 1 year wedding anniversary is this month. I made baby soap when they announced their engagement. Now it looks like my youngest son will be the first to get it! [emoji4]


How exciting!! Congrats to all!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Misschief said:


> How exciting!! Congrats to all!


Thank you!


----------



## dibbles

SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I found out that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time! My youngest son called me today to inform me that he and his girlfriend are expecting. She's due in October. We all expected that announcement to come from my oldest son as his 1 year wedding anniversary is this month. I made baby soap when they announced their engagement. Now it looks like my youngest son will be the first to get it! [emoji4]


Congratulations! I’m a new first time grandma too and it’s so much fun.


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> Congratulations! I’m a new first time grandma too and it’s so much fun.


I have 9 grands and they're so much fun.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I have 8 grands and they're no fun at all! LOL Except for the youngest... he's 14, cheeky, smart and creative and I see him fairly often, even tho he's an hour away.


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> I have 8 grands and they're no fun at all! LOL Except for the youngest... he's 14, cheeky, smart and creative and I see him fairly often, even tho he's an hour away.


My eldest granddaughter will be coming out for spring break. She's 15 and has been my market helper. Our place will be home base but she intends to spend a lot of time with her friends, one of whom misses her terribly. It will be good to have her here again (they moved to Vancouver Island at the end of January, about 5 hours away).


----------



## LadySarah370

My kiddos are my joy and our kitty ia so sweet. I am blessed to have a nice warm home, food to eat, and a car to drive! Thank God for such a wonderful sunny day to enjoy!


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I found out that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time! My youngest son called me today to inform me that he and his girlfriend are expecting. She's due in October. We all expected that announcement to come from my oldest son as his 1 year wedding anniversary is this month. I made baby soap when they announced their engagement. Now it looks like my youngest son will be the first to get it! [emoji4]


I just found out that my sister will be a grandmother again, her second grandchild. My niece has a 6 y.o. daughter and has been trying for several years to conceive another child. She's finally pregnant and I'm thrilled for my sister, my niece and her family. My sister loves children and has been hoping for more grandbabies.


----------



## Meena

Yay, snow day!!!  We got let out at 1.oo.  I took a coworker home, then powered on through with my KO2 tires to the market, stopped by the PO, and spent 20 minutes in my carport cleaning off the van completely,  mirrors, wheel wells, struts, and all.  

 I actually like driving in snow.  Former resident of MA, UT, and WI.  The season that I can do without is summer.


----------



## Meena

IrishLass said:


> Yes- I'm totally enjoying it! I was a hold out for a long time, stubbornly sticking to my little flip phone (which I loved and do still miss the size of!),
> 
> IrishLass



I was a hold-out, too.  Got my 1st smartphone in April 2015, a Samsung Galaxy 5 which I am still using.  It took me almost 2 years to remember that I was effectively carrying around a computer.  I'd be somewhere saying I didn't know, or couldn't do, this or that, and the person would look at me and say, "you have a phone, right?"  "Oh yeah, thanks", sheepishly.  LOL


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

my arty seems to have taken a turn for the better with the start of the rain, plus its payday and I dropped a bundle on good shoes and compression socks-- I walk for 4 hours m-f which has been nice but for the last 3 weeks with the arty in my feet I have left work limping--it feels like I have turned a corner and am hoping the shoes and socks will help even more.


----------



## Meena

They kept my office closed today!!!  We didn't get much snow in my area, maybe about 4.5", if that.

I was in disbelief when my boss texted me at 7:30, and wrote back, "Really?? Why?"  He just said "Roads."  Okay.  I'm curious and feel like driving around just to see.  

I was gonna get up anyway, but decided to take the extra sleep.  Got up at 10, lol.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Meena said:


> ...I was in disbelief when my boss texted me at 7:30, and wrote back, "Really?? Why?"  He just said "Roads.".


Aw Meena, you're lucky your boss let you know not to come in. My next door neighbor went to work as usual... when he got there, he was told to go home, they were closed for the day! 

His job is at the Jefferson County Admin Building (aka "the Taj Mahal,") in Golden. It's a 45 minute drive in each direction, in good weather. He made the drive in the downpour and high winds that came before the snowstorm. He was mad as a wet hen when he got back home! He said,_ "I don't know why they waited until the last minute to close! Why couldn't they call!"  _


----------



## amd

My happy: Hubby and I finally taking our birthday weekend trip! No children, no chores, just amazing food, beer and each other's company for 36 hours. His birthday is Feb. 25, my birthday is Feb. 28th, our first year dating he turned 40 and we decided instead of throwing a lame birthday party for him, we would go away and celebrate both of us being born. It became our thing. This year we're running a bit late because life and weather has not cooperated.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> My happy: Hubby and I finally taking our birthday weekend trip! No children, no chores, just amazing food, beer and each other's company for 36 hours. His birthday is Feb. 25, my birthday is Feb. 28th, our first year dating he turned 40 and we decided instead of throwing a lame birthday party for him, we would go away and celebrate both of us being born. It became our thing. This year we're running a bit late because life and weather has not cooperated.



Have a fantastic weekend.  My birthday is Feb 15 and my husband is Feb 9.


----------



## Meena

Zany_in_CO said:


> Aw Meena, you're lucky your boss let you know not to come in. My next door neighbor went to work as usual... when he got there, he was told to go home, they were closed for the day!
> 
> His job is at the Jefferson County Admin Building (aka "the Taj Mahal,") in Golden. It's a 45 minute drive in each direction, in good weather. He made the drive in the downpour and high winds that came before the snowstorm. He was mad as a wet hen when he got back home! He said,_ "I don't know why they waited until the last minute to close! Why couldn't they call!"  _



 OMG, yes our temp showed up from Highlands Ranch,  about 24 miles. She wasn't too happy,  i learned today!
Disrespectful. ..


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

My unbelievably happy

I just started a new job and I have to get through until the end of the month on zero money then I get paid a couple of weeks and I won't see a full months wages until the end of next month

A friend who said she could lend me a bit next month then had to let me down so effectively I'd have zero for a week or two.

Not worried about myself. Got my fares to work, freezer loaded up and bills either paid or have agreed to wait.

But my cats...

I am on an FB group for cat lovers and I posted my only option was to surrender them to a shelter and hope they wouldn't be adopted before I could adopt them back as I couldn't feed them.

As you can imagine I was heartbroken

Next morning people responded to me. We've all been friends for years without ever meeting. 

Last night a massive sack of Whiskas dry was delivered. This morning an even bigger sack arrived along with some treats and apparently 40 pouches are in transit

And a couple of other people said well that's the cats sorted out but what about you? And sent me money not as a loan but because we've always looked out for each other and in the past I've helped people out so everyone says when you get back on your feet pay it forward


----------



## dibbles

@Lesley Susan Madigan thank you for sharing. Acts of kindness like this are always so uplifting to hear about. Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

Lesley Susan Madigan said:


> My unbelievably happy
> 
> I just started a new job and I have to get through until the end of the month on zero money then I get paid a couple of weeks and I won't see a full months wages until the end of next month
> 
> A friend who said she could lend me a bit next month then had to let me down so effectively I'd have zero for a week or two.
> 
> Not worried about myself. Got my fares to work, freezer loaded up and bills either paid or have agreed to wait.
> 
> But my cats...
> 
> I am on an FB group for cat lovers and I posted my only option was to surrender them to a shelter and hope they wouldn't be adopted before I could adopt them back as I couldn't feed them.
> 
> As you can imagine I was heartbroken
> 
> Next morning people responded to me. We've all been friends for years without ever meeting.
> 
> Last night a massive sack of Whiskas dry was delivered. This morning an even bigger sack arrived along with some treats and apparently 40 pouches are in transit
> 
> And a couple of other people said well that's the cats sorted out but what about you? And sent me money not as a loan but because we've always looked out for each other and in the past I've helped people out so everyone says when you get back on your feet pay it forward










Lesley Susan Madigan said:


>


And here's Apoganza aka Ganzi guarding the horde


----------



## Dawni

Mine hoomin... Miiine! Lol

Loved reading your story. Makes me feel happy that things like this still go on in this world despite all the crap.


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

Zany_in_CO said:


> I have 8 grands and they're no fun at all! LOL Except for the youngest... he's 14, cheeky, smart and creative and I see him fairly often, even tho he's an hour away.


Are you on CR 13 in Douglas/Elbert?



Pat McGlothlin said:


> Are you on CR 13 in Douglas/Elbert?


So sorry, didn't mean to get personal on here. I used to live in Elizabeth and thought there was another soaper just down the road from us.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pat McGlothlin said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to get personal on here. I used to live in Elizabeth and thought there was another soaper just down the road from us.


Hi Pat! I'm in Douglas County. I live in Lone Tree, about 3 miles south of Park Meadows, about 1.7 miles west of I-25 & Lincoln exit. Come see me! 

ETA: I just noticed you're in AZ -- invitation is still valid. If you're ever in town and need a place to stay, I have 2 guest bedrooms just gathering dust. LOL


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Pat! I'm in Douglas County. I live in Lone Tree, about 3 miles south of Park Meadows, about 1.7 miles west of I-25 & Lincoln exit. Come see me!
> 
> ETA: I just noticed you're in AZ -- invitation is still valid. If you're ever in town and need a place to stay, I have 2 guest bedrooms just gathering dust. LOL


Thanks Zany! I only get home about once a year but I will keep your invitation in mind. I would love to see your setup. Happy Soaping!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pat McGlothlin said:


> I would love to see your setup.


Wear your walking shoes... I have stuff "organized" all over the house! Haha. My brother is in Phoenix. I have a step-daughter in Chandler and a soaping buddy in Apache Junction. Where is Surprise?



Lesley Susan Madigan said:


> everyone says when you get back on your feet pay it forward ...


Words to live by. Thank you sharing this uplifting story.


----------



## Horace Jasper

I’m happy that spring has sprung here in Calgary and I can ride my bicycle more often!


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

Zany_in_CO said:


> Wear your walking shoes... I have stuff "organized" all over the house! Haha. My brother is in Phoenix. I have a step-daughter in Chandler and a soaping buddy in Apache Junction. Where is Surprise?
> Surprise is a suburb northwest of Phoenix. Apache Junction is south of us and Chandler is southeast.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just finished my taxes and mailed them off!


----------



## msunnerstood

Not a happy but a funny. We have 6 Feral Barn Cats that showed up last year. Today, one of them snuck up behind me while sitting outside and climbed up my back and onto my head. I didnt know what to do and was afraid to yell so I started video calling my husband so he would see my predicament and come help. He didnt answer his phone! I finally reached my son who after laughing for a moment, came to rescue me. I was afraid to move or try to grab it in case it bit me.  Of course my son took a screen shot...


----------



## Lin19687

It's sunny out and Spring is almost here fully !!


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> It's sunny out and Spring is almost here fully !!



I wouldnt trust it. Mother Nature is a fickle witch...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

agreed mother nature is fickle, but we must keep the faith


----------



## Lin19687

It was 24 F this morning, and  45 F now 
Fickle it is 

At least it isn't snowing....


----------



## Dawni

My son has officially completed junior high school! 





On a side note.. I unearthed this 20 (more or less) year old salwar kameez to wear for the occasion. I'm very happy it's completely wearable still, and is exactly my size. It was a gift to my mom that she wore only once.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very nice looking family.  tell your son congrats!! pretty cool that you get to wear something your mom wore that long ago!!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very nice looking family.  tell your son congrats!! pretty cool that you get to wear something your mom wore that long ago!!


Ikr! I was very happy to have found it. 

Darren says thank you


----------



## Amy78130

Dawni said:


> My son has officially completed junior high school!
> View attachment 37937
> 
> On a side note.. I unearthed this 20 (more or less) year old salwar kameez to wear for the occasion. I'm very happy it's completely wearable still, and is exactly my size. It was a gift to my mom that she wore only once.


Congrats! You guys look amazing!

So happy spring is finally here! Winter is a much needed time away from the Texas heat (sometimes anyway), but I'm grateful for this nice weather! Plus, my peach and pomegranates are blooming!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Amy78130 said:


> Plus, my peach and pomegranates are blooming!



how lucky you are to have these fruits.  can you post some pics for us to enjoy?  I have never seen either one of these. nothing is blooming here yet--but the grass is kinda, sorta starting to turn a little green


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

even though I had to quit my job (which is a gripe) my feet are finally starting to feel better. I actually went for a very short walk with the dogs yesterday  now I need to make sure I don't overdo till they feel better


----------



## earlene

Hooray for your feet feeling better, *Marilyn*.


----------



## Nanette

I love all the happys here.....each one gets a like! I am happy I am reading these.


----------



## Amy78130

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how lucky you are to have these fruits.  can you post some pics for us to enjoy?  I have never seen either one of these. nothing is blooming here yet--but the grass is kinda, sorta starting to turn a little green


Absolutely!! I think pomegranate blooms are so beautiful (the red flower). We actually grew them by accident, by throwing pomegranate seeds in the yard before I realized that you could eat them! A big cluster popped up, and I transplanted the stronger baby tree's to different spots around the yard. The peach tree was the first tree we planted after moving into our new house 10 years ago. It took a few years to start producing (like 4 years) but it was definitely worth the wait!!! We also have red and white grapes!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Amy78130 said:


> Absolutely!! I think pomegranate blooms are so beautiful (the red flower). We actually grew them by accident, by throwing pomegranate seeds in the yard before I realized that you could eat them! A big cluster popped up, and I transplanted the stronger baby tree's to different spots around the yard. The peach tree was the first tree we planted after moving into our new house 10 years ago. It took a few years to start producing (like 4 years) but it was definitely worth the wait!!! We also have red and white grapes!!



the pomegranate flower is stunning--does the tree bloom a lot? now I am really jealous  do you do anything with them or just eat off the tree. isnt that awesome that you got them cuz you threw the seeds away haha. and the peach tree is lovely too!!  I see jellies in your future?  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Amy78130

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the pomegranate flower is stunning--does the tree bloom a lot? now I am really jealous  do you do anything with them or just eat off the tree. isnt that awesome that you got them cuz you threw the seeds away haha. and the peach tree is lovely too!!  I see jellies in your future?  thanks for sharing!!


Year before last was the first year they really started producing, and boy did they ever! There were so many that I actually started drying the extras! I share them with the neighbor behind me because she was just as excited as I was to see them! There are still too many for both of our families to eat! They seem to continually bloom from spring through the summer, the sunnier the better! It gets full sun almost all day, starting around 1030-11. That's alot sun in South Central Texas!! We also enjoy eating them off the tree! Here's a picture of some of the dried pomegranates, I dust them with gold mica!! There's also orange slices and lemons dried too. When fruit starts getting a little iffy looking, I pop it in a low temp in the oven and dry them out!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Amy78130 said:


> They seem to continually bloom from spring through the summer, the sunnier the better!



that is pretty cool!!! I learn something new everyday. you don't make jelly at all?


----------



## Amy78130

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is pretty cool!!! I learn something new everyday. you don't make jelly at all?


I do!! My favorites are jalapeno peach jelly and grilled peach preserves! They tend to go fast in our house!! I haven't made pomegranate jelly yet, I fear the mess! Maybe this year!

If you're close to Texas when the pomegranates are ripe, you're welcome to come take some off my hands! Or I could ship some!


----------



## earlene

I have dried tomatoes (sun-dried tomatoes are a favorite of mine) inside my car on the dashboard on hot summer days.  The temperature inside the car and the intensification of the sun through the dashboard really speed up the process, and no need to heat up the house with the oven.  

Of course, sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil aren't truly dry, so when I want a really dry product, I have to use my oven.  I used to have a dehydrator, but gave it away several years ago thinking I'd never need it again since I stopped fishing.  I used it to dehydrate fish.  

My mom's favorite fruit was the pomegranate.  When she was young, they grew on the ranch where she lived.  They didn't have indoor plumbing, but they had pomegranates in abundance.


----------



## Amy78130

earlene said:


> I have dried tomatoes (sun-dried tomatoes are a favorite of mine) inside my car on the dashboard on hot summer days.  The temperature inside the car and the intensification of the sun through the dashboard really speed up the process, and no need to heat up the house with the oven.
> 
> Of course, sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil aren't truly dry, so when I want a really dry product, I have to use my oven.  I used to have a dehydrator, but gave it away several years ago thinking I'd never need it again since I stopped fishing.  I used it to dehydrate fish.
> 
> My mom's favorite fruit was the pomegranate.  When she was young, they grew on the ranch where she lived.  They didn't have indoor plumbing, but they had pomegranates in abundance.


I love making sun dried tomatoes!! For Christmas afew years ago, my husband gifted me a miracle grow aerogarden for the kitchen. The cherry tomatoes are blooming already!!


----------



## Dawni

That pic of the gold dusted dried fruit looks like a painting @Amy78130!


----------



## Amy78130

Dawni said:


> That pic of the gold dusted dried fruit looks like a painting @Amy78130!


Thank you Dawni!!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy that I have an idea to make my already made soaps fit in the boxes


----------



## msunnerstood

Turning around and seeing this face.. Id give anything to know what she was thinking..


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

The family group chat was officially dissolved  half of them were hipocrites and I was obly there because i wanted to know how far they would go with it. Now the group is done and I wont have to deal with them anymore. That makes me happy. And the family I do love we still chat and get along. There. It made me so happy.


----------



## fireghost

I am super happy I have a new puppy and he is so cute


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

fireghost said:


> I am super happy I have a new puppy and he is so cute



OMG puppies are so much work but...….so much fun. mine is 9 months now--sometimes, I still wonder what I was thinking but that thought has been disappearing for the last 6 months.  so we need pictures and what kind of pu is it?  congrats


----------



## Christine Beale

fireghost said:


> I am super happy I have a new puppy and he is so cute



Pictures!!!  Puppy pictures make me happy!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Turning around and seeing this face.. Id give anything to know what she was thinking..
> 
> View attachment 38056


_"Mommy, I can't heeear yoooooou!"_


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok How about this one? Thank God for Dogs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

View attachment 38069

_"It wasn't me."_​


----------



## earlene

I feel well enough to actually make home-made soup again.  Of course not well enough to go shopping for more ingredients, so making due with the only fresh veggies I have on hand (potato, onion, peppers, carrots) with some dried peas (I have a lot of dried legumes in my pantry, so no worries there) and spices to make up the difference for taste.

But it will be home made soup again at last.  I didn't have the energy or motivation to cook anything that took longer than 5 - 10 minutes to completion for the past week.  Maybe in a couple of days I'll feel motivated to go buy the rest of the ingredients to make soup every day again.  I need lots of veggies!  My vegetable bins are practically barren ATM.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I feel well enough to actually make home-made soup again.  Of course not well enough to go shopping for more ingredients, .


Earlene, my heart goes out to you. I had the "Denver Crud" a week or so ago -- takes forever, it seems, to get it out of your system. I always keep the ingredients on hand for this really easy soup recipe that takes about 5-10 minutes to put together then warm for about 20 minutes. It has everything needed for women’s good health and nutrition. It is quite filling and tastes great.

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ot-soup-recipes.73215/

Post #9 - TOMATO FLORENTINE SOUP - Makes 6 cups

PS: I always enjoy having you "back in the neighborhood".


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Earlene, my heart goes out to you. I had the "Denver Crud" a week or so ago -- takes forever, it seems, to get it out of your system. I always keep the ingredients on hand for this really easy soup recipe that takes about 5-10 minutes to put together then warm for about 20 minutes. It has everything needed for women’s good health and nutrition. It is quite filling and tastes great.
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ot-soup-recipes.73215/
> 
> Post #9 - TOMATO FLORENTINE SOUP - Makes 6 cups
> 
> PS: I always enjoy having you "back in the neighborhood".




Thank you for the reference.  Aside from the beef bouillon, it could work for me.   Whenever I need or want a bouillon type flavoring added to water or soup, I use my home-made 'Bryanna's Vegan Chicken Style Broth Powder', which comes from a recipe of Bryanna Grogan Clark's.  I rarely allow myself to run out of this broth powder and it is delicious by itself in just hot water.  (Recipe link below in case you are ever interested.)

But cabbage is another story.  I do run out of cabbage.  Because I add it to almost every soup and I also like it just plain sautéed in oil and tossed with some sesame seeds.  Well, I must be feeling better; I'm thinking of sautéed cabbage!

https://fatfreevegan.com/blog/2010/11/01/bryannas-homemade-vegan-chicken-style-broth-powder/


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Whenever I need or want a bouillon type flavoring added to water or soup, I use my home-made 'Bryanna's Vegan Chicken Style Broth Powder'
> 
> But cabbage is another story.  I do run out of cabbage.  Because I add it to almost every soup and I also like it just plain sautéed in oil and tossed with some sesame seeds.  Well, I must be feeling better; I'm thinking of sautéed cabbage!


Earlene, we could eat together! I'm the same way about "bouillon type flavoring". I keep Swanson's (32 oz) Beef/Chicken broth or stock on hand for that purpose. And I'm crazy for cabbage too. If you lived across the street, I'd sauté some up in butter and bring it over with two forks! LOL

Funny you should mention it. Our local King Soopers makes Cabbage Buns this time of year. I picked one up for lunch yesterday. It's hamburger, onion, and cabbage cooked inside a soft bun. I think (maybe) an egg wash (?) sprinkled with poppy seeds on top. YUM!

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.    Now... where's the "drool" emoji???


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> I feel well enough to actually make home-made soup again.  Of course not well enough to go shopping for more ingredients, so making due with the only fresh veggies I have on hand (potato, onion, peppers, carrots) with some dried peas (I have a lot of dried legumes in my pantry, so no worries there) and spices to make up the difference for taste.
> 
> But it will be home made soup again at last.  I didn't have the energy or motivation to cook anything that took longer than 5 - 10 minutes to completion for the past week.  Maybe in a couple of days I'll feel motivated to go buy the rest of the ingredients to make soup every day again.  I need lots of veggies!  My vegetable bins are practically barren ATM.


I read soup at soap and gt to the veggies and wondered how you add potato onion and peppers to soap and what do they do for the soap. Think I need more sleep


----------



## earlene

OMG, Zany, does that sound delish!  Minus the meat or substitued with a veggie patty for me anyway. 

I had our chef come up with a veggie version of the Reuben Sandwich that was really well received when we had our restaurant.  After closing, I also got one of our local bar & grills to make it for me when we go there, and oh boy is it good.  I don't do it at home very often, though.  I should, as I have 2 jars of sauerkraut in my pantry.

You'd be totally welcome here with your sautéed cabbage!


----------



## decisions

Just had our antique player piano tuned - she sounds wonderful!  Wish I knew how to play but at least I have quite a few piano rolls to play


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> ...I had our chef come up with a veggie version of the Reuben Sandwich that was really well received when we had our restaurant.  After closing, I also got one of our local bar & grills to make it for me when we go there, and oh boy is it good.  I don't do it at home very often, though.  I should, as I have 2 jars of sauerkraut in my pantry.


Well, we can't let that sauerkraut (yum) go to waste... here's a recipe for Reuben Casserole:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/reuben-casserole.65379/
Hope you feel like cooking soon...


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, we can't let that sauerkraut (yum) go to waste... here's a recipe for Reuben Casserole:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/reuben-casserole.65379/
> Hope you feel like cooking soon...




Thanks, Zany.  I will have to give this a try with a vegetarian twist.  I need to check on the caraway seeds bottle first, though.  I may need to pick up another one.


----------



## Goldy

I'm so happy my baby was finally born after a difficult pregnancy! It's a boy which makes 4 boys and 1 girl. He's such a nice baby and we are so thankful for him!


----------



## Misschief

Goldy said:


> I'm so happy my baby was finally born after a difficult pregnancy! It's a boy which makes 4 boys and 1 girl. He's such a nice baby and we are so thankful for him!


Congratulations, Goldy!


----------



## dibbles

@Goldy Congrats! There is nothing like a new baby. So glad everyone is doing well


----------



## Goldy

Thank you so much! @dibbles


----------



## earlene

Congratulations, Goldy!  My dad was dubbed 'Goldy' in his early years by his co-workers or college mates, not sure which.  So I like the moniker.

You sure have a houseful!  Your family is like mine.  I am the oldest sibling and only girl with 4 brothers.  There are many advantages to being the only girl, but I did always wish I had a sister like so many of my girl friends did.

I found a copy of a recipe I wanted to try, after thinking I was out of luck. The original site is offline right now, so with a quick Google search I found another site that has the exact same recipe (mentions the original author and all), so happily I can save this to try soon.  I'm all out of veggie bacon, and had 4 new recipes to try and see which I like best, but when my computer decided to re-start during the night the browser had to refresh all the previously open windows and that one was coming up 'not available.'  So today I will finish writing down these 4 recipes (I had started but had not transcriped all of them as yet.)

I am a big fan of veggie bacon, and a big fan of seitan and when I can make veggie bacon with seitan it makes me happy.  I make my own seitan as well, rather than buying store-bought, so always have the ingredients on hand.


----------



## Amy78130

Goldy said:


> I'm so happy my baby was finally born after a difficult pregnancy! It's a boy which makes 4 boys and 1 girl. He's such a nice baby and we are so thankful for him!


Congratulations!!! Welcome to the 5 kid club! I have 2 boys and 3 girls!!



earlene said:


> I found a copy of a recipe I wanted to try, after thinking I was out of luck. The original site is offline right now, so with a quick Google search I found another site that has the exact same recipe (mentions the original author and all), so happily I can save this to try soon.  I'm all out of veggie bacon, and had 4 new recipes to try and see which I like best, but when my computer decided to re-start during the night the browser had to refresh all the previously open windows and that one was coming up 'not available.'  So today I will finish writing down these 4 recipes (I had started but had not transcriped all of them as yet.)
> 
> I am a big fan of veggie bacon, and a big fan of seitan and when I can make veggie bacon with seitan it makes me happy.  I make my own seitan as well, rather than buying store-bought, so always have the ingredients on hand.


I've never heard of seitan, but did a quick Google search and it sounds kinda awesome! I make a vegetarian taco meat with taco seasoning, walnuts and cauliflower that sounds gross but is actually delicious!!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy.... It's SUNNY and 60 F out


----------



## Goldy

Thank you @Amy78130 and @earlene! We were definitely hoping for a girl but we're happy and my sweet daughter has really taken it so well. (She only cried once when she saw the baby girl clothes again - poor thing) But she's having such a good time taking care of me and baby.


----------



## earlene

Amy78130 said:


> I've never heard of seitan, but did a quick Google search and it sounds kinda awesome! I make a vegetarian taco meat with taco seasoning, walnuts and cauliflower that sounds gross but is actually delicious!!



Sounds great to me.  Sometime last year I found some frozen nut-meat veggie tacos at some grocery store somewhere (I don't even remember what state I was in) and they were so delicious.  I wish I could find them again, but no-one around here sells it.  I'd love to have your recipe!

Another happy:  I just finished watching 'Don't Worry; He Won't get Far on Foot' on Amazon Prime.  My eldest son recommended it to me recently and so today I decided to see what was on Amazon that I hadn't seen yet and there it was.  While I was in the midst of watching it, eldest son called me!  So we talked for a bit & I told him I was watching it and he got so excited.  He knows me so well.  But then so does my other son.  They both know what I like to watch and share whenever they find something they think I 'd like.  It's really cool that way with my boys.


----------



## Dawni

Goldy said:


> I'm so happy my baby was finally born after a difficult pregnancy! It's a boy which makes 4 boys and 1 girl. He's such a nice baby and we are so thankful for him!


Congratulations!


----------



## Amy78130

earlene said:


> Sounds great to me.  Sometime last year I found some frozen nut-meat veggie tacos at some grocery store somewhere (I don't even remember what state I was in) and they were so delicious.  I wish I could find them again, but no-one around here sells it.  I'd love to have your recipe!
> 
> Another happy:  I just finished watching 'Don't Worry; He Won't get Far on Foot' on Amazon Prime.  My eldest son recommended it to me recently and so today I decided to see what was on Amazon that I hadn't seen yet and there it was.  While I was in the midst of watching it, eldest son called me!  So we talked for a bit & I told him I was watching it and he got so excited.  He knows me so well.  But then so does my other son.  They both know what I like to watch and share whenever they find something they think I 'd like.  It's really cool that way with my boys.


Here's the recipe! I'm going to check out the show, Amazon has some great shows out right now!!

Cauli-Walnut "Meat"

2 cups cauliflower florets
1 cup raw walnuts
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 Tbsp. chili powder
1/2 Tbsp. Tamari (soy sauce)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. smoked paprika
1/2 tsp. cumin powder
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)

Taco Shells
6 corn tortillas*
1 Tbsp. olive oil

Instructions
Taco Shells

Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C).


Lay the tortillas out and brush both sides of each corn tortillas with a little bit of olive oil
Taco bowls: Turn a 12-cup muffin tin upside down. Nestle a tortilla in the space between 4 cups to form a "bowl." Repeat with 3 more tortillas, making 4 bowls total.

Taco shells: carefully drape each tortilla over two bars of your cooling rack. Put the cooling rack on the oven rack (the tortilla ends should be in between two bars of the oven rack, creating a U-shape).


Bake the tortillas for about 7-10 minutes, or until crispy and golden brown.
Cauli-Walnut "Meat"

Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C).


Place all the ingredients in a food processor and pulse a few times until the walnuts and cauliflower become crumbly. Be extra careful that you don’t over-process the mixture or else it will lose its crumbly texture and be too smooth. The texture should reassemble that of crumbly cooked mince.
Spread the mixture onto a lightly greased baking sheet into a single layer (use two baking sheets if needed).
Bake for 30 minutes, stirring halfway through to prevent over-browning. The cauli-walnut crumble is done when it's dry, crumbly, and brown.
Store leftover cauli-walnut "meat" in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. For longer term storage, freeze in an airtight container for up to 3 months.



Goldy said:


> Thank you @Amy78130 and @earlene! We were definitely hoping for a girl but we're happy and my sweet daughter has really taken it so well. (She only cried once when she saw the baby girl clothes again - poor thing) But she's having such a good time taking care of me and baby.


Awww, I feel her pain! When my sister was born I really wanted a brother... Now that we're adults, I am so glad she is who she is!! She'll come around. Are you guys planning on building your awesome family further? I would have but preeclampsia stopped me.. maybe another girl is still in your future!!


----------



## earlene

Thank you, Amy.  This looks fabulous!  I have put cauliflower on my shopping list, but am not sure how soon I will be able to find any fresh here.  I will keep looking.  Perhaps I could try it with frozen until fresh is in the market.



Amy78130 said:


> Here's the recipe! I'm going to check out the show, Amazon has some great shows out right now!!
> 
> Cauli-Walnut "Meat"
> 
> 2 cups cauliflower florets
> 1 cup raw walnuts
> 1/4 cup tomato paste
> 1/2 Tbsp. chili powder
> 1/2 Tbsp. Tamari (soy sauce)
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. onion powder
> 1/2 tsp. garlic powder
> 1/2 tsp. smoked paprika
> 1/2 tsp. cumin powder
> 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)
> 
> Taco Shells
> 6 corn tortillas*
> 1 Tbsp. olive oil
> 
> Instructions
> Taco Shells
> 
> Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C).
> 
> 
> Lay the tortillas out and brush both sides of each corn tortillas with a little bit of olive oil
> Taco bowls: Turn a 12-cup muffin tin upside down. Nestle a tortilla in the space between 4 cups to form a "bowl." Repeat with 3 more tortillas, making 4 bowls total.
> 
> Taco shells: carefully drape each tortilla over two bars of your cooling rack. Put the cooling rack on the oven rack (the tortilla ends should be in between two bars of the oven rack, creating a U-shape).
> 
> 
> Bake the tortillas for about 7-10 minutes, or until crispy and golden brown.
> Cauli-Walnut "Meat"
> 
> Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C).
> 
> 
> Place all the ingredients in a food processor and pulse a few times until the walnuts and cauliflower become crumbly. Be extra careful that you don’t over-process the mixture or else it will lose its crumbly texture and be too smooth. The texture should reassemble that of crumbly cooked mince.
> Spread the mixture onto a lightly greased baking sheet into a single layer (use two baking sheets if needed).
> Bake for 30 minutes, stirring halfway through to prevent over-browning. The cauli-walnut crumble is done when it's dry, crumbly, and brown.
> Store leftover cauli-walnut "meat" in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. For longer term storage, freeze in an airtight container for up to 3 months.


----------



## Goldy

Wow @Amy78130, preeclampsia is scary. I'm glad you're safe. Fortunately that's not one of the things I've had to deal with but I've also got plenty of other issues - bad veins, blood sugar problems, big babies (I got to 43 cm. this time) etc. So I'm pretty sure we're done but I guess you never know for sure .


----------



## Amy78130

earlene said:


> Thank you, Amy.  This looks fabulous!  I have put cauliflower on my shopping list, but am not sure how soon I will be able to find any fresh here.  I will keep looking.  Perhaps I could try it with frozen until fresh is in the market.


I don't see why frozen wouldn't work. The key is in the size of the crumbles, as long as you don't over process it, it'll probably be the same! You could try chopping them in your food processor separately (the cauliflower and the walnuts), then mixing them together after, but I'll bet together will be ok.


----------



## Lin19687

My headache is getting a little better


----------



## Dawni

I'm happy coz my Darren is happy.

We went out today, just me n him. No baby, no grandma... And I bought him a gaming computer. Now I need to expand the list of ground rules..... 

Had dinner out too, his choice, which I know would either be Japanese or Italian... He chose Italian today and he ate the amount a bigger man would probably eat lol

I also finally got to see the new barbies lol I've been living under a rock the last two years and it's the first time I saw the curvy, the tall, and the petite barbies in person, not online. Still not a fan of them though.......

He's 16 and I'm close to 35 and our first stop on our day out was Toys R Us lol I foresee this to continue for many, many more years to come.


----------



## Misschief

I have a Dr's appointment this morning so I'm not heading straight in to work. (That's not really my happy.) In the meantime, I'm working on labels for a few of my products. Although there are limited fonts, I'm really liking Maestro (through Online Labels). It's very easy to use. Within the past hour, I've finished labels for the Dishwashing Paste (two labels: one with French & English directions and one with ingredients) and two varieties of Butter Cream Body Frosting. And, because the program is online, I can access it at work to print. That makes me happy.


----------



## amd

Glad you like Maestro! I couldn't live without it. They always seem to be improving it.


----------



## lenarenee

My happy....a good haircut and new style. Actually bought mousse and hairspray with the intent of actually styling my hair occasionally. Normally I’m wash ‘n go only.


----------



## justjacqui

Only one more week and then I have 10 days off from work! Looking forward to the break!


----------



## msunnerstood

Hee hee, I went magnet fishing for the first time today with my son at the Mississippi River. The photos are our "Catches" So much fun!


----------



## LadySarah370

I know the bottom is a rail road tie but are the other two musket balls?


----------



## msunnerstood

LadySarah370 said:


> I know the bottom is a rail road tie but are the other two musket balls?


Its taconite. A type of iron ore.  It was likely been shipped by barge to a steel mill


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood  THAT is so COOL !
I should do that here, since I live where the revolution started lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood  THAT is so COOL !
> I should do that here, since I live where the revolution started lol


 I had A-blast doing it. I went with my son . It was a beautiful down there and we magnet fished till the Sun went down


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> I had A-blast doing it. I went with my son . It was a beautiful down there and we magnet fished till the Sun went down


PM me how you did it plz, I am curious...


----------



## MGM

msunnerstood said:


> I had A-blast doing it. I went with my son . It was a beautiful down there and we magnet fished till the Sun went down


Ugh that sounds better than what I go, which is dig up stuff every time I plant my garden. We live across the street from a glass factory that's been there for 150 years. Our lot was apparently their garbage dump...weird, because our house is 144 years old...I guess they had six good years of pitching stuff. Anyway, every single year, I dig up broken glass, bits of rusted metal, porcelain. It really is never ending. I try to pretend some of it is exotic ("look kids, it's part of an anchor!"--we live about 1000km from the ocean...). Your way sounds more fun.....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

my complex thatched the lawns today and I got 2-5 gallon pails of thatched grass clippings.  got part in my flower boxes and saved some for the rest of my pots. hopefully with all the egg shells, coffee grounds and chopped banana peels my soil might not need to much compost.  my birthday is coming up and my son should be getting me a gift certificate for one of the green houses. I am getting super excited to plant flowers. I might do another cherry tomato plant and an eggplant


----------



## Lin19687

Like @Marilyn Norgart  I did yard work the other week and my Grass seed is GROWING !!!
Good thing I mixed the old-old seed with last years seed (which is also 2 years old) because I think that the newish seeds sprouted but the others might be a dud.
It is now 11 days since spreading.  I got them out the day of a week of on and off rain


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> I got them out the day of a week of on and off rain



good timing!!!! hold out hope for the seeds--sometimes it takes awhile!!!

this is kind of a happy/not so happy thing...…………...Game night is at my place tomorrow night YAY!!!/game night is at my place tomorrow night  !! gotta go grocery shopping and do thorough house cleaning--would rather do anything but cleaning--preferably something soapy.  I am gonna do a grab bag for gifts so I gotta pick out some soaps and bubbles and will throw in a jar of my body cream.  and of course there are the soap dishes staring at me and scrubbing and vaccuming and doggie nose prints off the windows and the dreaded dusting.  I just realized I need to stop whining on the puter about and just go do it


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji64][emoji175][emoji254] I found out that my first grandchild is going to be a girl and they want to name her Arianna (my first name)! [emoji1][emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## earlene

SoapAddict415 said:


> [emoji64][emoji175][emoji254] I found out that my first grandchild is going to be a girl and they want to name her Arianna (my first name)! [emoji1][emoji4][emoji16]



That is so sweet!  Congratulations.


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> That is so sweet!  Congratulations.


[emoji16] thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy.  The rain will stop for the Japan Fair in Boston today.  I am going with 3 teenagers


----------



## earlene

Totally material girl here.  I am happy that the new remote I bought for my TIVO was programmable to turn on & off both TIVO & the AV amplifier at the same time.  For the past 7 years I have had to use 2 remotes to turn on those components and could only change the volume with the AV remote.  At last I can use one remote to turn them both on simultaneously AND to adjust the volume.  I really am happy about this.  The added plus, which is why I even bought this remote, though is that now I can type letters on my remote when I want to search for something on Netflix, or whatever, instead of scrolling though an onscreen alphabet.  Such a nice remote.  I am very happy with it.  As I said, totally material girl here ATM.  I will now settle down and watch some Netflix!


----------



## Terri E

My Happy is my silly 6 month old Samoyed! I love her like a child!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> My silly 6 month old Samoyed! I love her like a child!
> 
> View attachment 38623
> View attachment 38624
> View attachment 38625
> View attachment 38628
> View attachment 38627
> View attachment 38626



very pretty Terri! they are so much fun to have around aren't they?


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty Terri! they are so much fun to have around aren't they?


Thanks Marilyn, yes she is fun and so smart! Sometimes she likes to aggravate  me by stealing my things like hair clips, reading glasses, slippers etc. I have to run her down when I discover they are missing, lol!  I don't know whether you noticed but in the first picture she has a yogurt mustache


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Thanks Marilyn, yes she is fun and so smart! Sometimes she likes to aggravate  me by stealing my things like hair clips, reading glasses, slippers etc. I have to run her down when I discover they are missing, lol!  I don't know whether you noticed but in the first picture she has a yogurt mustache



haha she is a spoiled pup.  the only thing I share with my dog is popcorn and apples (sometimes some other snacky stuff)


----------



## Lin19687

awwwwwwwwwww !!!


----------



## Steve85569

We have Humming Birds!
Again. The migration is on and we have a bunch coming through.
The summer residents aren't here yet but we have the little cuties!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Steve85569 said:


> We have Humming Birds!
> Again. The migration is on and we have a bunch coming through.
> The summer residents aren't here yet but we have the little cuties!



happy for you but jealous also   how fun to be in the migratory path


----------



## Misschief

Steve85569 said:


> We have Humming Birds!
> Again. The migration is on and we have a bunch coming through.
> The summer residents aren't here yet but we have the little cuties!


Yes! That means they're headed our way. I've had the feeder up for a couple of weeks already but no hummingbirds yet.


----------



## Steve85569

We have feeders up for 9 or 10 months each year. When we see or hear the first one of the year we put up a half dozen feeders and put a small amount of sugar water in each one.
We haven't always seen as many as we do now. It seems like the little ones remember where they found food last year and tell their friends about it too.


----------



## amd

My Happy: Outlander Season 1 & 2 are coming to Netflix!!!!!!! I have Season 1 on DVD, but haven't bit the bullet and sat down to watch it - 1) because I love the books and I'm skirred it won't live up to it and 2) I didn't want to steal from my limited soap funds to buy the next season on DVD. I mean, I will eventually, but I didn't want to have to do it. Oh, and Hubby found GOT seasons 2 & 3 on DVD for me - although he's interested in watching that with me (I talk about the books a lot. It's soap or GOT in my head 24/7) so I will have to balance TV watching, soapmaking, and enjoying the great outdoors very carefully this summer.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> (I talk about the books a lot


Have you read the GOT books? 
I have all 5 and have read them through twice, and watched all 7 seasons on DVD twice. I have not seen the 3 episodes of Season 8 as of yet, but my son has talked to me about them, so I know what has happened (I won't spoil I promise, but  so sad about one of the characters, and probably not the one most people think) 
I am still convinced of 2 things that will most likely not come true, but I'm holding out for them until I am proven otherwise!! LOL 

My friend bought me Outlander book 1 knowing it would be a commitment and several books, however I have not found the time to start reading it, and have not seen any of the TV show.


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> Have you read the GOT books?


I'm working my way through Book 4. I usually only have about 15-20 minutes a day to sit and read so they take me forever to get through, lol, but get through them I shall! (I also take breaks to read other things, after reading The Red Wedding, I had to take a 3 month break...) I figure he *might* have the series finished about the time that I need to read the last book, bahaha. (But probably not. I realistically get how much work the author has put into this world he's created. The books take as long as they need to.) I read news and stuff on the show, so I'm aware of the differences and deviations between the books and show - I'm sure my spoiler will come tomorrow when I listen to my friend's GOT podcast. Anyways... having the hubby on board will keep me from totally binging all the seasons - he's a "one episode per day/week" kind of guy. We just finished Umbrella Academy, so maybe GOT is next. Should take awhile!

Outlander is amazing! I've read all of them multiple times. My daughter is a Claire Elizabeth as well... you won't regret starting that series.


----------



## Lin19687

found a new series to watch
The discovery of witches.
Lead guy is super cute   
I binged on the 1st 4 episodes and wish there were more.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> found a new series to watch
> The discovery of witches.
> Lead guy is super cute
> I binged on the 1st 4 episodes and wish there were more.



Netflix, hulu or...……...this sounds interesting


----------



## Lin19687

Regular cable... AMC if I remember correctly
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177461/fullcredits


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

watched a cardinal on my feeders this morning---FINALLY...….only the one and the female but it was still a cardinal nonetheless.  also watched a male finch feeding a female finch.  any day I can watch nature in action is an emotionally relaxing day for me!!  it makes me realize that I sometimes need to turn off the electronics cuz there is more enjoyable things


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> watched a cardinal on my feeders this morning---FINALLY...….only the one and the female but it was still a cardinal nonetheless.  also watched a male finch feeding a female finch.  any day I can watch nature in action is an emotionally relaxing day for me!!  it makes me realize that I sometimes need to turn off the electronics cuz there is more enjoyable things



I love the song of the cardinal.  We've  had them for awhile here, but then we have them in the snow, too, quite often.  But never as prolifically as in the warmer months.  We've been enjoying even the sparrows lately.  As the pollen falls off the trees onto the back deck and the lawn, we see so many sparrows seeking nourishment.  But then there are the rabbits.  I love seeing the rabbits.  Even in the rain they come out to eat, which is good because it's been raining here for the past few days off & on.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> I love the song of the cardinal.  We've  had them for awhile here, but then we have them in the snow, too, quite often.  But never as prolifically as in the warmer months.  We've been enjoying even the sparrows lately.  As the pollen falls off the trees onto the back deck and the lawn, we see so many sparrows seeking nourishment.  But then there are the rabbits.  I love seeing the rabbits.  Even in the rain they come out to eat, which is good because it's been raining here for the past few days off & on.



their call is pretty simple and I have "talked" back and forth with them many times.  I actually had one follow me on a walk and we "talked" the whole time


----------



## Dawni

It's raining! Complete with thunder and a little but of lightning. Hasn't rained in months and I'm loving the cool breeze and the wet earth smell. 

Our kitchen is "partly outdoors" and I heard the rain and thunder, and saw the lightning, and smelled it all while soaping.. Sweated less too lol.. And I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> It's raining! Complete with thunder and a little but of lightning. Hasn't rained in months and I'm loving the cool breeze and the wet earth smell.
> 
> Our kitchen is "partly outdoors" and I heard the rain and thunder, and saw the lightning, and smelled it all while soaping.. Sweated less too lol.. And I enjoyed it immensely.



I love that you have a partially outdoors kitchen.  My youngest son really enjoys outdoor kitchens and has built two for himself & DIL (at different locations where they have lived), and is planning one again in their new location.  When they lived in our town, it wasn't really feasible, but in tropical areas and where they are now, it entirely works.  I envy you your partially outdoor kitchen.

But not the rain.  We've had rain for days and the ground is so saturated here that our basement is seeping water.  I hope it ends soon.  I do love a rainstorm, though,  for all the characteristics you mentioned.


----------



## jcandleattic

Finally talked my hub into (re)doing the deck out back and (re)sodding the front lawn this spring/summer. We've also reserved spots in my absolute favorite camping spot for 2 camping trips this summer, and we put a deposit on another cruise for next March. I will pull him out of his "I don't wanna" attitude sooner or later.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> But not the rain. We've had rain for days and the ground is so saturated here that our basement is seeping water. I hope it ends soon. I do love a rainstorm, though, for all the characteristics you mentioned



that stinks--hope you dry up quick.  I really love the storms now that I don't have to worry about trees coming down on my roof.  Probably one of the worst feelings I have had is the night that I woke up at 2am to a wild storm and heard the tree come down on the kids bedroom roof--thankfully they were ok


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> It's raining! Complete with thunder and a little but of lightning. Hasn't rained in months and I'm loving the cool breeze and the wet earth smell.
> 
> Our kitchen is "partly outdoors" and I heard the rain and thunder, and saw the lightning, and smelled it all while soaping.. Sweated less too lol.. And I enjoyed it immensely.



I agree with earlene I am kinda jealous that you have a kitchen partially outside--I have seen pictures of laundries on porches and thought that would be cool  but then I began thinking about snakes crawling in.….…..


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> found a new series to watch
> The discovery of witches.
> Lead guy is super cute
> I binged on the 1st 4 episodes and wish there were more.



I just noticed this. Have you read the books? It's a 3 book series - series itself is called "All Souls".  Books are in order - Discovery of Witches, Shadow of the Night, The Book of Life. 
I have the books, but have not read them yet, but have been watching the series. I LOVE it. (my friends all tell me I will really enjoy the books as well) 

The same author has also written a book called Time's Convert that could easily fit into the series (so I've been told, but I don't have this book yet)- and there is also a book called "The World of All Souls" which is a guidebook to The All Souls Trilogy.  

Anyway, just throwing that out there in case you don't already have enough to read. LMAO


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that stinks--hope you dry up quick.  I really love the storms now that I don't have to worry about trees coming down on my roof.  Probably one of the worst feelings I have had is the night that I woke up at 2am to a wild storm and heard the tree come down on the kids bedroom roof--thankfully they were ok




Yes, that is horrible!  Glad they were okay.  We had a neighbor's old oak tree fall through the roof of our dining room, destroy the deck and part of the roof of the kitchen as well in the last house we lived in before moving to Illinois.  It was the middle of the night and of course woke us up.  What a huge mess and quite a lot of repair required.  Luckily it was just the two of us affected, but it sure was a huge inconvenience nonetheless.

After that experience, we have always kept a close eye on the trees where we live.  We removed some trees a few years ago because they were getting to be too close for comfort and one was so badly damaged from disease, that it was only a matter of time before it would have come through either our house or the neighbor's house.


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> Finally talked my hub into (re)doing the deck out back and (re)sodding the front lawn this spring/summer.


Men and that "don't wanna" attitude are fun! When we bought our new house two years ago, there were two things I didn't like about it - 1) the kitchen is horrible to work in and 2) there's no deck, just a patio on the far end of the yard. Last summer I started showing hubby some ideas I have for building a deck right off the back door. He gave me the "are you freaking crazy" look and said no, the patio at the end of the yard is just fine, he would not be building a deck. I let it drop because we had quite a few projects going on last summer. Well... after a whole summer of using the patio, and then not having access to the grill because it was buried in 4 feet of snow, hubby came up to me last week and asked me to show him my ideas again, and started measuring the yard and costing materials. Now... how long do I wait before I bring up the kitchen??


----------



## Lin19687

jcandleattic said:


> I just noticed this. Have you read the books? It's a 3 book series - series itself is called "All Souls".  Books are in order - Discovery of Witches, Shadow of the Night, The Book of Life.
> I have the books, but have not read them yet, but have been watching the series. I LOVE it. (my friends all tell me I will really enjoy the books as well)
> 
> The same author has also written a book called Time's Convert that could easily fit into the series (so I've been told, but I don't have this book yet)- and there is also a book called "The World of All Souls" which is a guidebook to The All Souls Trilogy.
> 
> Anyway, just throwing that out there in case you don't already have enough to read. LMAO



If I wasn't in the phase of long arm/short arm trying to read I might read them.  I need new glasses and now readers   But good to know that it is also in book form !  I have to admit I like the movies better as I get to drool over the cute guys


@amd  don't cha love it !!!  So much fun !  keep a journal topic here so we can see how it goes !


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Men and that "don't wanna" attitude are fun! When we bought our new house two years ago, there were two things I didn't like about it - 1) the kitchen is horrible to work in and 2) there's no deck, just a patio on the far end of the yard. Last summer I started showing hubby some ideas I have for building a deck right off the back door. He gave me the "are you freaking crazy" look and said no, the patio at the end of the yard is just fine, he would not be building a deck. I let it drop because we had quite a few projects going on last summer. Well... after a whole summer of using the patio, and then not having access to the grill because it was buried in 4 feet of snow, hubby came up to me last week and asked me to show him my ideas again, and started measuring the yard and costing materials. Now... how long do I wait before I bring up the kitchen??


HAHA yeah, it's not that he doesn't really want to do it, it's just that unless I push him, he won't. He has no "get up and go" on his own. Once he gets started he's fine. We have (aka HAD) a really nice big wooden deck. It's still out there, but it is warped so bad and so dry/cracked that it just is not enjoyable and we don't use it, so we are going to tear that one down, and redo it with that Trex stuff. Hopefully it will last longer, be easier to maintain and we will enjoy it more. 
The front lawn has needed it for years. We look like the hillbillies of the block because our lawn is the worst of the neighbourhood. Need to fix that and once I started doing the pricing, I realized it's going to be about 1/3 of what I thought the cost was going to be.


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> If I wasn't in the phase of long arm/short arm trying to read I might read them.  I need new glasses and now readers   But good to know that it is also in book form !  I have to admit I like the movies better as I get to drool over the cute guys
> 
> 
> @amd  don't cha love it !!!  So much fun !  keep a journal topic here so we can see how it goes !



I've been using Large Print versions whenever available for at least 5 years now.  Not all books are readily available in Large Print, but when I borrow from the library, they tend to be easier to find, especially since we can order inter-library.  I do still need readers, but it makes it less problematic.  Even with readers, regular print size can be a strain on my eyes.

I do get the 'drool over the cute guys' though.  Never did I even consider my mother or grandmother (at my age) would have thought of any guy as a heart throb or even 'hunky'.


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> I have to admit I like the movies better as I get to drool over the cute guys


LOL My imagination can produce images so much better than anyone on TV! There are like 4 actors/models, whatever that I think are cute enough to drool over. The rest eh, meh. 
LOL Of course looking at my hub you'd think my tastes were not so picky!! HAHAHA


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> Of course looking at my hub you'd think my tastes were not so picky!! HAHAHA


My husband looks like Keanu Reeves, so he has that going for him...


----------



## dibbles

Lin19687 said:


> If I wasn't in the phase of long arm/short arm trying to read I might read them.  I need new glasses and now readers   But good to know that it is also in book form !  I have to admit I like the movies better as I get to drool over the cute guys
> 
> 
> @amd  don't cha love it !!!  So much fun !  keep a journal topic here so we can see how it goes !


LOL When my mom and dad were in the long arm phase, they used to joke about holding the newspaper up across the table for each other so they could read it. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> My husband looks like Keanu Reeves, so he has that going for him...


Yumm. 

My hub looks like a mix between Bob Saget, Ed McCaffrey, and Nicolas Cage. LMAO


----------



## Misschief

jcandleattic said:


> Yumm.
> 
> My hub looks like a mix between Bob Saget, Ed McCaffrey, and Nicolas Cage. LMAO


When he was younger, my husband looked like a younger Paul McCartney. Now, he looks more like Keith Richards. (Here, he was playing around with a pair of sunglasses he found on campus; this was a few years ago; his hair is more grey now.)


----------



## Dawni

Here in the Philippines a lot of houses have what we call a "dirty kitchen" which in some cases is partially outside. The inside "kitchen" only has the fridge, microwave and toaster for appliances and the stove and sink is outside. Food items that more or less don't need cooking is inside, and the good crockery.

All the mess that happens prior and post cooking n eating is outside, including all the smelly stuff like fish paste and spices lol. Everyday plates n flatware is here as well. Further down is the laundry area and where everything else that can't be stored inside is lol

As the name implies, it's a mess here lol while the inside kitchen is pristine.. Nothing glamorous, but as it's raining again, it's nice n cool right now.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> Here in the Philippines a lot of houses have what we call a "dirty kitchen" which in some cases is partially outside. The inside "kitchen" only has the fridge, microwave and toaster for appliances and the stove and sink is outside. Food items that more or less don't need cooking is inside, and the good crockery.
> 
> All the mess that happens prior and post cooking n eating is outside, including all the smelly stuff like fish paste and spices lol. Everyday plates n flatware is here as well. Further down is the laundry area and where everything else that can't be stored inside is lol
> 
> As the name implies, it's a mess here lol while the inside kitchen is pristine.. Nothing glamorous, but as it's raining again, it's nice n cool right now.


When my son & DIL lived in Palenque, Chiapas, Mexico, my son built their house and the kitchen was completely outdoors.  It is the tropics there, so it worked very well to have the kitchen outside, but of course they did need a sort of a roof for it in the rainy season.  Nothing anywhere as nice as you have there, Dawni.  They roughed it a lot more than they do now, that's for sure.  But he has always enjoyed cooking outdoors and I think that's one of the reasons he likes to build outdoor kitchens. 

Some of my grandparents had their laundry area outside.  I was really surprised to see the washer outside on their porch (they lived in Oregon, which is a state in the US that gets a lot of rain and did back then, too.)  But it was there for the whole time they lived there, and so was one of their freezers, another thing that surprised me.  This was ages ago (they've been dead a very long time now.)

My SIL tells me they are putting their laundry room on their back porch, which is outside as well, at least temporarily.  I was even more surprised because that house is in Colorado, a state that gets some pretty cold winters, although they do live far enough West that they don't get much snow.  Still I wouldn't want to do laundry on the back porch in the winter in Colorado.  Way too cold for me when it comes to household chores!  But it's only temporary until they get the renovations completed.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> going to be about 1/3 of what I thought the cost was going to be.



well dontcha just love when that happens!!!!  is the frame of your existing deck warped?  if not have you thought of just re-doing the surface boards?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> When he was younger, my husband looked like a younger Paul McCartney. Now, he looks more like Keith Richards. (Here, he was playing around with a pair of sunglasses he found on campus; this was a few years ago; his hair is more grey now.)
> View attachment 38800



I can see a younger not near as rough looking Keith Richards


----------



## Dawni

@earlene, I'm sure if we get cold weather here too there'd be less dirty kitchens lol

We also have a second dining table outside for when it's too hot to eat inside hehehe


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well dontcha just love when that happens!!!!  is the frame of your existing deck warped?  if not have you thought of just re-doing the surface boards?


EVERYTHING is warped, splintered, discolored and just ugly. I'm tired of it. It'd be different if my hub would stain and proof it once a year like recommended, but he just doesn't. He was good about it for the first 5 years or so, but the last 15 years, pfft he hasn't done squat, and I think in the last 12 years or so we've used the deck less than 4-5 times because of it. 
I like the look of the Trex stuff, it's very very low maintenance, and weather won't ruin it like it does in wood decks.


----------



## Lin19687

FYI trex gets HOT to the bare feet if in the sun 
But very nice to not have to paint and splinters


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> FYI trex gets HOT to the bare feet if in the sun
> But very nice to not have to paint and splinters



what doesn't get hot in the sun haha my big deck was on the south side--I hated the fact that I needed to wear shoes on it  .  the "no splinter"aspect sounds great. I got splinters from my deck and they seem to go in deep when you step on them


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> FYI trex gets HOT to the bare feet if in the sun
> But very nice to not have to paint and splinters


We will have an awning to cover it, because our back faces north-west, but more west, so in the afternoons it's in the direct sun/heat. We needed one even for our wooden deck, so we'll for sure have one for our new deck.


----------



## earlene

Funny story about awnings.  When my granddaughter was about 6 or 7, she saw a SunSetter Awning commercial on TV.  They were pretty much running non-stop that summer, and they repeat their 800# all throughout the commercial.  She thought it was such a great idea, that she did just what they said, "Call Now...."  She talked to someone at SunSetter for a few minutes then they asked to talk to her parents.  Of course, they had no idea she had made this call!


----------



## jcandleattic

earlene said:


> Funny story about awnings.  When my granddaughter was about 6 or 7, she saw a SunSetter Awning commercial on TV.  They were pretty much running non-stop that summer, and they repeat their 800# all throughout the commercial.  She thought it was such a great idea, that she did just what they said, "Call Now...."  She talked to someone at SunSetter for a few minutes then they asked to talk to her parents.  Of course, they had no idea she had made this call!


Bwahaha that's so funny. Sounds like something my son would have done at that age!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Nothing better to lift up your Friday workday Than Puppy Cuddles.


----------



## msunnerstood

And then I went out to the barn and in the old far corner, Discovered this...


----------



## earlene

The prescription shampoo my Doctor ordered yesterday has already improved my scalp psoriasis.  I had just washed my hair the night before, so didn't really feel like doing it again last night, so I just dabbed some onto the worst spot on my temple (the most visible spot and the worst & largest plaque and the one that bothers me most), left it for several minutes (actually a bit longer than recommended), then rinsed it off.

This morning, it looks normal again with no plaque and no itching.  The rest of my head still itches and is driving me bananas, so I'll treat my whole scalp today.   But it's good to have this positive result so quickly.  None of the OTC drugs for psoriasis have given me anything like this result for this long (about 12 hours).

It's not really the same shampoo he ordered before, although the pharmacy argued that it's the right prescription, when I challenged them about the bottle and the color of the product.  I was prepared to be disappointed since it is not really the same stuff (same chemical name, but different pharma manufacturer, obviously), however, I am now very happy with the result!


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> The prescription shampoo my Doctor ordered yesterday has already improved my scalp psoriasis.  I had just washed my hair the night before, so didn't really feel like doing it again last night, so I just dabbed some onto the worst spot on my temple (the most visible spot and the worst & largest plaque and the one that bothers me most), left it for several minutes (actually a bit longer than recommended), then rinsed it off.
> 
> This morning, it looks normal again with no plaque and no itching.  The rest of my head still itches and is driving me bananas, so I'll treat my whole scalp today.   But it's good to have this positive result so quickly.  None of the OTC drugs for psoriasis have given me anything like this result for this long (about 12 hours).
> 
> It's not really the same shampoo he ordered before, although the pharmacy argued that it's the right prescription, when I challenged them about the bottle and the color of the product.  I was prepared to be disappointed since it is not really the same stuff (same chemical name, but different pharma manufacturer, obviously), however, I am now very happy with the result!



I'm happy that you've found something that works for you. I had a similar situation with my pharmacy. One prescription that I take cones in a blue & light green capsule. It's always been those colors no matter what pharmacy I went to. This last time when I got my refill, the capsules were yellow-orange and dark green. When I compared the label info with my previous refill, I saw that the pharma company was different.


----------



## LadySarah370

This kid makes me laugh. I love my silly kids 

This is my toungest being silly he put in my headband lol


----------



## Steve85569

Happy the river is out of the garden!
I've managed to weed and get the irrigation going too!


----------



## earlene

My niece has a baby!  She and her husband have been trying to find a baby for adoption for about 10 years, and they finally got the call.  They picked up their new baby daughter from the hospital last night and are sharing family photos already.  I doubt they are even home yet because it was a 5 hour drive to arrive there yesterday and I doubt my brother & SIL would have allowed them to drive all night to get home again. Yes, my brother & SIL just happened to have gone to Colorado only 3 days before, so it was a roadtrip for the new grandparents to meet their new granddaughter as well.


----------



## Lin19687

happy, went to deposit DS checks into the bank and when I walked by the Great Clips hair salon it was empty.  So I went in with no wait !  I get a shaved back Pixie cut so just about anyone can cut it.  If they goof up and cut too short, it is only about a week for it to be fine.  Plus I am not too picky


----------



## msunnerstood

I think I told you all I was going off one of my meds for my back because it was turning me into a zombie? Well Im on day 4 of my new med and I am starting to feel human again! I have energy, Im making soap again and not sleeping all the time. Im sure people around me think Im Bi-Polar because I went from one extreme to the other but it is such a relief. The new med doesnt work quite as well on the pain but its manageable. 

IMMMMM BAAAAACCCKKKK!


----------



## Lin19687

IT'S FRIDAY !


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> IT'S FRIDAY !


And it's a 3-DAY WEEKEND!! (here, anyway)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My sourdough starter is still happy and healthy after weeks of neglect due to traveling and soapmaking!


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> My sourdough starter is still happy and healthy after weeks of neglect due to traveling and soapmaking!
> 
> View attachment 39013


My poor starter has been sorely neglected now that I eat mostly keto (low carb).


----------



## Lin19687

I can never keep a starter alive.  I just forget about it 


Happy, it ISN'T pouring rain.. yet


----------



## earlene

I just have to share my happy.  My granddaughter is going to a soapmaking conference with me for the first time ever.  I had not even thought of asking her if she wanted to attend, but my husband suggested that she might enjoy it.  So I asked her mom what she thought, let her know where, when & that she'd be able to choose two workshops.  Mom thought it was a great idea & talked to granddaughter.  I got a message from gd, who was eager to attend.  I messaged her the workshops to choose from & she picked two.  So that's all set now.  Our hotel reservations, the registration for the seminar & workshops for both of us.  All set.

Then yesterday, Hubby said, he thought granddaughter & I should both fly to Hawaii a few days early and we could have 4 extra days in Hawaii before he meets us there.  Again I talked to DIL, who again thought it was a great plan.  Not so many years ago, DIL hated letting granddaughter go for so long on our roadtrips, and now she's encouraging the extra time.  It's pretty amazing, really.  Watching a daughter grow up must be hard on a mom in a lot of ways I will never fully understand.

But I am so happy to have this extra time with her this summer.   I don't know how many more trips we will have together before she is off to college, living in her own apartment & tied down by a job or her career choice.


----------



## RobinRogers

I am happy my cornmeal Hand Soap turned out pretty, since it is so grainy!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> I just have to share my happy.
> But I am so happy to have this extra time with her this summer.   I don't know how many more trips we will have together before she is off to college, living in her own apartment & tied down by a job or her career choice.



I am so happy for you all--it sounds like an amazing time!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I am happy the sun is shining and I can uncover my planters and take everything back outside!!!  hopefully that is the last of this junk


----------



## melinda48

Mobjack Bay said:


> My sourdough starter is still happy and healthy after weeks of neglect due to traveling and soapmaking!
> 
> View attachment 39013


Sourdough is wonderful and resilient!


----------



## SYT

I'm happy that my daughter and son in law are safe and the tornado that went over them didn't damage their neighborhood. They were able to go help other people clean up their homes who had water and mud damage.


----------



## msunnerstood

Whooohooo! I am going to be collabing with a tattoo chain  to develop and provide a tattoo aftercare balm for their artists and Customers. They have 4 shops and it will be a wholesale + Account. its exclusive so they will provide the packaging and labels too


----------



## SarahE.

msunnerstood said:


> Whooohooo! I am going to be collabing with a tattoo chain  to develop and provide a tattoo aftercare balm for their artists and Customers. They have 4 shops and it will be a wholesale + Account. its exclusive so they will provide the packaging and labels too


CONGRATULATIONS! That sounds absolutely awesome! I'm sure you'll have a great time selecting the ingredients that are the most soothing! You rock!


----------



## Lin19687

It's " Supah" (Boston accent) hot out today but windy so I had to go to Costco for Coconut Milk ($9 for 6 cans organic   )
On my way back I drive by my X-High school BF's Mum's house.. because I know he will be there taking care of his Mum today.  It just makes me smile (yes he knows I do this from time to time, we chat on e-mail).
So I am smiling all the way home and decide to check out Sirius and IT STILL WORKS !
So I pop on the 70's station and ABBA is on , S.O.S.  yeah I was born in the 60's so 70's & 80's are all mine !

I think I need to go out and wash the car and see what's on the 80's so I can crank it.......................................... what is the point of a BOSE system if I don't use it now and then


----------



## Lin19687

Happy,   Blob-In-Mold soap turned out just fine

It is Sunny and hot out, but not too hot today.

I have no work today due to Holiday.

Got soap cut and racked


----------



## Dawni

Happy that I got my internet back, after four days without it..

Happy also that my phone still works after accidentally dropping it in the toilet lol


----------



## Lin19687

happy....  Mac & cheese with little peas on top


----------



## Misschief

Went to the doctor this morning. My blood pressure is FINALLY under control. Now, to lose a few (10-15) more pounds.


----------



## Lin19687

GL @Misschief  !

It is sunny out   and a nice cool morning, going to 80 F today.  Just hope the Muddiness will go


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> its exclusive so they will provide the packaging and labels too


Yay! How fun! For me 98% frustration with wholesale is the hassle of labels, so this sounds like 100% fun! (Don't math check me...)


----------



## ohanlon86

The sun is shining and I got a bath bomb recipe that works for me. I can't wait to sell them in my friends store


----------



## Nanette

I am happy to stalk the forum and see these really funny emojis that people post....always makes me smile!


----------



## Lin19687

My work day is 45 min from being over !


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> My work day is 45 min from being over !


Lucky!! I have 2.5 hours and literally NOTHING to do, so I'm here trying to get people to talk to me!! HAHAH


----------



## Lin19687

BWHAHAHHA

Well at least your boss isn't there to see what you are doing.  You Could bring in Soap labels to do or something else soapy.
I wanted to write up the description of the new scents I have but no way I can do that with miss holy boss of mine.
I would rather bring in a bunch of boxes to stamp.

I sort of wish I find a house too far and that I get to find a call center job I can do from my own home...... but then I may just tell them to HOLD and soap a few batches


7:15 pm and I should leave to go gt new shelves at IKEA https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19903829/
I kind of wanted the taller ones, but I cna't fit it in the car and make the DD come to the Fairs with me


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Well at least your boss isn't there to see what you are doing.


Not sure she'd care as long as my work was done. When I was in Singapore basically all I did was walk around the office talking to people. I did take a ton of pics of the office for our global team members who won't be coming here to see it anytime soon.


----------



## earlene

My happy:  At Costco today I learned that they DO carry my brand and model of hearing aid.  I did not think they did when I was there looking the last time. But today I talked to one of the staff.  AND while we were discussing the servicing and asked if they keep the parts handy and showed him my HA from my right ear, he immediately went and opened a drawer, pulled out the required replacement part and replaced it FREE of charge!  At my (now) former audiology specialist, this part and replacement cost me $100 the last time it needed replaced.  In fact, if I order it from the company who makes my HA, it would cost me $99.  So it was the best deal I've got in awhile especially when I didn't expect it at all.  I asked how much I owed him and he said nothing.  I won't be going back to my audiology group in the future.  

And when I need to have them replaced, the cost was much lower than I paid, so it will be far more affordable as well.  I am super happy about this!  This was a great day.


----------



## RobinRogers

My happy today...took a break from soaping and canned 12 pts of beautiful squash and zucchini. Hearing those kids ping makes me happy!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Happy,  The T-storms cleared a bit so I made it to the FM at 9 and left at 12.  Made about $65 so worth it for my free FM 8 min down the road


----------



## BattleGnome

My niece was just born! 

My brother in law just sent out pics. His little girl is a few hours old and already has his non-smile smile. My sister doesn’t look as tired as I’d expect after 30 hours of labor


----------



## Lin19687

I have Aloe gel


----------



## Lin19687

Gonna rain tomorrow, I am happy because I just took up some stepping stones and need to seed those spots 
Now if I can remember to toss some seed today on them


----------



## earlene

Pay it Forward

Earlier this week a nice couple leaving the resort gave us 3 beach chairs & a Boogie Board that we used for a few days on Beach visits.  This morning we are flying to Oahu and have no need for them anymore, so I found a nice couple from Omaha to give them to for them and their kids to use while here on the Big Island.

It's really nice to have run across the people who gave them to us and then to find another family to benefit when we were ready to move on.

Here's a photo of granddaughter using the Boogie Board:





She had a great time and I was happy to find someone we could share the joy with beyond ourselves.


----------



## Lin19687

AC at work 
Black out film on the windows at home even better to helping to easy the AC at home


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I cut my own hair for the first time! Took me like an hour and a half, but I think it turned out fine for a first time. My hair was long, and only one lenght since I got rid of my layers quite a while back, but I always kind of miss them so I decided to get them back.


----------



## Misschief

It's 9:15 a.m. We're celebrating a milestone birthday this afternoon and my happy is that all the prep is going super smoothly. We are on track for a fun evening with up to 24 friends. We're having burgers, potato salad, watermelon feta salad, peach salad (a friend is bringing), veggie/fruit platter and various appies. The yard is ready; the house is tidy..... John's making the potato salad as I type. It's going to be good.


----------



## DKing

I met up for lunch yesterday with my best friend from grade 2 until grade 9 (when her family moved away)  We would visit occasionally after that over the next decade or so, but we hadn't seen one another in around 28 years when we met up yesterday.  It is always a happy day when you can reunite with and old friend and have a lot of laughs!


----------



## Lin19687

The Hot Weather is going to break tomorrow


----------



## penelopejane

My son rang me specifically to say that my salt bar is “strange but very nice” and he’d like more! He’d put off using it until it was the last soap he had but he really likes it. 

My family has to suffer with seconds. These bars had a green mica pencil line through them which fell apart. He was worried that it was mold!! but used it anyway.   Got to love ‘em!


----------



## Nanette

Awww....that sounds like a son, thats so cute....


----------



## Sharee

Im happy and grateful that I found the home of my dreams in a beautiful neighbour hood of kind people. And that Im not like my ungrateful tenant that we brought over with us. No matter what you do for people, you cant make them be grateful.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Sharee said:


> not like my ungrateful tenant that we brought over with us. No matter what you do for people, you cant make them be grateful.


Even the least of us deserve the kindness you showed to your tenant. Bless you. That being said, unless there's a good reason not to, I would give the ungrateful one his/her notice to vacate ASAP and find someone more in tune with your kind spirit. 

This was in my email today from a new customer I met here on SMF.  I'm so pleased I'm busting my buttons. I just wanted to share it with you all. I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it. 
_~~~~~~_
_I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._

_Can you notify me the next time you are doing soap batches so I can reorder both the comfrey/tea tree and the Grandma's lye?  I still have plenty, but I'd love to stock up when you make the next batch._

_I'm 54 years old, but I started using the handmade lye soap when I developed adult acne in my 40s.  I have always had sensitive skin, and using commercial products just stressed my skin out more.  Switching to handmade soap made a huge difference, but it is hard to find a consistent seller.  I wanted you to know that the next time you feel like making soap, you have one happy buyer who'd like to buy more!_


----------



## Nanette

Zany_in_CO said:


> This was in my email today from a new customer I met here on SMF.  I'm so pleased I'm busting my buttons. I just wanted to share it with you all. I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it.
> _~~~~~~_
> _I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._
> 
> _Can you notify me the next time you are doing soap batches so I can reorder both the comfrey/tea tree and the Grandma's lye?  I still have plenty, but I'd love to stock up when you make the next batch._
> 
> _I'm 54 years old, but I started using the handmade lye soap when I developed adult acne in my 40s.  I have always had sensitive skin, and using commercial products just stressed my skin out more.  Switching to handmade soap made a huge difference, but it is hard to find a consistent seller.  I wanted you to know that the next time you feel like making soap, you have one happy buyer who'd like to buy more!_


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> This was in my email today from a new customer I met here on SMF.  I'm so pleased I'm busting my buttons. I just wanted to share it with you all. I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it.
> _~~~~~~_
> _I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._
> 
> _Can you notify me the next time you are doing soap batches so I can reorder both the comfrey/tea tree and the Grandma's lye?  I still have plenty, but I'd love to stock up when you make the next batch._
> 
> _I'm 54 years old, but I started using the handmade lye soap when I developed adult acne in my 40s.  I have always had sensitive skin, and using commercial products just stressed my skin out more.  Switching to handmade soap made a huge difference, but it is hard to find a consistent seller.  I wanted you to know that the next time you feel like making soap, you have one happy buyer who'd like to buy more!_



So Awesome! Always great to get feedback and gain a new customer. Congrats!


----------



## Nanette




----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very cool Zany!!!!!!


----------



## runnerchicki

Zany_in_CO said:


> This was in my email today from a new customer I met here on SMF.  I'm so pleased I'm busting my buttons. I just wanted to share it with you all. I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it.
> _~~~~~~_
> _I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._
> 
> _Can you notify me the next time you are doing soap batches so I can reorder both the comfrey/tea tree and the Grandma's lye?  I still have plenty, but I'd love to stock up when you make the next batch._
> 
> _I'm 54 years old, but I started using the handmade lye soap when I developed adult acne in my 40s.  I have always had sensitive skin, and using commercial products just stressed my skin out more.  Switching to handmade soap made a huge difference, but it is hard to find a consistent seller.  I wanted you to know that the next time you feel like making soap, you have one happy buyer who'd like to buy more!_


 Nice!


----------



## MGM

Zany_in_CO said:


> I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it.
> _~~~~~~_



Soapbel, though maybe?


----------



## Dawni

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I cut my own hair for the first time! View attachment 40806


Looks great! I've been cutting my own hair in layers for the last decade or so... But mine's easy since I'm curly. Even if it's not cut straight it won't be noticeable hehe

So.... After the **** week I've been having, I got sent this. 




One of my cousins took my baby out and he had a good day. I miss him terribly but it's a good thing knowing he has people who love him around.


----------



## DKing

He is absolutely adorable!  I hope that you get to see him soon.


----------



## jcandleattic

My happy? Honestly, today, I'm just happy to be alive.


----------



## KDP

Zany_in_CO said:


> Even the least of us deserve the kindness you showed to your tenant. Bless you. That being said, unless there's a good reason not to, I would give the ungrateful one his/her notice to vacate ASAP and find someone more in tune with your kind spirit.
> 
> This was in my email today from a new customer I met here on SMF.  I'm so pleased I'm busting my buttons. I just wanted to share it with you all. I mean, it's not like I won a Nobel Prize or anything. Just really touched and humbled by it.
> _~~~~~~_
> _I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._
> 
> _Can you notify me the next time you are doing soap batches so I can reorder both the comfrey/tea tree and the Grandma's lye?  I still have plenty, but I'd love to stock up when you make the next batch._
> 
> _I'm 54 years old, but I started using the handmade lye soap when I developed adult acne in my 40s.  I have always had sensitive skin, and using commercial products just stressed my skin out more.  Switching to handmade soap made a huge difference, but it is hard to find a consistent seller.  I wanted you to know that the next time you feel like making soap, you have one happy buyer who'd like to buy more!_


That's one of the best forms of compliments a soaper can get! Good on you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Looks great! I've been cutting my own hair in layers for the last decade or so... But mine's easy since I'm curly. Even if it's not cut straight it won't be noticeable hehe
> 
> So.... After the **** week I've been having, I got sent this.
> View attachment 41702
> 
> One of my cousins took my baby out and he had a good day. I miss him terribly but it's a good thing knowing he has people who love him around.


He looks like his mom and apparently also has the same outlook on life in general


----------



## Lin19687

Happy............. It's FRIDAY------------ so I just hope work goes by fast.
Saturday I have a Festival so I can't wait


----------



## Dawni

So..... My dad, grandma's son, has come here to help me out. So now that the big boss is here, I'm hoping things settle down with her and she comes peacefully back home with me to the Philippines.

He's even made his tickets in such a way that he'll be in the airport with us, at least until the boarding area, and then only he'll move towards his flight back to Abu Dhabi.

I'm so happy and relieved! And I mean that literally lol he's gonna be the one with her tonight and I'll be having my first peaceful sleep in a week in the other room.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> And I mean that literally lol he's gonna be the one with her tonight and I'll be having my first peaceful sleep in a week in the other room.



happy for you!!! when you flying home?


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> happy for you!!! when you flying home?


October 2nd, coming Wednesday


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> So..... My dad, grandma's son, has come here to help me out. So now that the big boss is here, I'm hoping things settle down with her and she comes peacefully back home with me to the Philippines.
> 
> He's even made his tickets in such a way that he'll be in the airport with us, at least until the boarding area, and then only he'll move towards his flight back to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I'm so happy and relieved! And I mean that literally lol he's gonna be the one with her tonight and I'll be having my first peaceful sleep in a week in the other room.


Great news!  Get some well deserved rest.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> So.... After the **** week I've been having, I got sent this.
> One of my cousins took my baby out and he had a good day. I miss him terribly but it's a good thing knowing he has people who love him around.


Awww. So cute! Just warms my heart... and yours too, I'm sure.


Dawni said:


> So..... My dad, grandma's son, has come here to help me out. ... I'm so happy and relieved! And I mean that literally lol he's gonna be the one with her tonight and I'll be having my first peaceful sleep in a week in the other room.


I'm happy and relieved for you too! Sweet dreams!



MGM said:


> Soapbel, though maybe?






  Hahaha


----------



## msunnerstood

My Happy is I finally got sprung from the hospital. Ill pst my gripe in the gripe thread lol


----------



## Lin19687

Happy yesterday was a Great weather day for the Fair.

Also happy I just remembered to put FO that is on sale and will end very very soon !


----------



## amd

My happy is a bit bitter sweet: Finally after 2 years and 4 months, my bachelorette house has sold. We did a final cleanout of the place yesterday, cleaning service went through it this morning, and I sign the paperwork tomorrow morning. So very happy to have this financial obligation gone, but at the same time I am a bit sad that I will probably never get to walk through that house again. It was the first house I bought, and the longest I had lived anywhere in my adult life. So many happy memories of watching my kids grow up in that house, sledding off the deck in the winter, pool parties and 4th of July in the summer, and just having a quiet place to call home. Now if I could just convince my husband to let me paint the dining room orange and blue at our house, maybe I'd feel a bit less sad about the house sale....  (For reference, this was my dining room at my bachelorette house)


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni wishing you the best for your travel on Wednesday. Whatever happens, at least you will be home again.


----------



## Dawni

I like that wall @amd!

Thank you @dibbles! Yes I'll be with my babies in my crazy, happy home


----------



## msunnerstood

Never thought id say this but God bless my case manager at my insurance company who spent an hour on the phone with conference calling people untill my medication snafu was resolved.  Ive normally thought of them as intrusive but tonight, i found nothing but empathy, understanding and a willingness to help.


----------



## Lin19687

HUMP DAY !


----------



## jcandleattic

Today was a coworkers bday so we had donuts in the morning (well, some of us did, others like me who are trying to be good looked on with envy) and we also had a long lunch with the wider US team we have here in the office.


----------



## Amy78130

Sharee said:


> Im happy and grateful that I found the home of my dreams in a beautiful neighbour hood of kind people. And that Im not like my ungrateful tenant that we brought over with us. No matter what you do for people, you cant make them be grateful.



I just wanted to congratulate you on finding your awesome new home!!! Also wanted to say that you really can't make someone that is unhappy happy.. All you can do is keep on with your happiness and be grateful for your blessings!!

I'm grateful that the last few days have been amazing!! Everything has been a struggle for the past few months, but with the help of a change in diet and daily exercise, things have finally turned around!!!


----------



## Dawni

So.... We're in Bangkok. First leg of the trip back home is over n done with without any major issues. Just a little more n I get to see my baby boys 

We have around 3.5hrs left here before we catch the flight that'll take us home and I'm hoping nothing major turns up.. Wish me luck!


----------



## penelopejane

Dawni said:


> So.... We're in Bangkok. First leg of the trip back home is over n done with without any major issues. Just a little more n I get to see my baby boys
> 
> We have around 3.5hrs left here before we catch the flight that'll take us home and I'm hoping nothing major turns up.. Wish me luck!


So...did you bring your grandmother?


----------



## shunt2011

Life will soon be back to somewhat normal. One week and freedom for good.


Dawni said:


> So.... We're in Bangkok. First leg of the trip back home is over n done with without any major issues. Just a little more n I get to see my baby boys
> 
> We have around 3.5hrs left here before we catch the flight that'll take us home and I'm hoping nothing major turns up.. Wish me luck!



Safe travels


----------



## Dawni

penelopejane said:


> So...did you bring your grandmother?


I did  


shunt2011 said:


> Safe travels


Thank you! 

HAPPY: I'm home!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

glad you are back home with your kiddos!!!!!


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni


----------



## sirtim100

My happy. 

The girl at the checkout desk at my local super called me "darling" ("cielo" en Spanish). Made me smile big time...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

jcandleattic said:


> Today was a coworkers bday so we had donuts in the morning (well, some of us did, others like me who are trying to be good looked on with envy) and we also had a long lunch with the wider US team we have here in the office.


The "wider US team" being the ones that ate the donuts?


----------



## jcandleattic

Zany_in_CO said:


> The "wider US team" being the ones that ate the donuts?


LOL Good one! and well, yes, but mostly meant the team members that are here in the US. We have team members globally, so ... I sometimes forget that wen I am in forums I don't have to talk like I do when I'm writing an email. When I was relaying the days events to my boss (who is Singapore) that's how I said it - the wider US team. LOL


----------



## Lin19687

Happy.
Found a 4.5# Miatake mushroom on the way home from a bust FM today !  You have to be a mushroom hunter to truly appreciate this


----------



## sirtim100

Went to Ferrol yesterday to see a friend. Ate too much, talked a lot, had a great time (great friend). He recommended coming back to Coruña by train, said the local line follows the coast and that it's really beautiful. So I did, and it was! 

I get more and more pleasure from simple stuff, like a one hour train trip, watching the coast go by...


----------



## Daisy

sirtim100 said:


> Went to Ferrol yesterday to see a friend. Ate too much, talked a lot, had a great time (great friend). He recommended coming back to Coruña by train, said the local line follows the coast and that it's really beautiful. So I did, and it was!
> 
> I get more and more pleasure from simple stuff, like a one hour train trip, watching the coast go by...



I'm so envious!! I googled the train route and wished I was there 
Do you live there?


----------



## sirtim100

Daisy said:


> I'm so envious!! I googled the train route and wished I was there
> Do you live there?



I live in La Coruña (the city). Been here for 14 years more or less. Lived in Spain since 1990. More Spanish than English now, even swear in Spanish when the batter thickens too quick...

And yes, the train route is lovely. One of those magic moments worth living for.


----------



## Daisy

sirtim100 said:


> I live in La Coruña (the city). Been here for 14 years more or less. Lived in Spain since 1990. More Spanish than English now, even swear in Spanish when the batter thickens too quick...
> 
> And yes, the train route is lovely. One of those magic moments worth living for.



Just updated my bucket list- _*visiting that coastal region*_ (not the swearing-)
Nice place to live!


----------



## cmzaha

What a Cutie Dawni.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

the sun shone most of the day and I got outside and did some winterizing ---I don't think it rained even a drop today!!


----------



## jcandleattic

This weekends happy is I did really well at my show this weekend, had more repeat customers than usual so that was nice, and I am going to a wedding in Wisconsin at the end of the month (which suppliers in Wisconsin besides BCN?)


----------



## TeresaGG

I'm back


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Welcome back, Teresa!


----------



## TeresaGG

I have another happy. I went shopping with my mom and she saw a sign in front of a house on the way there and insisted on stopping. So I bought my mom her birthday present. I put down the deposit on a Maltese Chihuahua mix puppy.  My mom's birthday is Oct. 13th and he will be available to pick up Nov. 6th.


----------



## Ashleigh

I am officially on vacation for the next couple weeks  Putting the 'out of office' message on my e-mail made  me so happy!


----------



## Lin19687

Not too cold and not too muggy this morning 
even though it is going to rain cats/dogs today and tomorrow... it is still a nice morning- even though it is still dark out


----------



## sirtim100

Sold my first bar of soap. Classic 4-oil recipe with peppermintl lavender and a shot of avocado oil. The "client" (a friend) loves the smell. 

Felt like I was walking on air. Two more orders on the way.


----------



## Zany_in_CO




----------



## Rsapienza

This puts a smile on my face  Thought I'd share.

https://m.facebook.com/320665578499...0819983951929&notif_t=story_reshare&ref=notif


----------



## Lindy Lou

My today's Happy was realizing that I am off on Monday!!! I did not even realize it was Columbus Day on Monday here in the U.S. until a co-worker told me, haha.. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

My daughter, her man, and their 4 kids are here for Thanksgiving! I get to have my 2 grands here for the entire weekend! I am one happy grandmother! It will be busy but it will be amazing!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I am one happy grandmother!



I am so happy to for you, enjoy them babes!!!


----------



## sirtim100

Some friends found out about my new love for making more soap than anyone really needs and talking incessantly about oil combinations, and made me a soap cutter, just like the ones you see on the Internet. Made of teak, with the cuts in the right place. Beautiful looking thing. Almost started sniffing when I saw it. With friends like that...

And to cap it all, they made a humungous mould with divisions in it, so now I can make more soap than the Spanish nation needs....

Made my day, so good to have friends

Happy soaping


----------



## Dawni

My teenager sang duets with me on the karaoke


----------



## bookreader451

It is cool and rainy and I am making stew.  Love an all afternoon simmer with a reward at the end.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made some soap today


----------



## sirtim100

England beat the All Blacks in the semis of the Rugby World Cup

Sorry, Kiwimoose...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> England beat the All Blacks in the semis of the Rugby World Cup


Boooooo We had the very good fortune to be in Hong Kong when the Rugby Sevens Tournament played for the 2 years we were there. Got into it big time. The teams would parade before the games began. The All Blacks were definitely one of the more entertaining clubs! The umps also paraded... stumbling along wearing dark classes and carrying red & white canes! 

Also of note, my niece in WA made the All American Women's Rugby Team her senior year in college. Her team made the national finals that year which was played at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs -- 45 minutes from our house. So we got to go watch! Then we entertained the whole group for dinner at our house. Fond memories.


----------



## sirtim100

Zany_in_CO said:


> Boooooo We had the very good fortune to be in Hong Kong when the Rugby Sevens Tournament played for the 2 years we were there. Got into it big time. The teams would parade before the games began. The All Blacks were definitely one of the more entertaining clubs! The umps also paraded... stumbling along wearing dark classes and carrying red & white canes!
> 
> Also of note, my niece in WA made the All American Women's Rugby Team her senior year in college. Her team made the national finals that year which was played at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs -- 45 minutes from our house. So we got to go watch! Then we entertained the whole group for dinner at our house. Fond memories.



Booooo? Booooooo?

What we witnessed today was living proof of the existence of powers beyond our ken! Miracles exist...

I used to play, both in Bighty and in Spain. Great fun, but now I'm paying the price, bits of me are starting to fall off, and that's thanks to too many melees, mauls, rucks and tackles, given and received.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> I used to play, both in Bighty and in Spain. Great fun, but now I'm paying the price, bits of me are starting to fall off, and that's thanks to too many melees, mauls, rucks and tackles, given and received.


Awww I hear ya! It was hard for me to watch Jenny, my niece, play so rough! She loved it. Her mother & I wished she had stayed with soccer! She's now a mother of two, teaches "at risk" kids and runs marathons. Still all in one piece, knock wood.


----------



## sirtim100

Finished all my projects!

Feel like a kid when the schools holidays start. Oooh, what shall I do first? Make soap? Chase the neighbour's cat? Eat roast chestnuts? So many things to do...


----------



## Millie

Yay!!


----------



## msunnerstood

I may be buying a house. Walked through one we really love on 16 acres. Now fingers crossed for the loan.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> I may be buying a house. Walked through one we really love on 16 acres. Now fingers crossed for the loan.


You got it...


----------



## Lin19687

IT'S FRIDAY !!!!


----------



## sirtim100

This morning I went to my favourite druggists to buy stuff I can't afford, and instead of Juan, my favourite druggist, there was a very attractive, talkative middle aged woman dressed in a white pharmacist's jacket. She explained that Juan was on holiday, and that she was covering for him. Needless to say, the poor woman didn't have a clue where the stearic acid was, or the lanolin, or the KOH, but she soldiered on and found everything. Then, when she brought the last bag of chemicals I'd ordered, she suddenly said "what a wonderful world". I agreed, for want of anything better to say or do, but then she explained. She's a pharmacist and knows about the effects of some of the products she was selling in the druggists, but had no idea about their uses in chemical processes like soapmaking, and so she was learning so much new stuff, and she was so happy about it. She then said, "you just keep on learning until life ends" with a big happy smile on her face.

I'm so dumb at times that I didn't realise how beautiful or profound that moment was until 12 hours later, while shaving, and it hit me between the eyes how very right she is, how happy she looked and how we should never stop learning until life ends. I smiled so broadly that I cut myself with the straight razor...

A very happy moment.


----------



## bookreader451

My friend got married Friday.  She has waited 16 years for this man to finally commit 100% and I am over the moon happy she is finally his wife, with spouse rights to inheritance.  He is a jerk.


----------



## Lin19687

I am happy to be going to the Hand Dr to talk about getting my Trigger Thumbs (yes both) Surgery ASAP.

Oh and it will be a bummer that I won't be able to go to work for 3 weeks  .... snicker snicker snicker.....  I need my thumbs for work.


----------



## dibbles

Lin19687 said:


> I am happy to be going to the Hand Dr to talk about getting my Trigger Thumbs (yes both) Surgery ASAP.
> 
> Oh and it will be a bummer that I won't be able to go to work for 3 weeks  .... snicker snicker snicker.....  I need my thumbs for work.


Good luck!


----------



## Lin19687

not that long after surgery, and next open isn't till January.

Happy today so far is that it is raining and not snowing


----------



## Zany_in_CO

[QUOTE="Lin19687, post: 802439, member: 26269"Oh and it will be a bummer that I won't be able to go to work for 3 weeks  .... snicker snicker snicker.....  I need my thumbs for work.[/QUOTE]
Haha.


----------



## Dawni

My dad is home for Christmas!


----------



## Misschief

We decided that since my daughter and the kids won't be here for Christmas and we'll be all alone, we're not going to celebrate or buy gifts for each other. However, we did decide that if we know there is something we, or each other, would really like or need, we can buy it and give it at any time. Well, I mentioned to my husband that I need a new pair of shoes as the ones I wear to work almost every day are beginning to fall apart. Earlier this week, I came home to these....




They were slightly on the small side so, after work today, we went back to exchange them for one size larger. They're now on sale so I got my new shoes and my husband received a $25 refund!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I was standing in the Customer Service line at the grocery store today. The lady being helped was sending money overseas and was taking forever. So, I turned around to chat with the gal behind me.

She was around 50. Her hair was jaw-dropping stunning... a beautiful shade of ginger with copper highlights... artistically styled in long waves that framed her face and landed below her chin. I first complimented her hair then we chatted. She said she was a Stylist and that it took her 45 minutes to do her hair because it was naturally curly. Hard to believe.

And then she said, “Your hair is beautiful.” I was taken aback. I blinked hard. I don’t spend much time doing my hair and I don’t think it’s beautiful at all due to some grey outcroppings around my face. I guess she was talking about the back which I never see. LOL 
Coming from a stylist, it really made my day.


----------



## Brokinkiy

Happy that I have an idea to make my already made soaps fit in the boxes


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> We decided that since my daughter and the kids won't be here for Christmas and we'll be all alone, we're not going to celebrate or buy gifts for each other. However, we did decide that if we know there is something we, or each other, would really like or need, we can buy it and give it at any time. Well, I mentioned to my husband that I need a new pair of shoes as the ones I wear to work almost every day are beginning to fall apart. Earlier this week, I came home to these....
> View attachment 43027
> 
> 
> They were slightly on the small side so, after work today, we went back to exchange them for one size larger. They're now on sale so I got my new shoes and my husband received a $25 refund!


Those are NICE!

@Zany_in_CO i have grey outcropping all over my head


----------



## Kiti Williams

Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas, and Happy Yule!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> Boooooo We had the very good fortune to be in Hong Kong when the Rugby Sevens Tournament played for the 2 years we were there. Got into it big time. The teams would parade before the games began. The All Blacks were definitely one of the more entertaining clubs! The umps also paraded... stumbling along wearing dark classes and carrying red & white canes!
> 
> Also of note, my niece in WA made the All American Women's Rugby Team her senior year in college. Her team made the national finals that year which was played at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs -- 45 minutes from our house. So we got to go watch! Then we entertained the whole group for dinner at our house. Fond memories.



When I was younger, much younger, I played city league Rugby on a team in Corvallis OR .  We would go to WA once a year to laybin a tournament I believe it was called the MUD Bowl. What fun!  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

My Happy I've in my soaping room more times in November and December than I was all year!


----------



## shunt2011

Got my sense of smell and taste back. So happy.  Blessed to have wonderful family and friends.


----------



## shunt2011

Brokinkiy said:


> Happy that I have an idea to make my already made soaps fit in the boxes


Since you’re new here be sire to go to the introduction forum and tell a bit about yourself.   Welcome!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> Got my sense of smell and taste back. So happy. Blessed to have wonderful family and friends.



that is such good news--soooooo happy for you


----------



## Quilter99755

Christmas has been wonderful.  Our grown daughter had a tumor in her inner ear that was misdiagnosed for up to six years.  She had brain surgery in May.  The right side of her face was frozen and of course now she is deaf on that side.  She has gone to balance, occupational  and face therapy along with all the rest of the doc visits through the rest of the year. Another surgery to implant the Bone Anchored Hearing Aid in September and on the 19th of December she was healed enough to get the hearing device.  So this morning we had Christmas Carols, along with the opening of presents with her and grandson, Chase.  We are so blessed to have her well and functioning. She has been an inspiration to all of us.  She always showed a brave face to the world and came up with her own brand of "tumor humor".  All's well that ends well. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## SYT

That is a great Christmas story about your daughter,  Quilter 99755!   I'm happy for all of you!


----------



## Adobehead

I am happy because last night I had a healing crisis (which was scary) and when it was over, my macular pucker in one eye was healed and I have clear vision again after several years of distortion.  I don't understand it, but that's what happened and I'll take it!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Adobehead said:


> I am happy because last night I had a healing crisis (which was scary) and when it was over, my macular pucker in one eye was healed and I have clear vision again after several years of distortion.  I don't understand it, but that's what happened and I'll take it!


Awesome!!!


Quilter99755 said:


> She always showed a brave face to the world and came up with her own brand of "tumor humor".  All's well that ends well. Happy New Year to all.


Great story. You have an exceptional daughter -- not only for how bravely she made it through this experience, but also for her ability to not lose her sense of humor. Many blessings to you all.


----------



## Quilter99755

Adobehead said:


> I am happy because last night I had a healing crisis (which was scary) and when it was over, my macular pucker in one eye was healed and I have clear vision again after several years of distortion.  I don't understand it, but that's what happened and I'll take it!


That is so great!  The body works in different ways. Glad it has changed for you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Quilter99755 said:


> Christmas has been wonderful.  Our grown daughter had a tumor in her inner ear that was misdiagnosed for up to six years.  She had brain surgery in May.  The right side of her face was frozen and of course now she is deaf on that side.  She has gone to balance, occupational  and face therapy along with all the rest of the doc visits through the rest of the year. Another surgery to implant the Bone Anchored Hearing Aid in September and on the 19th of December she was healed enough to get the hearing device.  So this morning we had Christmas Carols, along with the opening of presents with her and grandson, Chase.  We are so blessed to have her well and functioning. She has been an inspiration to all of us.  She always showed a brave face to the world and came up with her own brand of "tumor humor".  All's well that ends well. Happy New Year to all.


Thank you for sharing your family  Christmas miracle with us.  Best wishes to all and I hope your daughter’s year is filled with music!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Adobehead said:


> I am happy because last night I had a healing crisis (which was scary) and when it was over, my macular pucker in one eye was healed and I have clear vision again after several years of distortion.  I don't understand it, but that's what happened and I'll take it!


Wow!  That’s fantastic and hopefully your vision will stay clear.  Wishing you the best for the New year!


----------



## Hawksquill

My husband and I booked a vacation today (for February - we've been watching flights for months and a good deal finally popped up!) I'm so excited, we haven't had a "proper" vacation for over a year and it's been a rough year in some ways.  We've very lucky and I'm so grateful we'll get to spend quality time together and see a new place together!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have  been making soap the last couple of days


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have  been making soap the last couple of days


That deserves 4 dancing hippos! Luv those ladies!


----------



## msunnerstood

My Baby Girl Got Married today!


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> My Baby Girl Got Married today!


Congrats!!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My Baby Girl Got Married today!


Congratulations!!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I jokingly suggested to my husband that I should take a 'business trip' to Marseille, France to tour the soap making factory there. On New Year's day we booked a flight for me to Marseille!! It will be a long weekend just before my birthday, with no kids and no hubby, to go geek out on soap!!


----------



## dibbles

MarnieSoapien said:


> I jokingly suggested to my husband that I should take a 'business trip' to Marseille, France to tour the soap making factory there. On New Year's day we booked a flight for me to Marseille!! It will be a long weekend just before my birthday, with no kids and no hubby, to go geek out on soap!!


How wonderful! Sounds like a perfect way to have a little Me Time. Be sure to tell us all about it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MarnieSoapien said:


> On New Year's day we booked a flight for me to Marseille!!


What fun! Guess what... I was just looking at a recipe for Marseille soap in _Soap Naturally_ by Patrizia Garzena and Marina Tadiello.

Posted here:
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/marseille-soap.77668/*


----------



## Misschief

I got to wondering after Christmas just how old my tablet is. I know that it's slowing down; since I use it at the market with the Square app, I need it to be at its optimum and it no longer is, noticeably so. I also checked online to see what the average life of a tablet is; turns out, it's 2-3 years. After going back into my blog (long neglected), my tablet is exactly five years old today. 

I decided it was time to look into replacing it; it still works great as my library book reader and other things but it just isn't fast enough for Square and market use. I ended up buying this one... on sale, of course. I love after Christmas sales! I also bought a cover and a stylus for it. This one is the rose gold (not pink! never pink!) model and both the cover and stylus are rose gold, as well, colours that are far more "girly" than I ever go for.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok have to share my favorite wedding pic, cuz it makes me happy!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Ok have to share my favorite wedding pic, cuz it makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 43257


I wish there was a "love" button. That pic makes ME happy, too. Lovely!


----------



## Hawksquill

msunnerstood said:


> Ok have to share my favorite wedding pic, cuz it makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 43257



What a lovely photo, congrats!


----------



## dibbles

Beautiful picture @msunnerstood


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Beautiful, happy couple!  Congratulations mom! @msunnerstood


----------



## Lin19687

Happy it is Monday !


----------



## StormyK

My 2-year old.... who slept in until *8* yesterday!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

StormyK said:


> My 2-year old.... who slept in until *8* yesterday!


Woo hoo! I hope he keeps it up for your sake. Obviously a Master Builder in training... such concentration! My, my. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AliOop

I was so happy to see pretty snow falling today... and just as happy that it melted away. No shoveling required!


----------



## earlene

My happy today:

I had my favorite pizza from the pizza place here in my hometown.  I've been missing this pizza for 8 months now (I was out of state for 8 months) and even more so for the past month or so every time I had either grocery store or run-of-the-mill big pizza chain pizzas.  Nothing compares to our hometown pizzaria.

A point of interest:  Hubby worked for Sam (the owner at the time, he has since passed on, but the family still runs the business and makes the pizza just like Sam made it) when he was 14, as has just about every other former hometown kid over the years.

This pizza is so good, I can only say two places in the US have surpassed it.  Amici's Spicy White (Amici is no longer there) in San Mateo, California and a pizza place in Montpilier, Vermont are the only other places that surpass La Roma pizza.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene we had a place like that in Waltham, Mama Josie. Loved it, went out of biz eons ago but every time I drive by where it was I just Smile.

Happy today, SUNSHINE... and so does kitty


----------



## earlene

I am happy that my DIL & Granddaughter send me photos & updates daily.  Granddaughter has picked up her cap & gown, not entirely sure how graduation will be handled next month, but she has her cap & gown at last (it was originally supposed to be delivered in March).  There is apparently an email discussion considering a drive through graduation ceremony.  If that's what happens, I really want to be there, and plan to return for that.  After all I will be returning for Kitty Baby anyway.

Between the two of them, Granddaughter and Kitty Baby, there seems to be a sharing of the sweater I left behind for Kitty Baby to lay on and to remember me by.  Both use it, separately and together sometimes.  It is so sweet.

*Lin19687*, I love driving by places with fond memories and just feeling the rush of happy nostalgia and smile like you mention.  When I travel to places I've lived or visited in my youth, I make it a point to find some of those places and stop by for a bit.


----------



## Misschief

My happy this week is the fact that I have a market date on Sunday. A local winery is pairing with our market and providing a space for one vendor each Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. As of tomorrow, wineries are again allowed to do tastings so more people will be out and about. The only thing that worries me is the forecast for a rainy Sunday. We will be under cover, so that's not the issue; it's more of rainy weather encourages people to stay home.  I'm looking forward to it, though. This will be my view for the afternoon.


----------



## earlene

How wonderful,* Misschief*! I look forward to hearing how it goes for you. Stay safe!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> My happy this week is the fact that I have a market date on Sunday. A local winery is pairing with our market and providing a space for one vendor each Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


Best of luck Misschief! I hope you sell out!


----------



## dibbles

Beautiful @Misschief. Good luck with the market. Even with a little rain, people might still very much want to venture out after being at home for a long time. A venue like that seems like a pretty safe option. And well, there is wine tasting so...


----------



## earlene

Today my brother learned that his Covid test was negative.  Happy dance.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Not soaping related, but I scored a kitchen trash bag full of raw wool!  I process my own wool for spinning and this was free!  It is a medium wool length and is so soft!


----------



## Kiti Williams

Fleece is all washed, sun dried and in a bin for picking and carding!


----------



## SPowers

I live in a small condo so my happy was getting my balcony garden done!


----------



## Kiti Williams

I am re-working my kitchen, new shelving and all that.


----------



## AliOop

I am moving all my soaping materials into one cabinet, away from the heat and dampness of my laundry area (which happens to be in my kitchen). For some reason, organizing stuff and making it easier to access, use, and put away makes me very happy. Probably there are meds for that.


----------



## purely soaps

Kiti Williams said:


> Fleece is all washed, sun dried and in a bin for picking and carding!


I can feel your happy! I just love working with sheep wool. I have washed and carded but never spun. Right now I m trying my hand at wool dryer balls.


----------



## Kiti Williams

purely soaps said:


> I can feel your happy! I just love working with sheep wool. I have washed and carded but never spun. Right now I m trying my hand at wool dryer balls.




I love mine!  Gets everything all nice and soft!  Helps to clean the cat hair off the clothes, too!


----------



## AliOop

I'm so happy that my DH is finishing the coop extension for our two "ornamental" chickens, as he likes to call them. They are 4mo banty Cochins - super soft and pretty, but rather, um... no other way to say it... dumb. They can't figure out the auto-waterer; the other chickens took about .5 seconds to get the hang of it. They also wait inside the coop until I personally invite them out into the run, whereas the others bust out of the door at the crack of dawn. Fortunately the cochins are so sweet and adorable that I'm willing to look past all that and just enjoy them for who they are.

Because they are so gentle, we can't put them in the main coop with our bossy mean girls (adult Barred Rocks). So they've been in a little coop with a baby-gated run. Today the real run will be completed, so they will have 3x the space, and I won't have to check on them to make sure they haven't gotten out. Even with their wings clipped, and their fluffy bodies and feet, they can still fly! Fortunately, they seem to have resigned themselves to the fact that if they get out, they will be put back. So they've stopped flying out for the time being. Still, having the secured run will remove that nagging concern so I can go back to just enjoying them.

This pic is a few weeks old - they are substantially bigger and looking more like old-fashioned ladies with big hoop skirts around their bottom halves.


----------



## Catscankim

I am happy today because

i dont have to be in work until monday

...i can stay up as late as i want and can sleep as long as i want tomorrow (technically today, i work nights)


----------



## Catscankim

Jeanea said:


> I'm happy I finally got a soap cutter to replace my cheese slicer.


Waiting for my soap cutter. Im jelly


----------



## jcandleattic

After a terrible end of May/beginning of June, things are looking up. We are in the midst of a ton of home repairs/upgrades/improvements and my happy is that so far (knock on wood) everything is going according to plan. For the most part. Which makes me happy!


----------



## AliOop

The fluffy ladies are happy in their new home (the smaller coop).. Both coops will be painted the blue-gray color of the new run (to match our house and shed).


----------



## tammy sue starks

I am happy to have found a raw goat milk supplier locally. I'm happy that I really like the taste of goat milk. I'm happy with my 18 lb batch of huckleberry goat milk soap (and happy its done)


----------



## LilianNoir

AHHH. While I wasn't as productive this weekend as I had hoped to be(I never am and always over estimate my energy), I had SUCH a good soaping session yesterday. I made a batch in the evening, and in fact didn't think I was going to be able to at all, but I rallied, and took my time and learned from my previous sessions and had SUCH a good session. It probably helped that I soaped at room temp (it had been 80 in the house all day, something's not right with the A/C, so even my palm and coconut were liquid) and used a slow moving recipe. I SB'd until emulsion, and just. AH. IT WENT SO WELL.

Anyone who's commented on my previous posts has seen that my previous posts here were stressed or whiny and frustrated. lol. 
I'm so excited about soap again. I'm hoping to soap again tomorrow after work.


----------



## AliOop

Had a beautiful day on the mountain celebrating my father-in-law’s life. He was quite a character - larger than life, not always the best dad or husband, but at least he didn’t leave unfinished business with his kids before he passed. Thankful he’s not confused or in pain anymore.

ETA: Also glad we waited almost 2 months to do this. Had we celebrated earlier, the mountain would have been snowy or muddy or both. By waiting, we got to celebrate him on an amazing clear day with deep blue skies, green rolling hills, and carpets of wildflowers.


----------



## LilianNoir

I'm so glad you had a beautiful day for the occasion AliOop.


----------



## AliOop

LilianNoir said:


> I'm so glad you had a beautiful day for the occasion AliOop.


Thank you! And I’m so glad you had a good soaping day, too. It’s good to wash out some of the stress with the good moments in life.


----------



## TheDebby

I've ordered a couple of colours for CP soaps and they are so cool and I can't wait to use them!


----------



## earlene

My Happy:  Kitty Baby had a BM last night.  OMG, when did I ever expect to say that?

We are on the way back to Illinois, along with granddaughter who will stay for a month or so. Kitty Baby was bitten by a copperhead snake that she hunted and did some damage to outside my son & DIL's home a week before my granddaughter's graduation ceremony. I was already on my way back to Texas, but that made my trip somewhat more stressful than anticipated. Granddaughter insisted they take her to the pet hospital immediately, which at the time was something like 1 am. Luckily the injury was not as severe as it could have been had the snake been an adult rather than a 'baby' and also there was only one puncture as opposed to 2, so apparently less venom. In any case, by the time I arrived two days later, the swelling had gone down and the only observable residual symptoms was decreased energy and stamina.

But that's not why she wasn't having BMs more recently.  It appeared to be part of a reaction to her vaccinations (probably more pronounced as a result of a lowered immune response as a result of the recent snake bite) that put her into this state.  If I had been smarter, I would have postponed her appointment for her vaccinations, or at least I would have talked over the ramifications of this on top of the snake bite recovery with the vet.  I got rather sidetracked by the discussion of the microchip discovered and contacting the former owner, that my notes of all to discuss ended up being forgotten.  

Anyhow, she got beyond the first 24-48 hours post-vaccination & lethargy and loss of appetite, and seemed to be doing pretty well.  But apparently the added stress on her system from these events plus the stress of the roadtrip to Illinois on top of it, she became constipated.  She wasn't drinking much water, refused milk and was eating less each day. With less activity, bowel motility was less than usual until we confirmed she had not had a BM for 24 - 48 hours & was getting fairly agitated a couple of times per day for 2 days.  At least we knew she was still urinating in the litter box, but with the travel, we knew absolutely there were no BMs for at least 36 hours.

As it turns out, apparently pumpkin puree is a laxative in cats so we stopped and bought some, mixed some with her favorite wet food, which she ate eagerly.  

So yes, I am happy my kitty had a BM!

We will be back home later today and will be pampering her while she gets to know her new home.  

I am also happy that granddaughter will be staying with us for awhile and together we have some projects in the works, one of which is to catify the 3 season porch and make it Kitty Baby's haven.


----------



## JoeyJ

I'll bet she's happy too, earlene! 
I went to my favourite large shopping centre!! Seems like a very long 6 months ago that I visited a Westfield centre. 

The BIGGEST HAPPY!!
Warm Chai home brewed with T2 loose tea, Jarrah honey (and milk) was absolutely the best treat.


----------



## Jersey Girl

earlene said:


> My Happy:  Kitty Baby had a BM last night.  OMG, when did I ever expect to say that?
> 
> We are on the way back to Illinois, along with granddaughter who will stay for a month or so. Kitty Baby was bitten by a copperhead snake that she hunted and did some damage to outside my son & DIL's home a week before my granddaughter's graduation ceremony. I was already on my way back to Texas, but that made my trip somewhat more stressful than anticipated. Granddaughter insisted they take her to the pet hospital immediately, which at the time was something like 1 am. Luckily the injury was not as severe as it could have been had the snake been an adult rather than a 'baby' and also there was only one puncture as opposed to 2, so apparently less venom. In any case, by the time I arrived two days later, the swelling had gone down and the only observable residual symptoms was decreased energy and stamina.
> 
> But that's not why she wasn't having BMs more recently.  It appeared to be part of a reaction to her vaccinations (probably more pronounced as a result of a lowered immune response as a result of the recent snake bite) that put her into this state.  If I had been smarter, I would have postponed her appointment for her vaccinations, or at least I would have talked over the ramifications of this on top of the snake bite recovery with the vet.  I got rather sidetracked by the discussion of the microchip discovered and contacting the former owner, that my notes of all to discuss ended up being forgotten.
> 
> Anyhow, she got beyond the first 24-48 hours post-vaccination & lethargy and loss of appetite, and seemed to be doing pretty well.  But apparently the added stress on her system from these events plus the stress of the roadtrip to Illinois on top of it, she became constipated.  She wasn't drinking much water, refused milk and was eating less each day. With less activity, bowel motility was less than usual until we confirmed she had not had a BM for 24 - 48 hours & was getting fairly agitated a couple of times per day for 2 days.  At least we knew she was still urinating in the litter box, but with the travel, we knew absolutely there were no BMs for at least 36 hours.
> 
> As it turns out, apparently pumpkin puree is a laxative in cats so we stopped and bought some, mixed some with her favorite wet food, which she ate eagerly.
> 
> So yes, I am happy my kitty had a BM!
> 
> We will be back home later today and will be pampering her while she gets to know her new home.
> 
> I am also happy that granddaughter will be staying with us for awhile and together we have some projects in the works, one of which is to catify the 3 season porch and make it Kitty Baby's haven.


Awwww....poor Kitty...glad she’s on the mend.


----------



## IrishLass

After 3 weeks of daily learning/practice, I'm finally able to play all the way through Nuvole Bianche without having to constantly look at the sheet music! Yay! Now to focus on dynamics and speed. Marnie Laird of Brooklyn Duo (below) is my inspiration. I love the way she plays it:


----------



## Misschief

First a bit of background... I work as a sales rep/CSR at a local print shop and I've been there for about 13 years. In that time, I've gained some very loyal customers, people who would prefer to deal only with me. I love them! Towards the end of March, I was laid off because business dropped by about 80% almost overnight due to Covid019; my co-worker knows the sign side of the business better than I do so it was logical that I was the one laid off. Early in June, my boss called to ask me to come back to work. Since I've been back, I've had numerous customers let me know how happy they were that I was back. Some of the reactions have been almost priceless. Today though, one of them won the prize.

We have a local car dealership that orders a few items that are somewhat specialized and I know exactly what they're looking for. They emailed my co-worker today, ordering one of those items; he forwarded the email to me because I know what to order and he wasn't sure. I emailed the customer to let her know that I'd ordered her envelopes (not just regular envelopes) and that I was back at work. About an hour later, I saw that dealership name come up on my call display and answered it. It was the receptionist who had ordered the envelopes. She said, "I only called to hear your voice! I'm so glad you're back! Welcome back!". That was it. I was so touched. It's one thing to hear, "You're back!". It's another to have someone call to hear your voice to make sure you're really back. 

I love my customers!


----------



## Arimara

I found my gel packs. I heated one up and put it on the back of my head/neck. Migraines aside, I've been feeling a lot of pressure there and the heat is helping for now.


----------



## dibbles

We have a group of very close friends and for years have had a once a month game night together. Covid has put a stop to that and we haven’t been together since January or February. Tonight we hosted an outdoor, socially distanced game night. Lawn games and a bon fire. Thankfully the weather cooperated and it was a beautiful evening. I can’t tell you how wonderful it was being in the company of people I love. I mean, I love my hubby, but I’ve heard what all of what he has to say (more than once) over the last 5 months. Also, everyone went home with a bag of soap!


----------



## SPowers

I  got an order in today which made me scramble new space for all my fragrance oils!  I'm officially 'out of the closet' and have now taken over a shelf in the shelving units that are part of the murphy bed in the spare room!  It's starting to eat me up.     I am supposed to be a hobbyist so this is a LOT for me.


----------



## AliOop

Had a fantastic weekend camping with the grandsons at our church's Family Camp. We are very fortunate to live in a place with low virus numbers and less restrictions on activities, etc.  So the kids were all able to ride their bikes and run around the campground, while the adults social-distanced and got caught up on life. It was almost like life was normal again. Of course, I now have huge piles of camping laundry, but all the dirt in each piece of bedding or clothing reminds me of what a great time we all had. The events of the last few months really have made me more thankful for things like this, which I probably took for granted before.


----------



## Catscankim

I play pool, and its more than a hobby. I have been playing leagues and tournaments since 1995 non-stop. I havent played or been to a poolroom since covid started. Actually havent been out to do anything aside from work i guess since...march?

My friends own the poolroom that i go to. They called me to get back on the league. They assured me of their social distancing policies etc. I was skeptical. But did a “poll” at work (Hospital)...one nurse was like NO!!!!

I stopped by the poolroom anyway and peeked in at first.... I am more afraid for them being around me, than the other way around.

I made it clear...no hugging, no high fives, etc. I actually made it a point to scare the crap out of them by telling covid stories from work Lol.

I have my own sticks, so no worries about touching the same cues. And they sanitize the pool balls after every match. Lots of hand sanitizer everywhere.

Glad i went. I almost cried seeing my friends again even if talking a table apart.. 

I won my game .

Then a bunch of 20-somethings started piling in and im like....gotta go lol.

It was great though. I was satisfied with the social distancing (until the kids showed up). I showed the “NO” nurse a picture of the poolroom, and she said “yes! thats the way to do it!”

Did i mention that i kicked butt?


----------



## bookreader451

We are having  family picnic this weekend. I have one son I haven’t seen since February.    We tried getting all five kids here at the same time but, that is like herding cats.


----------



## GemstonePony

I'm happy to have a secure job that I enjoy and that pays well enough. Also, happy for tea, coffee, cheese, and chocolate.


----------



## AliOop

@GemstonePony I am a bit jelly about the cheese part. Allergies deprive me of cheese and kitties... two things I love immensely. And I can't rarely do regular coffee due to the caffeine. But I'm very thankful I can still do chocolate and decaf, and likewise for my secure job with good pay and fantastic benefits. Thanks for the reminder of how precious that is these days!

@Catscankim go girl! Love that you went AND you won.


----------



## Megan

I'm happy it looks like we're one step closer to building our two story attached garage (read that as above garage soaping studio~...that my husband thinks he'll get to share as his office  ).

Our neighbor was giving us a hard time about it (and for sure will continue to), but the HOA will back us in all city hearings so that is really nice of them.


----------



## AlexCaro

I think such things better to keep inside but sometimes you just need to say it outloud.
So today I'm happy we're moving to a new house with a big kitchen. In our old appartment we had a very small kitchen with no place at all. Since there was no space for gadgets, I had to keep everything on the countertop and one day I accidentally dropped down some plates, meat grinder, and some other stuff . Unfortunately, my favorite plate broke. Now I have a lot of free space for as much stuff as I want   
My next 'happy' is also connected with a kitchen. I'm happy that this owfull story with my order is over and I finally received the package I've been waiting for a couple of months. My mom bought an induction cooktop and since she enjoys cooking so much, I've decided to get her good new woks or a pan set. The problem was that I didn't know that you need a special surface for an induction. I found a guide for woks, already ordered Tefal Jumbo Wok but then my sister told me that it won't work with an induction. So I had to cancel my order. And for some reason Amazon didn't want to cancel it, so I called them, cancelled it and ordered a new wok. Now it's finally here and my mother is happy with her new gift.
I'm also happy for this day, great weather, and everything. Hope you guys are also happy! 

By the way, here's my cat and his name is Happy


----------



## TheDebby

After a difficult year (maybe more) and losing a new job in April due to covid19 problems.
I will finally have a new job! I still need to sign the contract but they made me a salary offer with was pretty decent.
I'm so happy I could cry! I really have a good feeling about this company.


----------



## Misschief

This isn't a major happy but it's still a happy. When my daughter moved to Vancouver Island in February 2019, I became the owner of two baby plants. One was a spider plant in a glass of water; the other was a tiny African Violet baby in a 2" pot. She had started both from clippings. The spider plant is now hanging in my kitchen window and has 3 babies. I planted the violet in a self-watering pot and it's spending some quality time in my kitchen window, too. This week, I noticed this.....





It has buds! It's going to bloom! Honestly, you have no idea how much this excites me. My mom has always had incredible success with African Violets; she's been growing them for years and they've always been prolific bloomers. Me, not so much. This is the first time I've ever had one of my African Violets bloom! Now, I can't wait to see what colour the flowers will be!


----------



## BattleGnome

My husband is starting to notice subtleties in cure times!

He’s been slowly learning how to talk about soap in a more technical ways to help me critique my recipes but today he noticed that a bar needs a longer cure time (batch I made a month ago but usually wait 12 weeks to use). It usually feels like he only just tolerates my hobby and learns “soaping language” to shut me up faster.


----------



## Misschief

BattleGnome said:


> My husband is starting to notice subtleties in cure times!
> 
> He’s been slowly learning how to talk about soap in a more technical ways to help me critique my recipes but today he noticed that a bar needs a longer cure time (batch I made a month ago but usually wait 12 weeks to use). It usually feels like he only just tolerates my hobby and learns “soaping language” to shut me up faster.


I guess it DOES soak in eventually, right?


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I guess it DOES soak in eventually, right?


Pun intended? If so, well played!


----------



## Megan

I'm having another girl! I thought I was going to be disappointed at the news (I have two girls already and had been hoping for a boy), but when I heard it, I felt completely the opposite! (Although, my husband and I agree that we aren't looking forward to the teenage years!  )


----------



## GemstonePony

Megan said:


> I'm having another girl! I thought I was going to be disappointed at the news (I have two girls already and had been hoping for a boy), but when I heard it, I felt completely the opposite! (Although, my husband and I agree that we aren't looking forward to the teenage years!  )


Congratulations!


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> I'm having another girl! I thought I was going to be disappointed at the news (I have two girls already and had been hoping for a boy), but when I heard it, I felt completely the opposite! (Although, my husband and I agree that we aren't looking forward to the teenage years!  )


My parents had 5 girls..... and 2 boys.


----------



## Marsi

after a week of cold rain
it has been a sunny warm winters day
everything is green


----------



## msunnerstood

I made a bet with my adult son on the way to visit my mom in the hosp. after a fall on which side of the road the hosp was on. I lost. On the way home, we stopped at a store to grab some drinks for the drive. He wouldn't let me go in with him (Cuz Covid). I looked in the rearview mirror and saw him coming out of the store. He stopped, pulled that $5 bill out of his pocket and walked over, and gave it to a guy who was going thru the trash can looking for cans.  He told the guy to have a good day and walked back to the car. My son didn't think anyone saw, he didn't wait around to be thanked, he just thought the man needed it more than he did. I was so proud of him at that moment.


----------



## Lin19687

Autumn is finally coming


----------



## msunnerstood

My Mom fell last Thursday and broker her wrist and hip. the good news her wrist surgery today went well. I was worried about anesthesia at her age. just got home from the hospital and feeling relieved.


----------



## DKing

msunnerstood said:


> My Mom fell last Thursday and broker her wrist and hip. the good news her wrist surgery today went well. I was worried about anesthesia at her age. just got home from the hospital and feeling relieved.


Hopefully she has a swift recovery!  I'm glad for you that the surgery went well.


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> This isn't a major happy but it's still a happy. When my daughter moved to Vancouver Island in February 2019, I became the owner of two baby plants. One was a spider plant in a glass of water; the other was a tiny African Violet baby in a 2" pot. She had started both from clippings. The spider plant is now hanging in my kitchen window and has 3 babies. I planted the violet in a self-watering pot and it's spending some quality time in my kitchen window, too. This week, I noticed this.....
> 
> View attachment 48766
> 
> 
> It has buds! It's going to bloom! Honestly, you have no idea how much this excites me. My mom has always had incredible success with African Violets; she's been growing them for years and they've always been prolific bloomers. Me, not so much. This is the first time I've ever had one of my African Violets bloom! Now, I can't wait to see what colour the flowers will be!


Pics of the bloom will be necessary for this happy moment.



Megan said:


> I'm having another girl! I thought I was going to be disappointed at the news (I have two girls already and had been hoping for a boy), but when I heard it, I felt completely the opposite! (Although, my husband and I agree that we aren't looking forward to the teenage years!  )


Congrats.



mWttrs2 said:


> I am very happy because this morning I made myself a very tasty tea


Tea is always good.



msunnerstood said:


> My Mom fell last Thursday and broker her wrist and hip. the good news her wrist surgery today went well. I was worried about anesthesia at her age. just got home from the hospital and feeling relieved.


Wishing your mom a safe recovery.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Today my husband and I were working together around the ranch and at one point he stopped the tractor and called me over when I got there he said "Will you marry me"!!
First I told him I couldn't because I was already married
But later I told him I marry him over and over!!!
Love that guy!


----------



## Catscankim

The little things in life...

i had ordered another bucket of coconut oil, but had no need to open the box because I still had enough of my other bucket.

Well i needed to break out the new one tonight. When i opened the box there was also a bottle of almond oil in there that I forgot that i ordered lol. PLUS it had shipping baggies to line my squeeze bottles with lol.



Misschief said:


> This isn't a major happy but it's still a happy. When my daughter moved to Vancouver Island in February 2019, I became the owner of two baby plants. One was a spider plant in a glass of water; the other was a tiny African Violet baby in a 2" pot. She had started both from clippings. The spider plant is now hanging in my kitchen window and has 3 babies. I planted the violet in a self-watering pot and it's spending some quality time in my kitchen window, too. This week, I noticed this.....
> 
> View attachment 48766
> 
> 
> It has buds! It's going to bloom! Honestly, you have no idea how much this excites me. My mom has always had incredible success with African Violets; she's been growing them for years and they've always been prolific bloomers. Me, not so much. This is the first time I've ever had one of my African Violets bloom! Now, I can't wait to see what colour the flowers will be!


Im excited for you!!! I have pretty good green thumb, but African Violets always stumped me on getting them to rebloom.

Two years ago I finally got one to bloom, and the stupid cat ate all the flowers lol. Bugger. I gave up after that


----------



## LilianNoir

mWttrs2 said:


> I am very happy because this morning I made myself a very tasty tea


Sometimes it's the little things.

I'm happy and tentatively excited that after years of battling hormone imbalances (that impacted/effected my other chronic illnesses, including fatigue)and despite the stress ball that 2020 has been, I finally seem to be coming around to having normal energy levels and a normal sleep cycle. 

I've been able to do more and more every day and today I managed to vacuum&dust the house, attend my writing group(virtually) and got some work on the novel done, did fragrance development(always takes longer than I think), picked up some FO's from a friend(contactless), and made a batch of soap that seemed to go really well!

That's a really big deal for me! If this keeps up I might get to make more soap!


----------



## BattleGnome

I’m finally working day shift again. It’s been a week and my husband commented that I’m already the person I used to be.... 8 years ago, before I started working overnights


----------



## earlene

It's sort of a bittersweet happy...  In catching up on some posts I missed earlier, I was playing the video of Freddie Mercury and Queen at Live Aide in this post, which brings back so many many memories! Bittersweet: We are the Champions is the tune I used to sing a song I made up for a fairy story I used to read to my granddaughter when she was young. It was a story about Jewel Fairies. "We are the Jewel Fairies, We are the Jewel Fairies....." Long gone are the days I make up songs to go with the books I read to her. But making up lyrics to go with whatever is happening at the time is a longtime habit of mine as my sons will attest. I do it still; I suspect I always will. I have a song for my kitty that I sing with/for/about her, that I am happy to say my granddaughter sings, too. I made one up for my granddaughter when she was a baby that the family picked up and sang, as well, and now we also sing it to our little kitty sometimes. I think it makes her (granddaughter) happy to sing these little songs, and heaven knows she certainly needs more happy in her life. 

Also I still rock to Queen's music when I travel in my car, thanks to the CD's and my multiple CD changer in the car.  I love that there is a rich supply of music available to enjoy now and in the future, from generations past as well as generations to come, including our current generations of musicians, of course.  They bring me so much pleasure.

Oh, and one other thing that makes me happy.  In spite of my failing hearing, I can still hear my kitty purr.  Sometimes I need to hold her to hear her, because the vibrations enhance the hearing, just like vibrations enhance music.  Standing by the window with her body snuggled up next to my head while she has her paws on the window and looking out, her purring vibrates into my head and not only do I feel the purring, I also hear it.  It makes me so happy when we can share these moments.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today instead of soaping I canned some bread and butter pickles!  The cucumbers are producing and I needed to use them.  That makes me happy!


----------



## jcandleattic

Made my first mold. It's not perfect, and I'm sure I'll redo it once I get more mold material, but I'm happy with the results, and I know what I did wrong, so I'll know how to do it better next time.


----------



## Megan

jcandleattic said:


> Made my first mold. It's not perfect, and I'm sure I'll redo it once I get more mold material, but I'm happy with the results, and I know what I did wrong, so I'll know how to do it better next time.
> View attachment 49405


Beautiful! I have those cookie cutters. You've reminded me it's just about time to use them


----------



## jcandleattic

Megan said:


> Beautiful! I have those cookie cutters. You've reminded me it's just about time to use them


I got them for bath bombs and bubble bars, but they are backwards!! LOL The design is on the outside and the cavity is smooth and blank, so this was the next option. I've wanted to do this for years, but just now got around to it. I made them for soap and resin, as I've given up bath bombs and bubble bars for the time being.


----------



## jcandleattic

My happy today is I made a resin piece out of the mold I made yesterday and love it.  (Yes, it needs work, but for a first attempt in my own handmade mold, I'm pretty happy)


----------



## Misschief

Here's an update to an earlier post about the African Violet my daughter left with me when she moved. It's blooming! The first flower opened yesterday, with more to come.


----------



## BattleGnome

I walked a virtual 5k today and signed up for a thanksgiving virtual 5k. I’m just excited.

the shirt I got for this 5k fits almost perfectly (long sleeves and I have short arms) but is a great color for me and pretty much perfect for fall weather by me. I can’t wait to see what shirt they decide on for the thanksgiving 5k, it’s the same company.

i’m also kinda giddy that my brother and sister sound interested in the thanksgiving 5k, so I’ll have an actual team this time around - even if we’re all in different states. I’m also thrilled because my siblings want to join, none of the friends I invited to this first 5k even responded to the idea.


----------



## dibbles

Our grandson was born late Friday night. Everyone is healthy and doing well. Hubby and I have been quarantining for two weeks so that we could see and hold him as soon as they were able to go home, and got to do that yesterday. Over the moon in love, and looking forward to having a grandbaby in town.

Having a baby during a pandemic is difficult on so many levels. We are the only ones who are able to quarantine so that we can see them in person before the baby is 30 days old. I am so happy that we are able to be there in person with my son and DIL, but it is sad for them that her parents, sister and family, and none of their friends will be able to be with them physically to share this special time.


----------



## Misschief

Congratulations @dibbles! I'm so glad for your son and DIL that they were able to have someone from the family nearby. I've been hearing stories and I can't imagine going through such an exciting event without the usual family support.


----------



## earlene

Congratulations, grandma dibbles.  Your DIL surely appreciates _beyond words_ that you both were able to do this. And your son, too, of course.


----------



## shunt2011

@dibbles Congratulations grandma!   So exciting you got to be with them!


----------



## earlene

Early voting day is here at last!


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> Here's an update to an earlier post about the African Violet my daughter left with me when she moved. It's blooming! The first flower opened yesterday, with more to come.
> View attachment 49506


That’s amazing. I have killed every African Violet I ever had!


----------



## linne1gi

dibbles said:


> Our grandson was born late Friday night. Everyone is healthy and doing well. Hubby and I have been quarantining for two weeks so that we could see and hold him as soon as they were able to go home, and got to do that yesterday. Over the moon in love, and looking forward to having a grandbaby in town.
> 
> Having a baby during a pandemic is difficult on so many levels. We are the only ones who are able to quarantine so that we can see them in person before the baby is 30 days old. I am so happy that we are able to be there in person with my son and DIL, but it is sad for them that her parents, sister and family, and none of their friends will be able to be with them physically to share this special time.


Congratulations! That’s amazing! My son and daughter-in-law are also expecting. This is such a difficult time. I don’t know when I could even see the baby in person. I live in Florida, they are in DC.


----------



## Misschief

linne1gi said:


> That’s amazing. I have killed every African Violet I ever had!


Me too.... well, sort of. They've never before bloomed for me and before they died, I gave them to my Mom who can't fail with African Violets. That's why I'm so thrilled.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> Me too.... well, sort of. They've never before bloomed for me and before they died, I gave them to my Mom who can't fail with African Violets. That's why I'm so thrilled.


You’re right to be.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

The smoke is gone, the sun is shining, the rains are at night!


----------



## dibbles

linne1gi said:


> Congratulations! That’s amazing! My son and daughter-in-law are also expecting. This is such a difficult time. I don’t know when I could even see the baby in person. I live in Florida, they are in DC.


I hope you do get to see the baby. Our first grandson lives in CA (I am in MN) and we’ve only seen him once in 7 months. It’s so hard. Is this your first?


----------



## earlene

I am happy Kitty Baby has seemed to perk up out her seeming Kitty Depression.  Since the weather has gotten colder here & we were spending less time out doors together, she was worrying me with her loss of interest in play & sleeping even more, as well as eating less.

But yesterday we spent much more time outdoors together & she rousted a rabbit out from underneath the play structure in our back yard.  She loves rabbits & has a history of bringing me baby rabbits as love gifts (when we lived in Texas where the rabbits were smaller; these rabbits are as big as she.)  So we chased (her on one of the leash, me on the other) the rabbit to the hole under the fence, that numerous rabbits over the years have bitten to size & shape as travel routes for themselves.  I wouldn't let her follow through, but her mood has been so much more her normal self since she saw that rabbit.  Her play has been more vigorous & it's just wonderful to see her more alert and attentive.


----------



## Guspuppy

My dog Gus (in my avatar) almost died last winter from anaplasmosis, a tick-borne bacterial illness. He's been incontinent at rest ever since. Suddenly in the last week he has become continent again! He's back on antibitoics for a UTI, so maybe he had some left over anaplasmosis bacteria in his system. Whatever the case is, I am happy for however long it lasts!


----------



## earlene

That's wonderful news, *Guspuppy*! I'm sure Gus, feels better, too.


----------



## dibbles

My daughter, SIL and 20 month old grandson have been here for a week and are staying through the end of the month. That they drove from San Francisco to Minneapolis with a toddler in order to be here is one big happy. We are all quarantining here so we can spend time with my son, DIL and their new baby starting next weekend. We will all be together for the first time since last Christmas. That's another big happy. And today, since we have a lot of time, my daughter told me she wants to make soap! Cherry on the top!


----------



## Catscankim

dibbles said:


> My daughter, SIL and 20 month old grandson have been here for a week and are staying through the end of the month. That they drove from San Francisco to Minneapolis with a toddler in order to be here is one big happy. We are all quarantining here so we can spend time with my son, DIL and their new baby starting next weekend. We will all be together for the first time since last Christmas. That's another big happy. And today, since we have a lot of time, my daughter told me she wants to make soap! Cherry on the top!


She has a good teacher!!!! Congrats on all of that!!


----------



## earlene

I am so happy for you and your family, *dibbles*! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Catscankim

My happy today is...soaping with butters and getting leftovers off the spoon for my hands lol.


----------



## Catscankim

I worked overnight last night. I know that doesnt sound like a happy lol.

But I scanned TWO patients during my entire 8 hours there. I was actually bored. I smoked way more than i normally do. Had 4 cups of coffee. Walked around and socialized. Was a nice change from the craziness that normally goes on.

I got there at 11pm. I scanned my first at 4am. Then one around 6.

We are an incredibly busy hospital. To put it in perspective, we did 133 patients yesterday across (3)-8 hour shifts. I usually do like 30 patients on an overnight shift.

Probably gonna get killed tonight lol


----------



## AliOop

My happy today is seeing all four of the big white chickens huddled on the back step together. Normally they bully and exclude one girl, driving her away from the roosts, the huddles, and the food. But it's pretty cold out, so they are letting her huddle with them for the moment. On the outside edge, of course, but still huddling for the moment.

But they are all eyeing a squirrel that's digging in their compost pile. That always ticks them off, like toddlers who spot someone else playing with the toy they'd forgotten about. So we shall see how long before the huddle breaks up, and one of them races over to chase the squirrel back up the tree. It's a pretty funny sight, especially when they gang up to circle the tree from opposite directions so the squirrel is forced to go up.


----------



## Daisy

AliOop said:


> My happy today is seeing all four of the big white chickens huddled on the back step together. Normally they bully and exclude one girl, driving her away from the roosts, the huddles, and the food. But it's pretty cold out, so they are letting her huddle with them for the moment. On the outside edge, of course, but still huddling for the moment.
> 
> But they are all eyeing a squirrel that's digging in their compost pile. That always ticks them off, like toddlers who spot someone else playing with the toy they'd forgotten about. So we shall see how long before the huddle breaks up, and one of them races over to chase the squirrel back up the tree. It's a pretty funny sight, especially when they gang up to circle the tree from opposite directions so the squirrel is forced to go up.



@AliOop 
Please post a video


----------



## AliOop

@Daisy I will do my best! Somewhere I have my drunk squirrel video, which still makes me laugh hysterically to watch the squirrel flipping and dancing like it's at a rave. 

But I'm easily amused so it might just be me.


----------



## Daisy

AliOop said:


> @Daisy I will do my best! Somewhere I have my drunk squirrel video, which still makes me laugh hysterically to watch the squirrel flipping and dancing like it's at a rave.
> 
> But I'm easily amused so it might just be me.



Thank you!! 
We need all the help we can get for these tough times. 
Salute and Cheers


----------



## earlene

I am happy that since my doctor changed my BP med to another one, the dry cough side effect has pretty much gone. Before that 2 of the meds I am on, both can cause a dry cough, so when I saw her in October, I asked if she could change at least one of them.  She did and my dry cough has almost completely gone away.  Not totally gone; I still get a dryness in my throat once in awhile, but much less coughing; before the dryness & cough was several times per day.  I had been sucking on cough drops at least 5 times per day, and often more frequently.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Im Happy I walked over 5 miles today. First time in a couple months. 



Dahila said:


> I am happy, I had finished changing my booth around  (3.5 h)



What kind of booth do you have?


----------



## earlene

I am happy we are closing 3 days sooner on the house for my son.  That means I can leave here, help him move & be back by Christmas.  I really didn't want to be traveling beyond Christmas day, but had resigned myself to the probability.

Hubby is going to take care of Kitty Baby while I am gone, so I can travel faster on the way out.  Traveling home again will be slower, 'cuz son's prosthetic leg bothers him when he drives long distances, plus his dog will need rest stops as well, so we will have enough time to do shorter hauls on the way back and still be home by Christmas.

Plus we will spend one night at my brother's house (I think I will suggest son get CoVid tested first, though, since he is in a hotspot, but then so am I.)

Another cool and fun deal: Hubby may be working the Inauguration next month.  We will know sometime in the next couple of weeks, I think.  We already had reservations for part of that week to be there, so this is just icing on the cake.

Well, I gotta get ready to go get my new hearing aides.  I forgot to print out the insurance forms, but the cost of HA's at Costco is super affordable compared to what I paid the last time: I am also happy about that.


----------



## Lin19687

The company I now work at has a total shut down for Xmas/New Year.
 I have the 24th till Jan 3rd off !
I won't get paid for it due to it being a Temp job but it's still nice


----------



## Sofiepie

Practiced my piping all day and it didnt turn out half as bad as I anticipated!


----------



## The Park Bench

I just got a corporate gift basket order for seven baskets at $200 per basket!   Whooooo whoooooo!


----------



## AliOop

My boss just announced that we will be closed from Dec 24 until January 4. We already get Dec 24-25-26, plus Jan 1-2 as paid days off, so this adds three paid days to that already generous holiday schedule!


----------



## The Park Bench

The Park Bench said:


> I just got a corporate gift basket order for seven baskets at $200 per basket!   Whooooo whoooooo!


And now I am really happy because they are ready to be picked up!


----------



## linne1gi

Congratulations!


----------



## KimW

The Park Bench said:


> And now I am really happy because they are ready to be picked up!☺


Beautiful!  Nicely done.  They are going to be thrilled, I'm sure!


----------



## AliOop

@The Park Bench those look fantastic, and worth every penny that you got for them!


----------



## The Park Bench

AliOop said:


> @The Park Bench those look fantastic, and worth every penny that you got for them!


Thank you 



KimW said:


> Beautiful!  Nicely done.  They are going to be thrilled, I'm sure!


Thank you


----------



## Lin19687

Happy Solstice!


----------



## The Park Bench

Lin19687 said:


> Happy Solstice!


My favorite day of the year!!! I can do this winter gig since I know that the days are going to be getting longer  I am a misplaced beach bum


----------



## Lin19687

Happy it looks like Winter out


----------



## dibbles

Look hoooo-hoooo stopped by the other day. S/he's here again now hunting. I've seen it get two mice - from under the snow. Bonus happy - I was getting ready to vacuum, but don't want the noise to scare it away so I guess that will just have to wait


----------



## Megan

The Park Bench said:


> And now I am really happy because they are ready to be picked up!☺


Those are spectacular!


----------



## AliOop

It is cold out, but the sun is shining. Sunshine makes everything better!

ETA: @dibbles that owl is magnificent. And you are so unselfish to postpone the vacuuming for it!


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> Look hoooo-hoooo stopped by the other day. S/he's here again now hunting. I've seen it get two mice - from under the snow. Bonus happy - I was getting ready to vacuum, but don't want the noise to scare it away so I guess that will just have to wait
> View attachment 52652


I love owls! We often hear them hunting around our neighbourhood at night in the summer. Great picture.


----------



## The Park Bench

Megan said:


> Those are spectacular!


Thank you


----------



## Lin19687

What goes around CAME around last night.
I am happy that that phrase is still true


----------



## The Park Bench

Our phones and internet are finally working again here in Kentucky, USA, following the Christmas Nashville explosion.  It's bad enough that we couldn't get together this year because of covid, but it was extra sad to not even be able to talk with family on Christmas.


----------



## linne1gi

The Park Bench said:


> Our phones and internet are finally working again here in Kentucky, USA, following the Christmas Nashville explosion.  It's bad enough that we couldn't get together this year because of covid, but it was extra sad to not even be able to talk with family on Christmas.


I’m so sad for you. I haven’t seen my son (or daughter-in-law) in person for over a year now. But thankfully we zoom quite frequently. And we did zoom over Christmas.


----------



## hlee

I opened a bad of lye that I had bought from the hardware store months ago and found a forgotten pak of Sweet Pea seeds in it.


----------



## Misschief

Non-food vendors received some fantastic news this weekend. We're allowed back at outdoor markets!! We're only allowed outdoors but that's fine by me. It's spring, finally, the weather is turning milder, and I have a tent. Not only that, our market has had over 200 vendors apply and not everyone will get every date they ask for. Our market manager emailed me to let me know that I am one of the vendors who will be guaranteed all the dates I applied for because they (the organizers) consider soap a necessity. I was rather humbled by that, and extremely grateful.

My first market is in two weeks and the best part is that my almost 17 y.o. granddaughter will be here (with her mom, brother, and stepdad). She started my market journey with me three years ago and everyone there adored her. She doesn't know it yet but she'll be my helper that day.... or her brother will. Or both. 

Now, it's time to get all the soap I've been making wrapped, labeled and organized. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Lolly58

I am happy that I’m home and the bf is cooking


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

( Post Your Happy )
I'm thankful for being able to make & sale soap & it Isn't regulated' like other skin care products here in the US .


----------



## KimW

I'm happy that no matter how a batch looks in the end I still have soap, which isn't always the case when making lotion.


----------



## Vicki C

Got to put together a quilt with contributions from friends and family for my grandchild due April 6. Grateful for all the love.


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> Got to put together a quilt with contributions from friends and family for my grandchild due April 6. Grateful for all the love.
> View attachment 55339


What a beauty!  Congrats on the new grandbaby.


----------



## hlee

I have 2 today : )
 1. I recieved  my 1st Covid vaccine today. 
 2. It is my kitty's 3rd birthday today.


----------



## amd

My hubby and I are registered to get the vaccine next week (1st dose)! One step closer to normal.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

It's Friday Yeah.


----------



## AliOop

As of 3 minutes ago, I'm officially off work on PPTO till April 5.   Most of the time will be spent on the move, but I'm hoping to make some soap, shampoo bars, and conditioner bars if I can get settled and unpacked before returning to work. Meanwhile, tonight is bunco withe friends. I am usually too tired to do much on Friday nights, but I'm looking forward to some socializing!


----------



## Babyshoes

A sad cat rescue story with a lovely outcome...

There was an appeal in our local Facebook group for help with medical bills for an 8 week old kitten with a broken leg.
(Don't know full story, but it sounds like the owners were a bit irresponsible, they allowed the tiny kitten to wander around all over the house, and apparently someone fell down the stairs onto her!)

I tagged our charity director in the post, and within a couple of hours the kitten had been signed over to us and was on her way to our vets, and there is an agreement that the kitten's mum will be neutered with our help soon. 
(I know our director, if she felt it was in the kitten's best interest to stay with the owner, she would have probably done a fundraiser to help pay for the surgery instead...)

Within an hour of that, we had a message in the group chat that the vet has decided to adopt her! That's just such a sweet ending, it totally made my day! Must have been love at first sight. 

Stories like that almost make up for the awful and sad stories we hear so frequently. Helping them have a happy ending is always our aim!


----------



## VikingChick

Yesterday I found out that through my Job That Pays Me, I won a pair of tickets to see our local pro basketball team! Thursday will be a lovely date night with my son. ❤

Someone at work said they’d be my date, but I told them that I already had a date, 6-foot-4 and much younger!!!


----------



## Catscankim




----------



## Vicki C

New granddaughter born today! My heart is overflowing.


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> New granddaughter born today! My heart is overflowing.


oooohhhhhhh - CONGRATULATIONS!!   Precious, precious, precious.  Name?  Weight?  Mamma doing OK?  Daddy doing OK?


----------



## Vicki C

KimW said:


> oooohhhhhhh - CONGRATULATIONS!!   Precious, precious, precious.  Name?  Weight?  Mamma doing OK?  Daddy doing OK?


Everybody is great, didn’t say the weight, not sure about name.


----------



## dibbles

@Vicki C Congratulations!!!


----------



## Catscankim

I have a happy!!!

I am getting a Jeep..fully loaded, doors come off *Jeep*. I am so excited. I have loved Jeeps my entire life. I am taking over payments for someone. It is a little (a lot) out of my price range, so I will have to give up something like...eating. LOL. just kidding, almost. It's almost $500/month, but I have crunched numbers...I spend almost $300/month just in the cafeteria at work. I CAN SPEND MONEY. So I just have to not do that anymore LOL. I just bought two pairs of sneakers when I only needed one. One pair is going back. Stuff like that.

I always buy older cars/trucks. I don't think I have ever owned anything so new. My current 2004 Chevy Colorado has so many problems, but it also has 252,000 miles on it, so I guess I can't complain LOL.

I will drive a car until it dies. My Chevy-girl is getting there. The last car I had before this was a 94 Geo that I bought for $300 (sold it for parts on Craigslist for $400 when the transmission went)

I told him that I wanted a few days back and forth to work to make my mind up (as if I really need that: my mind is made up). 

I was at work tonight and I told my work partner that it would be really nice to have a car that has power windows. He's like "or windows that stay up"...because my windows don't stay up LOL. Also my windshield washer doesn't work, the tailgate doesn't go down...back turn signals don't work because I can't change them because the tailgate doesn't go down, without removing the tailgate.

I HAVE A WIRE HANGER THAT GETS ME RECEPTION ON THE RADIO...one station. So ghetto, but it gets me to work.

Don't get me wrong. It's a really cute truck that doesn't look like it has all of these problems (and there is more). My truck can never be stolen, because I am the only one who knows how to drive it LOL LOL LOL.

Now I have to REALLY sell some soap. Not some $8 here and $16 there. But I am not counting on that for the Jeep, it would just help me to keep my cable while I am having fun with my new car LOL.

I was on the phone with a friend just now and at first he was talking me out of it. It is doable for me...and my colorado stalled out yesterday on the turnpike ("please SEMI don't hit me from behind"). OMG to have a car that doesn't stall or need work, or needs me to push windows up by hand. Plus I need new tires AGAIN. and brakes AGAIN...the lights, windows, stalling, radio...

I might actually keep her for a bit. I am kinda in love with her LOL..


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> I am kinda in love with her LOL..


COOL!  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## KimW

We're a good month out from planting, but it was the perfect day for some garden bed clearing, prep and assembling of one of our new steel beds.  The garden is my happiest of places.  There's no other work or craft that allows a clear head for a bit of ruminating on  random thoughts.  Whilst working happily away, I saw the most lovely toad, doing his job and eating a slug.  Oh what joy.   As I walked back and forth in my duties he paid me no mind as he did his own garden duty, so I made up this song in his honor.  
Sang to the tune of "Mr. Sandman", if you please.    

Mr. Toady, eatin' a slug
You might think it's gross
But he calls it good grub

He's in the garden
Watchin' and waitin'
For the next slug he'll be eatin'!

Mr. Toady, chew up that slug
You're my favorite
Eater of bugs

Clear them out 
So my garden is happy
Don't tarry too long
Make it snappy!

Mr. Toady, ee-at them slugs!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> My hubby and I are registered to get the vaccine next week (1st dose)! One step closer to normal.


Did you have any side effects from your covid-19 vaccination?.

Hubby & I are scheduled for our Covid-19 Vaccination tomorrow.   Fingers crossed we have minimal side effects.


----------



## dibbles

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hubby & I are scheduled for our Covid-19 Vaccination tomorrow.   Fingers crossed we have minimal side effects.


I've only talked to one person who had side effects, and that was my 86 YO mother in law. She didn't feel well the day after her second dose, but within 24 hours felt just fine. Hubby and I both had sore arms after each shot, and we both felt a little tired the day after our second dose, but just for the one day. I had the Moderna vaccine and he had the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> I've only talked to one person who had side effects, and that was my 86 YO mother in law. She didn't feel well the day after her second dose, but within 24 hours felt just fine. Hubby and I both had sore arms after each shot, and we both felt a little tired the day after our second dose, but just for the one day. I had the Moderna vaccine and he had the Pfizer vaccine.


Thx for your input' feeling a little less apprehensive.  We are gonna get the Moderna As well.


----------



## amd

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Did you have any side effects from your covid-19 vaccination?.
> 
> Hubby & I are scheduled for our Covid-19 Vaccination tomorrow.   Fingers crossed we have minimal side effects.


Sorry for the late reply! I am hoping all goes well for you. The day after my shot was the most miserable I have been in quite a long time. I woke up at about 10am feeling extremely exhausted. At about noon I started to get extreme chills, and by 3 I had chills, muscle aches and joint pain - feeling like my legs and arms were being pulled out of their joints. Around 6 I was still feeling very tired, but the chills were gone, and I was starting to get hot. Around 9:30 or so I had a huge hot flash - like I was scrambling to get my clothes off and get in a freezing cold shower. And just like that it was mostly done. I had minor aches on Saturday, but it was more like sore muscles and didn't interfere with life. I was drinking a lot of water throughout the day (the mug I use holds 2 pints and I drank 5 or 6 total for the day). My husband had his shot and had no symptoms. My son got his second shot on Friday and he was down and out on Saturday with the same symptoms I had plus vomiting and diarrhea, and then very suddenly everything stopped and he was fine. 

I really don't share this to scare anyone from getting the shot. More to the point that it affects everyone differently. Plan for worst case - which we did by making sure we had plenty of clean cold water ready to drink, ibuprofen, and other medicine to help with any symptoms. We also made plans (or more accurately didn't make plans) for the day after. My husband woke up feeling great, so he went into work. I would gladly go through this again if I had to. I can't wait to see my mom!


----------



## MGM

@amd  which kind did you get? Only people my age I know who've gotten their first dose got Astra Zeneca and it's been rough for them all. Older generation all got Pfizer and Moderna. Who knows what will be the flavour of the month by the time it's my turn....


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx for your input' feeling a little less apprehensive.  We are gonna get the Moderna As well.


Hope all went well today Peachy!  I also had the Moderna and the first shot yielded just a sore arm and some lymph node swelling of minor discomfort.  The second shot did put me down for about 36 hours with chills then fever that did require Tylenol to break.  I was very tired for about another four hours and then, like so many others I've heard from, I was suddenly and totally fine.  Arm isn't near as sore and the lymph nodes not near as tender ETA: as with the first shot.  All in all, it wasn't terrible.


----------



## amd

MGM said:


> @amd  which kind did you get? Only people my age I know who've gotten their first dose got Astra Zeneca and it's been rough for them all. Older generation all got Pfizer and Moderna. Who knows what will be the flavour of the month by the time it's my turn....


My husband and I both got Moderna. My son got Pfizer. We've seen it all over the board. My department at work has 23 people, only one is unvaccinated (she's very vocal about it too), ages 24 - 63, and it's been almost 50/50 either no reaction or quick sickness like I had with no correlation to age. We did have one guy who was sick for four days.


----------



## SweetV

I am happy that I finally took some days for rest for the first time this year.  I'm happy for the health of my family, friends & I.  I am happy for kindness


----------



## MGM

Speaking of vaccinations...Public Service Announcement....have you had your tetanus booster? A friend of mine has been quite sick with tetanus the past 2 weeks so I'm on a mission to remind everyone. She cut her finger on a sharp can edge, and was either infected there or later when gardening. Her husband is a doc, so was able to recognize the strange muscle spasms, stiff neck, and dizziness as tetanus more quickly than most people might. We forget what life was like before tetanus shots, but in the 1940s, it had a 94% fatality rate! Immunization has all but eliminated illness and death--and even infection--from tetanus. I read that the US currently has about 60 tetanus cases per year...following population, that might mean that Canada has about 6 annually...and my friend is one of them??
Anyway, get your booster! It's been 13 years for me, it turns out...


----------



## earlene

My Happy:

My cast was removed on Tuesday.  Apparently my body was regecting the pin that was stabilizing my thumb and although I felt as if the in had broken through the skin, I couldn't see it (due to the cast) and couldn't believe it because I had seen the huge head hoding it in place at the other end.  Yet when the cast was removed, the pin WAS poking through the other side of my thumb and the head was pushed so hard against my thumb that it looked like a crater after it was removed from the pin.

Pin removal was painless, which I expected since 2 weeks prior when the pin was pulled back, that was also painless. There was a sort of a feeling of a pull toward the end of the removal, almost like a release of suction or a pop, although I did not really hear or feel that exactly.  That the removal was pain-free is still surprising to me, because there are nerves in bone (they travel with the blood vessels) and I have had bone pain in other situations.  It did hurt later, in an intermittent way sort but was easily subdued with Ibuprofen Acetaminophen.  I do wonder how long it will take the bone to fill in where the pin was.  I wish I could watch the progress of that process.

No more cast!  I am so happy about that.  Although I do have to wear a splint to stabilize the thumb and protect it, which is not totally comfortable, but can be removed as needed and I can get my hand wet to wash.  I just have to be extremely careful with the thumb for some time to come.

I start therapy on Friday for both the thumb and the pinky finger.  I did do a bit of exercise after washing the Povidone and dead skin off and let my skin breath for awhile yesterday.  Not much, because even my wrist is weak from a month of immobility.   The splint also prevents wrist mobility, so I am glad for the times without the splint and am really looking forward to PT 3 days per week.

My return doctor appointment is July 1st and when I asked if I can go to Alaska in July, the doc said yes.  So that's another happy.  Son & DIL & granddaughter asked me to go with them on vacation to Alaska in July.  Hubby said he'd take care of Kitty Baby.


----------



## earlene

Started therapy for my hand yesterday and already I am very optimistic.  My OT (it's not really PT, although that's what the doctor calls it - it's really Occupational Therapy) took a history, did and evaluation (some measurements, etc.), together we set some goals, and she is sure I'll be able to pack and unpack my own luggage and travel to and enjoy myself in Alaska in July.  And drive with bilateral dexterity and make soap and prepare meals and all that other good stuff that makes up my normal Activities of Daily Living.  I have a set of 5 exercises to do twice daily (at 10 reps per) and appointments for 3 visits per week for the duration.

Our first goal is to be able to brush Kitty Baby normally, using my right hand to hold the brush.  Right now I cannot do that, let alone brush my own hair!  I look a fright, BTW.


----------



## earlene

The adaptive nail clippers I ordered came today & I was able to trim, not only my fingernails, but my super-thick toenails as well.   AND I was even able to use them with my post-surgical dominant hand without using my thumb AND without pain.  They work so well.  I am very pleased.  Costly, but it's so good to finally have short nails that won't get in the way with everything I do and to be constantly aware how easily long nails can break at the worst possible spot, which two did this past week or two.

So today I can trim my nails, but writing is still pretty difficult, although with an adaptive device I can manage it, just not pain-free.  I consider writing to be one of my hand/finger exercises, even though my OT did not assign it as a specific exercise.  I intend to tell her that in the morning, since she is the one who have me the adaptive tool for putting around my pen/pencil.

ETA:  Plus, while using my computer mouse, I am re-training myself to hold it using my thumb again.  For so long I wasn't able to because of the cast. The thumb is still tender, but it's the more natural position, so I have hopes that the return to natural positions will help with the recovery.  The other fingers like it better.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@amd' KimW' Dibbles . 
Sorry for my late reply. Thank you for your input appreciated friend. .
  This vaccination is scary' but getting Covid can be fatal' so I picked my poison w/ least side effects.  Amd your symptoms sounded awful' glad you recovered fairly quickly. 
I did have symptoms' right after injection hubby & I both felt tightness in our throat' I didn't want to tell him what i was feeling cause I didn't want to alarm him' just about the time I thought this he asked " what's the adverse symptoms"? my reply was well the symptom that can happen soon after injection is a allergic reaction' he asked what are they? my reply swelling in the throat that can continue & close off airway, this is why we are waiting 15 minutes.  He quickly said my throat feels kinda tight' thats when I told him mine does too, Lets not get alarmed & stay calm' i'm sure it will subside. Luckily it did. the remainder of the day I felt great' picked up Grandson so he could go swimming, enjoyed Chinese Lunch, it was a nice afternoon no symptoms. but the next day I felt very tired' Hubby felt fine, as the days went buy I started having other symptoms' a burning itching feeling' then red tiny dots appeared ware i scratched' it looked similar to shingles, that had subsided after about 2-3 days.  now I'm feeling great' not looking forward to Jab #2.


----------



## SPowers

I have an orchid that did not winter well in my very cold bedroom!  I lost the last bloom earlier this spring and prayed it would come back and today I have the first bloom with about 20 more buds, many of which are ready to  burst open!  That makes me very happy!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> I have an orchid that did not winter well in my very cold bedroom!  I lost the last bloom earlier this spring and prayed it would come back and today I have the first bloom with about 20 more buds, many of which are ready to  burst open!  That makes me very happy!


That's excellent news! Since I recently received an orchid in full bloom I'm wondering how or if I will be able to get it to bloom again next year? What's your secret?


----------



## Catscankim

So i am cutting bak “bob marley” aka bougainvillea just now and i found this!!! Neat!!!! I am the keeper of the wildlife lol


----------



## Catscankim

I think it might be abandoned. I havent seen any bird near it. How disappointing.

update: i just went outside to finish trimming my wild man, and a very irritated bird came flying out of the nest!! Guess there is hope for my little egg. It looks like a wren or something


----------



## earlene

Not for the first time, but again today my Occupational Therapist told me that making soap is very good therapy for my thumb and hand and that I should be doing it more. 

Today I was able to turn the key in the ignition in a normal fashion, holding the key between my thumb & fingers, turn it the right to start the engine and not feel pain.  Of course there is pressure and it's not yet totally comfortable, but it's the first time since my surgery I have accomplished starting my car normally.

Today I was able to clean off my soaping worktable without adapting my thumb and my hand in order to get it done. I was able to get it tidy without wearing out my hand to the extent that I had to go lay down and wear an ice pack.  I am really happy about this progress!

And I am supposed to make more soap!  How's that for therapy orders?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> Not for the first time, but again today my Occupational Therapist told me that making soap is very good therapy for my thumb and hand and that I should be doing it more.
> 
> Today I was able to turn the key in the ignition in a normal fashion, holding the key between my thumb & fingers, turn it the right to start the engine and not feel pain.  Of course there is pressure and it's not yet totally comfortable, but it's the first time since my surgery I have accomplished starting my car normally.
> 
> Today I was able to clean off my soaping worktable without adapting my thumb and my hand in order to get it done. I has able to get it tidy without wearing out my hand to the extent that I had to go lay down and wear an ice pack.  I am really happy about this progress!
> 
> And I am supposed to make more soap!  How's that for therapy orders?


Wonderful News. for the record I can't think of a better "Thumb Thearpy" Happy Soaping


----------



## KimW

Happy to have opened and inventoried this bit of new kit for the garden today.  No more wasted water!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Cuteness alert!!!! I somehow felt the urge to watch out for a new avatar photo, and browsed Commons for cute owl photos. Awwwww!! Sooo beautiful animals – sometimes attentive and curious (construed as stuck-up or sapient, by our human mimic standards). Sometimes tired, sometimes playful, sometimes diligent, sometimes attentive, sometimes lazy. They look clumsy, but they fly elegantly and inaudibly, and are unbeaten in their head rotation skills! Notoriously nocturnal. A true spirit animal.

I'll leave my second-favourite findings here for general amusement:








						File:Spotted owlet .jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Chevêchette (114136663).jpeg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Snowy Owl (8456435228).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				







__





						Category:Athene noctua vidalii - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						Category:Glaucidium capense - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Búho nival (Bubo scandiacus), Arcos de la Frontera, Cádiz, España, 2015-12-08, DD 03.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Snowy Owl (8287904309).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Ferruginos pygmy owl.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:African barred owlet, Glaucidium capense, in the tree we were camped under at Savuti, Chobe National Park, Botswana (33770050492).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				











						File:Bubo scandiacus Delta 6.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				




Source of my previous avatar: File:Athene cuniculariaa.jpg - Wikipedia


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Cuteness alert!!!! I somehow felt the urge to watch out for a new avatar photo, and browsed Commons for cute owl photos. Awwwww!! Sooo beautiful animals – sometimes attentive and curious (construed as stuck-up or sapient, by our human mimic standards). Sometimes tired, sometimes playful, sometimes diligent, sometimes attentive, sometimes lazy. They look clumsy, but they fly elegantly and inaudibly, and are unbeaten in their head rotation skills! Notoriously nocturnal. A true spirit animal.
> 
> I'll leave my second-favourite findings here for general amusement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Spotted owlet .jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Chevêchette (114136663).jpeg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Snowy Owl (8456435228).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:Athene noctua vidalii - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:Glaucidium capense - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Búho nival (Bubo scandiacus), Arcos de la Frontera, Cádiz, España, 2015-12-08, DD 03.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Snowy Owl (8287904309).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Ferruginos pygmy owl.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:African barred owlet, Glaucidium capense, in the tree we were camped under at Savuti, Chobe National Park, Botswana (33770050492).jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Bubo scandiacus Delta 6.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commons.wikimedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of my previous avatar: File:Athene cuniculariaa.jpg - Wikipedia


Such beautiful pictures  "Snowy Owl" is my favorite.


----------



## earlene

I started on my new face mask and to my happy surprise, not only was I able to thread the needle (with the assistance of a needle threader), but I as able to cut the bone for the nose-bridge, cut the fabric (minimal cutting) AND hand sew a length of about 5 inches without pain.

I totally expected I would not be able to even manage to thread the needle, let alone sew without pain using my thumb to hold the needle while sewing.  I quit after getting that much done to rest my thumb, but I am really pleased with this progress.

The last time I made a mask completely with hand-sewing, it took me some hours (I don't recall how many, but I'm thinking it was around 3 hours.)  This time, I expect it will take a bit longer, but it looks like I can manage it and I am very glad about that.


----------



## VikingChick

I have a super happy.......

MY AMAZING HUSBAND BOUGHT ME ELTON JOHN TICKETS!!!! ON THE FLOOR!!!

Now I have to wait 16 months..........

I am so stoked. Seeing Elton John in concert is a bucket list item for me.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

VikingChick said:


> I have a super happy.......
> 
> MY AMAZING HUSBAND BOUGHT ME ELTON JOHN TICKETS!!!! ON THE FLOOR!!!
> 
> Now I have to wait 16 months..........
> 
> I am so stoked. Seeing Elton John in concert is a bucket list item for me.


He's Great


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> I started on my new face mask and to my happy surprise, not only was I able to thread the needle (with the assistance of a needle threader), but I as able to cut the bone for the nose-bridge, cut the fabric (minimal cutting) AND hand sew a length of about 5 inches without pain.
> 
> I totally expected I would not be able to even manage to thread the needle, let alone sew without pain using my thumb to hold the needle while sewing.  I quit after getting that much done to rest my thumb, but I am really pleased with this progress.
> 
> The last time I made a mask completely with hand-sewing, it took me some hours (I don't recall how many, but I'm thinking it was around 3 hours.)  This time, I expect it will take a bit longer, but it looks like I can manage it and I am very glad about that.


Yay wonderful news. 
 Here in Ca. they lifted the mandatory mask requirement, But it was a fleeing moment of bliss' once again mask are required indoors of Business's, Restaurants & Such.


----------



## KimW

VikingChick said:


> I have a super happy.......
> 
> MY AMAZING HUSBAND BOUGHT ME ELTON JOHN TICKETS!!!! ON THE FLOOR!!!
> 
> Now I have to wait 16 months..........
> 
> I am so stoked. Seeing Elton John in concert is a bucket list item for me.


WOW - Wahooo!!!


----------



## AliOop

Hubby and I scored a great deal on a used commercial treadmill. A REALLY great deal. This sucker is heavy and took some doing to get it into the house. I'm so excited because it's been way too hot to walk or run outside. In spring, my allergies are too bad, and when winter comes, it's too icy. But I sleep so much better when I can get moving, so I'm looking forward to using this!


----------



## TheGecko

My “happy”…I started my vacation today.  I have nine days off; two weekends, one paid holiday, four paid vacation days.

Car has been washed, vacuumed, filled with gas and the oil changed. Cash from the bank, snacks from the store. Load in the dryer and then I can finish packing. Downloaded extra books and picked a few Small knitting projects.

Going to visit my oldest daughter…it’s been two years. Also going to have dinner with my younger sister…we haven’t really spoken in ten years.

Half of the vacation will be ‘away’, the other half ‘stay’. 

I should be doing something, but I’m on vacations.


----------



## VikingChick

@TheGecko Enjoy!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TheGecko said:


> My “happy”…I started my vacation today.  I have nine days off; two weekends, one paid holiday, four paid vacation days.
> 
> Car has been washed, vacuumed, filled with gas and the oil changed. Cash from the bank, snacks from the store. Load in the dryer and then I can finish packing. Downloaded extra books and picked a few Small knitting projects.
> 
> Going to visit my oldest daughter…it’s been two years. Also going to have dinner with my younger sister…we haven’t really spoken in ten years.
> 
> Half of the vacation will be ‘away’, the other half ‘stay’.
> 
> I should be doing something, but I’m on vacations.


Enjoy your vacation' especially visiting your Sister' thats is truly special.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Hubby and I scored a great deal on a used commercial treadmill. A REALLY great deal. This sucker is heavy and took some doing to get it into the house. I'm so excited because it's been way too hot to walk or run outside. In spring, my allergies are too bad, and when winter comes, it's too icy. But I sleep so much better when I can get moving, so I'm looking forward to using this!


I love my treadmill' rain or shine I can workout.


----------



## Arimara

I was able to walk after I ate breakfast about noon (it was a struggle getting into the kitchen). I also caramelized some onions. All I need to do is make rice and I will be done cooking for the day... until I want some beans.


----------



## KimW

Ever have a song pop into your head whilst doing menial or manual tasks?  To the tune of "My Favorite Things":     

Driving a tractor up a steep hill
Letting wildflowers grow where they will
Little baby Robins learning to sing
     These are a few of my favorite things

When the dog pukes, from eating rabbit poo
When my challenge soap is sad
I simply remember my favorite things and then I don't feel so bad

Blessing of cucumbers growing up a trellis
Peppers and maters and all that they bring us
Firefly and bat shows in the evenings
  These are a few of my favorite things

When the geese poop, on our sandy beach
And it makes me mad
  I simply remember my favorite things and then I don't feel so bad


----------



## SPowers

My happy is getting a pedicure today after many months!


----------



## Catscankim

I am usually whining on the gripe forum about work. 

I have a happy. 

The most toxic person in the world (who has been there for 20 years) is leaving. The whole hospital is breathing a sigh of relief LOL. The walls of the hospital are expanding and contracting. She's only transferring to another department, so her ugly head might rear itself once in a while, but she is going to be out of our hair. ALL OF US have an app on our phones for the countdown to her last day. At the time of typing this it is 18 days 10 hours 28 minutes 32 seconds LOL. An ER doctor hugged me when I told her the news. I could tell you stories that you would not believe. All I can say is that she knows where the body is hidden. There is no other reason this person has lasted this long in her job, and even given a promotion for cripes sake.

I found the cake that we want to get for her. Too much??


----------



## Tara_H

Finally able to have my mum visit again the weekend after next, thanks to vaccinations!
We're planning a great weekend - there should be more chicks hatching, and we're going to do some crafty things too   designing some individual moulds and printing them in the 3d printer, then making unique shampoo bars (scented with @KiwiMoose's Karma Chameleon fragrance blend).  Probably some lotions and other bits and pieces too, since hatching time involves a lot of waiting and sitting on hands trying not to interfere too much!


----------



## KimW

A chuckle sent me last night by Oma....


----------



## KimW

My happy of the day:
The sound of my dog chewing on some pieces of apple.  SO cute.

Been waiting about 2 years for this little bit of kit that was delivered today (delivered by the dog's FedEx Fiance who stopped his truck just to give her the customary milk bone)!








						OMRA Spremy Electric Tomato Machine 1/4 HP Model 850 - Made in Italy Tomato Squeezing Machine
					

OMRA Spremy Tomato Machine - Designed for making fresh batches of tomato sauce or other vegetable canning. This unit features a covered motor for easy cleaning and is 100% made in Italy. Free shipping in the USA.




					us.consiglioskitchenware.com


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> My happy of the day:
> The sound of my dog chewing on some pieces of apple.  SO cute.
> 
> Been waiting about 2 years for this little bit of kit that was delivered today (delivered by the dog's FedEx Fiance who stopped his truck just to give her the customary milk bone)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMRA Spremy Electric Tomato Machine 1/4 HP Model 850 - Made in Italy Tomato Squeezing Machine
> 
> 
> OMRA Spremy Tomato Machine - Designed for making fresh batches of tomato sauce or other vegetable canning. This unit features a covered motor for easy cleaning and is 100% made in Italy. Free shipping in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.consiglioskitchenware.com


I LOVE kitchen gadgets, and that one looks like a beauty! Between @Zing's house and your tomato machine, I'm just beside myself.


----------



## Catscankim

I start my new hours next week...7am-3pm. I am stoked. I have been working so many crazy hours since I started working at my hospital 5 years ago. I have literally given up a chunk of my life for it. Now I am going to be home before dark like a normal job.

I told my boss that I will cover some shifts for OT until we hire some more ppl (we have 2 ft openings now)...But I looked at the next schedule and it is M-F 7a 7a 7a 7a 7a, Sat off, Sun off, 7a 7a 7a 7a 7a  Sat off, Sun off. Plus right now we are getting $250 for any extra shifts we pull.

OMG then our manager was like "how are you going to get to work that early living so far away?" "Same way I got to work any other time." *What kind of question is that???* Some weeks I worked 7a 7a 11p off one day.. 11p 3p. Literally going home and sleeping for 3 hours to get back up and go to work again lol. How am I going to get up every day at the same time???..bankers hours for me. A couple of times I slept there just so I could get some sleep because my shifts were so close together....Leave the hospital at 11, get home at 12....back in at 7. I'm too old for that anymore LOL. I been doing my job for 25 years. I need some nice regular hours again.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> I start my new hours next week...7am-3pm. I am stoked. I have been working so many crazy hours since I started working at my hospital 5 years ago. I have literally given up a chunk of my life for it. Now I am going to be home before dark like a normal job.
> 
> I told my boss that I will cover some shifts for OT until we hire some more ppl (we have 2 ft openings now)...But I looked at the next schedule and it is M-F 7a 7a 7a 7a 7a, Sat off, Sun off, 7a 7a 7a 7a 7a  Sat off, Sun off. Plus right now we are getting $250 for any extra shifts we pull.
> 
> OMG then our manager was like "how are you going to get to work that early living so far away?" "Same way I got to work any other time." *What kind of question is that???* Some weeks I worked 7a 7a 11p off one day.. 11p 3p. Literally going home and sleeping for 3 hours to get back up and go to work again lol. How am I going to get up every day at the same time???..bankers hours for me. A couple of times I slept there just so I could get some sleep because my shifts were so close together....Leave the hospital at 11, get home at 12....back in at 7. I'm too old for that anymore LOL. I been doing my job for 25 years. I need some nice regular hours again.


So happy for you!!!!  I hated rotating shifts; they are harder on the mind & body than constant nocs.  I worked nights for many many years, and when I finally went to days, it took several months to adapt to being awake at 11 am in the morning.  Without fail, come 11 am, no matter how well I slept the night before, fatigue would hit me;  it was as if my brain couldn't quite grasp the whole concept.  Eventually it did, but boy was that an eye opener to me on how alternate shifts can affect us long term.


----------



## Catscankim

I had always been a 1st shifter until i started this job 5 years ago. I started out per diem, but went full time. It is SUPPOSED to be 3-11, but we have been so short staffed that i pretty much do whatever she needs me to do. Going back to 1st shift is going to be such a relief. I told her that it is my shift, and if i take anything extra its for OT….none of this switching my schedule around crap to cover other shifts lol.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Catscankim said:


> I'm too old for that anymore LOL. I been doing my job for 25 years. I need some nice regular hours again.


So happy for you! There have been some studies that indicated that constantly switching shifts is bad for physical and mental health, not to mention productivity and attention to detail. I know I am more likely to make mistakes when I am tired, can't imagine how badly I would perform  if my body clock had to constantly adjust. Hope employers are paying attention to that, especially in the healthcare field.


----------



## earlene

Nona'sFarm said:


> So happy for you! There have been some studies that indicated that constantly switching shifts is bad for physical and mental health, not to mention productivity and attention to detail. I know I am more likely to make mistakes when I am tired, can't imagine how badly I would perform  if my body clock had to constantly adjust. Hope employers are paying attention to that, especially in the healthcare field.


If they were paying attention to it, after all these years that those studies have been around, they would be doing more about it, but the general consensus seems to be 'we do what we have to do', and that seems to boil down to ignoring it until the unions force them to do otherwise.


----------



## AliOop

My happy is waking up to master-batched oils, master-batched lye, and a nice big soap order for a ladies' retreat weekend. Woot!

_Edited:_ @Catscankim I think your counter referenced above must be down to about 5 days now, right?


----------



## MellonFriend

My happy is that I received my big order of soap making supplies yesterday which included a box of dried flowers for decorations, and it was so much better than I thought it would be.  All the pretty colors and smells.  It was so inexpensive too.  All I need to get to start soap making for the first time is a thermometer, a scale, and a mixing bowl.  I can't wait to get started!

I'm also seriously happy right now because I've seen the Snyder Cut of Justice League.  I don't expect most of you to understand what that is, but I'm on cloud nine right now!  Any DC comics fans out there?


----------



## Babyshoes

Kitty ice cream! Makes me happy to see how much Harley enjoyed it on one of the hottest days we've had so far this year. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## AliOop

MellonFriend said:


> My happy is that I received my big order of soap making supplies yesterday which included a box of dried flowers for decorations, and it was so much better than I thought it would be.  All the pretty colors and smells.  It was so inexpensive too.  All I need to get to start soap making for the first time is a thermometer, a scale, and a mixing bowl.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I'm also seriously happy right now because I've seen the Snyder Cut of Justice League.  I don't expect most of you to understand what that is, but I'm on cloud nine right now!  Any DC comics fans out there?


Exciting!   FYI, while you definitely need a good scale for soaping, you don't actually need a thermometer for soaping. If the oils and lye have cooled off enough that you can comfortably rest your hand on the side of the container to feel a gentle warmth, then they are cool enough for soaping. Mixing bowls are very easy to come by at the Dollar Store, or a thrift store; if possible, look for the #2 or #5 in the recycle symbol.


----------



## MellonFriend

I've been visiting goodwill every week and amassed a very good collection.  I'm hoping this week they will have what I need.  If not, I might just break down and buy something new.   I was wondering about the plastic numbers.  I knew #5 was okay, but I hadn't heard about #2.  Thanks for that!


----------



## AliOop

Actually the #2 will be more heat resistant than the #5, but either will work. 

I love that you are scouring the thrift stores. I love doing that and scored a great folding craft table. Brand new they are usually $300+ so I was thrilled to take it, scuffs and all, for $20.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Exciting!   FYI, while you definitely need a good scale for soaping, you don't actually need a thermometer for soaping. If the oils and lye have cooled off enough that you can comfortably rest your hand on the side of the container to feel a gentle warmth, then they are cool enough for soaping. Mixing bowls are very easy to come by at the Dollar Store, or a thrift store; if possible, look for the #2 or #5 in the recycle symbol.


with the exception of my pouring containers with spouts, all of my bowls came from the dollar store. They are all perfect. I had spatulas from there too, but they come apart after a while, at which point they become mixing sticks lol.

I splurge finally and got a nicer set of spatulas from amazon at @TheGecko recommendation. They are perfect and all one piece so you dont have to worry about the spatula coming apart from the stick.

2 days 19 hours 51 minutes 19 seconds @AliOop Changing of the guard FRIDAY at 3pm lol. I park outside of trauma and everyday i walk in they are like “whats the countdown!!??”

Everybody says i should get the cake. Not gonna do it…i think it might earn me an unpleasant trip to HR lol. Especially since she will be working in another department still.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> with the exception of my pouring containers with spouts, all of my bowls came from the dollar store. They are all perfect. I had spatulas from there too, but they come apart after a while, at which point they become mixing sticks lol.
> 
> I splurge finally and got a nicer set of spatulas from amazon at @TheGecko recommendation. They are perfect and all one piece so you dont have to worry about the spatula coming apart from the stick.
> 
> 2 days 19 hours 51 minutes 19 seconds @AliOop Changing of the guard FRIDAY at 3pm lol. I park outside of trauma and everyday i walk in they are like “whats the countdown!!??”
> 
> Everybody says i should get the cake. Not gonna do it…i think it might earn me an unpleasant trip to HR lol. Especially since she will be working in another department still.


Get the cake but don't bring it into work... take it to the bar for everyone to share after the shift is over. 

+1 on the one-piece spatulas. I had a bunch of the two-piece ones from Dollar Store that made me lose my religion every time the end came off in the batter bowl. The Amazon sets with all different sizes are perfect. I just made sure to get a different color for soaping than the color I use in the kitchen. I'm not worried about getting soap in my food, as much as food in my soap.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> +1 on the one-piece spatulas. I had a bunch of the two-piece ones from Dollar Store that made me lose my religion every time the end came off in the batter bowl. The Amazon sets with all different sizes are perfect. I just made sure to get a different color for soaping than the color I use in the kitchen. I'm not worried about getting soap in my food, as much as food in my soap.



I had a bunch of them and thankfully I'm down to the one.  I have a bunch of the 'stick' ones, they are all designated as soaping tools after one came apart when pulling it out of the dishwasher and I found mold inside (I wanted to throw up).  The one piece ones that I bought from Amazon are a little spendy, but I don't have to worry about moldy spatulas.  But the stick ones are still good for soaping...no mold with the lye, just soap.


----------



## MellonFriend

I did get a two piece spatula from goodwill, so I guess I'll have to learn that lesson the hard way for myself. 

I thought about going to dollar tree today, but it would have been out of my way.  I got myself a cheap stainless steel mixing bowl from Walmart.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> Everybody says i should get the cake. Not gonna do it…i think it might earn me an unpleasant trip to HR lol. Especially since she will be working in another department still.





AliOop said:


> Get the cake but don't bring it into work... take it to the bar for everyone to share after the shift is over.



No, don't get the cake.  Even to take to the bar for others.  Someone will take a picture of it and it will get back to her and/or to HR.  NOT worth the risk.  You've had your fun with the photo.  Let sleeping dogs....


----------



## violets2217

KimW said:


> My happy of the day:
> The sound of my dog chewing on some pieces of apple.  SO cute.
> 
> Been waiting about 2 years for this little bit of kit that was delivered today (delivered by the dog's FedEx Fiance who stopped his truck just to give her the customary milk bone)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMRA Spremy Electric Tomato Machine 1/4 HP Model 850 - Made in Italy Tomato Squeezing Machine
> 
> 
> OMRA Spremy Tomato Machine - Designed for making fresh batches of tomato sauce or other vegetable canning. This unit features a covered motor for easy cleaning and is 100% made in Italy. Free shipping in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.consiglioskitchenware.com


I just bookmarked this! Watch the video and it’s such a cool machine!


----------



## AliOop

@earlene you are totally correct about that. I was counting on the fact the @Catscankim knows me well enough to know when I’m joking. But since it didn’t come through that way, I’m glad you spoke up to make it clear!


----------



## AliOop

My happy is waking up to somewhat clearer skies this morning. All the wildfire smoke has been blowing over from Oregon and settling in our valley, so it's been a few weeks of not being outside much for me, since any amount of smoke really bothers my sinuses and lungs.

Another happy was a  really fun bunco group last night. After a full work-week, I am always wiped out on Friday nights and have to drag myself out each time that bunco night comes up on the calendar. But I'm always so glad when I go. We have such a good time trash-talking each other about this silly, simple game - and then having dessert afterwards, of course.


----------



## MrsZ

I have been wanting a KitchenAid mixer for years. Yesterday I found one in the clearance section of our Walmart. A $299 mixer for $165. My husband told me to buy it. I got it home and of course, it didn't work, but my husband is an appliance repairman. He took a look at it, and had it fixed in 10 minutes. No parts needed or anything. So I finally have my own KitchenAid, and didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Hehe, congrats! I'm refusing to get any of these fancy kitchen helpers _precisely_ to pay with arms and a legs for it – I see it as a question of sportsmanship to knead my doughs or whip cream with bare hands. Grain mill as an exception, but honestly when I bought mine, I was tempted for a moment to go for the manual one – until I compared the throughput numbers (IIRC, it'd be > 5 minutes of strong cranking for the flour of one bread).


----------



## MrsZ

ResolvableOwl said:


> Hehe, congrats! I'm refusing to get any of these fancy kitchen helpers _precisely_ to pay with arms and a legs for it – I see it as a question of sportsmanship to knead my doughs or whip cream with bare hands. Grain mill as an exception, but honestly when I bought mine, I was tempted for a moment to go for the manual one – until I compared the throughput numbers (IIRC, it'd be > 5 minutes of strong cranking for the flour of one bread).


I have always kneaded by hand, and love it.  But I've been wanting to try some doughs that have a high water content, and the recipes recommend not even attempting them by hand. 

My in laws grind their own flour, too! They love it.


----------



## earlene

MrsZ said:


> I have always kneaded by hand, and love it.  But I've been wanting to try some doughs that have a high water content, and the recipes recommend not even attempting them by hand.
> 
> My in laws grind their own flour, too! They love it.


I also prefer hand kneading.  It is very good for the hands, too.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I just found this photograph while browsing through the interwebz, and I had to laugh out loud.








						File:Rose-ringed parakeet feeding on Sunflower 1, Salt Lake, Kolkata.jpg - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



What a spirit animal, lil' birdie! Looking innocent while assaulting unprotected sunflower blossoms!


----------



## VikingChick

I got a job offer!!! Unless something changes between now and the morning, I’m moving within the next handful of weeks! My soaping stuff will probably go dormant for a while  But here’s to exciting new adventures!


----------



## John Harris

I am so happy I found this group again.  You are all so patient!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

John Harris said:


> You are all so patient!


I wish I were…


----------



## dibbles

VikingChick said:


> I got a job offer!!! Unless something changes between now and the morning, I’m moving within the next handful of weeks! My soaping stuff will probably go dormant for a while  But here’s to exciting new adventures!


Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Five pound of figs, five pounds of sugar and some lemons for fig preserves:


----------



## MellonFriend

That looks delicious!  I've never even seen a fig in real life.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I don’t know how long this will last, but it almost seems like a pre-covid start of a semester on my campus this week. We were able to run the two-day new student orientation program in person, which was terrific. I’m tired, but happy!


----------



## Babyshoes

Finally got my hair cut yesterday, approx 4 years after the last professional chop! Yay! 

Nearly 14" ponytail removed to donate to the Little Princess Trust, and a much shorter, easier style.

I did similar last time, and a few years before that. 

I might keep it short-ish for a while this time - with my health as it is, it takes a lot of my available energy to wash, condition, brush and dry very long hair every few days.  My head also feels much lighter, and as I'm not tying it up all the time, hopefully I'll have fewer headaches from the ponytail pulling on my scalp. 

Photos: 1. before at the salon; 2. after big chop but before styling (with baggie of hair to donate); 3. afterwards in the car.


----------



## Lin19687

It's Saturday


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I'm grateful to @lenarenee for bringing it to my attention and uber happy that Andrea of Summit Valley Soap (a total stranger) made 100% Oiive Oil *ZNSC* and posted the process on YouTube. She made it look so easy!   

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH_ZDPGazwM&t=21s*


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Babyshoes Luv that T-shirt


----------



## Babyshoes

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Babyshoes Luv that T-shirt


Thank you, I do appreciate a good cat pun.


----------



## earlene

Babyshoes said:


> Finally got my hair cut yesterday, approx 4 years after the last professional chop! Yay!
> 
> Nearly 14" ponytail removed to donate to the Little Princess Trust, and a much shorter, easier style.
> 
> I did similar last time, and a few years before that.
> 
> I might keep it short-ish for a while this time - with my health as it is, it takes a lot of my available energy to wash, condition, brush and dry very long hair every few days.  My head also feels much lighter, and as I'm not tying it up all the time, hopefully I'll have fewer headaches from the ponytail pulling on my scalp.
> 
> Photos: 1. before at the salon; 2. after big chop but before styling (with baggie of hair to donate); 3. afterwards in the car.
> View attachment 61194
> View attachment 61195
> View attachment 61196


I used to have headaches constantly when my hair was long.  I pretty much lived on aspirin in my youth and later on acetaminophen to bear those daily headaches.  Since cutting & maintaining a short very short style, I rarely get them anymore.  Well, not the hair-pulling HA's.  I do still get the occasional ocular migraine, but that is not hair-related.

And it is so much easier to keep my hair off of my face (mine is a very short style) and I don't have to wash it as often & when I do, WAY less shampoo.  No real cost savings on hair products really, though because now I'm paying to get it cut every couple of months.  But I don't have to buy HA tablets as often.


----------



## earlene

I am happy that actress Zyra Gorecki has a leading role in a the new television series that premiered tonight.  AND that she wore her prosthetic openly as she ran down the street to escape a sink hole.

As the mother of an amputee (and as a nurse), it makes me happy to finally see something more than the occasional commercial or documentary depicting the plight of amputees. To see someone living their life with a prosthetic leg on a mainstream television series is truly a step in the right direction, IMO.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Wanted to make yoghurt … from raw milk I knew was about to turn sour … of course it curdled upon heating. BUT it curdled into *Oaxaca cheese!* 

I actually have tried before to deliberately make Oaxaca cheese (chewy cheese strings wrapped into balls) one or two times, with very limited success. If I only had known it's as simple as just waiting a few days until it smells off? 

Sorry, forgot to take pictures. Curiosity won and I ate it up a mere hour later. It did taste a bit bland (no surprise, no salt), but it had that exact stringy consistency that I _think_ Oaxaca cheese should have. Honestly, I've never had one, it's hard to find here across the Pond.


----------



## Babyshoes

A couple of days ago my long term special needs foster kitties went to their new home! 

*Touch wood* they haven't been sent back yet, and their new mummy seems lovely, very caring and I know she'll do her absolute best for them. Her home and garden are ideal for cats. Last update was that they were purring, enjoying the TV and that she'd managed the first insulin jab just fine, so I think they'll be ok. 

I did cry a bit when I said goodbye to them, of course, but not as much as I sometimes do... 

Here they are a few minutes after I'd let them out the carriers in their new home - not hiding, already exploring:


----------



## Catscankim

My happy today...

As much as my work drives me nuts, I still love it there. I can pretty much work anywhere I want with my experience, but I chose to stay there because I love the excitement and (for the most part) the people.

Well today I was named Lead Tech (or Senior Tech), which ever you want to call it...they can't seem to settle on the title.

I still have a Supervisor, so I am second in command. Next year when she retires than I am up for her position, which she has already been showing me the ropes.

Prior to this job I was the supervisor at another hospital for 8 years so it's nice to be moving up the ranks at my current job...more like, it's nice to be noticed as their strongest tech.

And the rest of the staff is behind me, which is so great. They are truly happy for me and are pushing me to be our next supervisor.


----------



## lenarenee

Babyshoes said:


> A couple of days ago my long term special needs foster kitties went to their new home!
> 
> *Touch wood* they haven't been sent back yet, and their new mummy seems lovely, very caring and I know she'll do her absolute best for them. Her home and garden are ideal for cats. Last update was that they were purring, enjoying the TV and that she'd managed the first insulin jab just fine, so I think they'll be ok.
> 
> I did cry a bit when I said goodbye to them, of course, but not as much as I sometimes do...
> 
> Here they are a few minutes after I'd let them out the carriers in their new home - not hiding, already exploring:



Congratulations on a job well done!   How are they doing now? 5 days is plenty of time to get totally attached!  How long did you have them?  Is that tortie a sweet one, or a fiesty?  I know the orange one is a sweetie - they all are!

We fostered too - but failed with miserably with the young tuxedo male I posted pics of. He was such a godsend for our young teen during the pandemic - a hero, really. Mischevious, energetic, needy; not my favorite personality as I like more independence in a cat. But I'll defend him to the end because of what only he could provide our girl during these awful times! 

All of our 8 fosters have been special needs; I much prefer the emotionally damaged cats as I have a special patience for them. But one elderly diabetic cat on 4 meds left here after 4 months - on only 1 tiny dose of insulin a day!! Turns out the $5 a can IBS food he ate twice a day led to horrific levels of diabetes, a misdiagnosis of severe IBD...and something else. He was on prednisone, a chemo drug and a couple of others. He smelled like a sewer....his body, not just his litterbox. 

He was getting 10 units a day, total. The IBS food was loaded with carbs so I switched him to Fancy Fest pate (lowest carb). Luckily the bet I took him too was fantastic and open to the low carb diet. But his numbers improved so quickly - that he began to question the IBD diagnosis...and stopped the steroids and chemo meds. Turns out the gut was healing without all of the carbs! Never had IBD. He had an intestinal overgrowth of bacteria....hence the smell and potty issues. A few months later he was a happy, more sprightly 17 year old with the bloodwork of a 2 year old!


----------



## lenarenee

Catscankim said:


> My happy today...
> 
> As much as my work drives me nuts, I still love it there. I can pretty much work anywhere I want with my experience, but I chose to stay there because I love the excitement and (for the most part) the people.
> 
> Well today I was named Lead Tech (or Senior Tech), which ever you want to call it...they can't seem to settle on the title.
> 
> I still have a Supervisor, so I am second in command. Next year when she retires than I am up for her position, which she has already been showing me the ropes.
> 
> Prior to this job I was the supervisor at another hospital for 8 years so it's nice to be moving up the ranks at my current job...more like, it's nice to be noticed as their strongest tech.
> 
> And the rest of the staff is behind me, which is so great. They are truly happy for me and are pushing me to be our next supervisor.



Does this make all the aggravation worth it?  Sounds like you're in a very good contention for the new position next year!


----------



## Babyshoes

lenarenee said:


> Congratulations on a job well done!   How are they doing now? 5 days is plenty of time to get totally attached!  How long did you have them?  Is that tortie a sweet one, or a fiesty?  I know the orange one is a sweetie - they all are!
> 
> We fostered too - but failed with miserably with the young tuxedo male I posted pics of. He was such a godsend for our young teen during the pandemic - a hero, really. Mischevious, energetic, needy; not my favorite personality as I like more independence in a cat. But I'll defend him to the end because of what only he could provide our girl during these awful times!
> 
> All of our 8 fosters have been special needs; I much prefer the emotionally damaged cats as I have a special patience for them. But one elderly diabetic cat on 4 meds left here after 4 months - on only 1 tiny dose of insulin a day!! Turns out the $5 a can IBS food he ate twice a day led to horrific levels of diabetes, a misdiagnosis of severe IBD...and something else. He was on prednisone, a chemo drug and a couple of others. He smelled like a sewer....his body, not just his litterbox.
> 
> He was getting 10 units a day, total. The IBS food was loaded with carbs so I switched him to Fancy Fest pate (lowest carb). Luckily the bet I took him too was fantastic and open to the low carb diet. But his numbers improved so quickly - that he began to question the IBD diagnosis...and stopped the steroids and chemo meds. Turns out the gut was healing without all of the carbs! Never had IBD. He had an intestinal overgrowth of bacteria....hence the smell and potty issues. A few months later he was a happy, more sprightly 17 year old with the bloodwork of a 2 year old!



Thank you! 

I've had an update and it sounds like they're doing really well. Apparently they like the telly, which I never knew as we don't have one in the foster room. Might need to get an old tablet and set it up to play kitty TV on you tube for future fosters. I usually tend to do short term (often emergency) foster though, so more concerned about keeping them safe and healthy than about the type of entertainment they need once they've settled. 

The tortie (Muffin) is a total sweetie - all she really wants in life is a blanket covered lap to curl up on. 
The ginger, Alfie, is actually the feisty one. Also very sweet, but will absolutely tell you where his boundaries are with a quick swat, (claws out) a growl and flashing eyes. He also gives head butts and love bites that get a little too hard. I tried cautious introductions with our resident cats, and sadly Alfie wouldn't have been ok with them, as he'd stand up to them and it would have escalated into fights, which wouldn't be fair to my other cats as their peace is pretty fragile as it is. 

They were here for well over 6 months - I lost track after a while. They were pretty tiring to care for as Alfie wouldn't use a litter box! Within a couple of weeks we got some carpet protector and puppy pads which helped, but still trickier to clean up, especially when he found the little gaps...
When I think back to how they were when they arrived, it's not a boast to say that being in foster likely saved Alfie's life. He looked like a pregnant skeleton, with dull, greasy looking fur, and walked like he had given up. Even without the diagnosis, I could have deduced that he had diabetes - I could smell the sugar in his pee and poo. He was drinking more than a full bowl of water daily and was so obsessed with food, that I struggled to find anywhere to store it in the room that he couldn't get to. 
Now he still has a bit of a belly, but he's filled out over his bones, walks with purpose and looks like a reasonably healthy older cat. He still loves food, but isn't obsessed with it and still drinks a lot of water but not nearly as much as before. 

Muffin arrived with over-grooming patches and even got to the point that I needed to put a soft collar on her. Once she felt safe, that stopped. She has ibd and our vet put her on steroids, so now her poo is close to normal and she's otherwise pretty healthy. Yes the high dose of steroids might shorten her life span, but it has greatly improved her quality of life, so I think that's a fair trade off! 

Your tuxedo sounds lovely! We foster failed a kitten with some similar personality traits last year - she was meant to be very short term but I just fell for her, and still love her to pieces. She's also helping our other, more independent kitties, learn to get along. Most of them just tolerate eachother, but will let her get into their space, and very occasionally even share a lap!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Babyshoes Luv that T-shirt


Haha I just got it! Good one, @Babyshoes


----------



## Tara_H

A soap-related happy.  I visited my mum and family and was 'chuffed' to see they've been using my soaps - this was an unexpected and unstaged visit to the upstairs bathroom:


----------



## earlene

I took my car in for it's routine 219K service, plus we know the timing belt is slightly overdue (about a 1,000 miles) for replacement.  And the windshield wiper fluid seems to be leaking out of the system somewhere (probably a costly fix, per Hubby, but it is what it is and I desire/need it to work.)  And the check engine light came on Friday night right after the Dead & Company concert, so I couldn't really put this off until I get home (~1100 miles from home currently.) 

My HAPPY:  I love my car and do my best to take really good care of her, and am confident she will do the same for me.  I had over 300K on my first Volvo before an inattentive driver totaled her while choosing tunes rather than watching the road in front of him.  So I know I am very safe in my Volvo (brand loyalty, Baby!)

Anyhoo, the loaner is a pretty darn nice brand new car.  Not a Volvo, but it has all kinds of neat features & perks and it's fun to drive other cars sometimes, especially when they don't make me feel like I'm taking my life into my hands and driving a tin can down the Freeway (been there, done that, prefer not to do it again.)  One of the cool perks is that I don't have to avoid toll roads like with rental cars, because there are no additional fees charged to me for using toll roads with this car (covered 100% by the shop).  Loving that perk, especially because it's a little tough driving around here without using toll roads.

Hopefully I will know later today how long Gypsy will be in the shop and can start planning my return trip home.  

Granddaughter's 20th is day after tomorrow. I wonder if she will magically become more non-teenager like on Wednesday like in that an old B&W movie that I cannot recall the name of, where 2 daughters changed over night when the 19 year-old turned 20 and became kind, curtious and responsible, and then the nice, sweet 12-year-old turned 13 and overnight turned into an image of her former teen-aged sister by being rude, unkind, argumentative, etc.  I wish I could remember the name of that movie.  I'd show it to my granddaughter and tell her that's what's going to happen to you on Wednesday. 

And she will suddenly care about smelling nice again.


----------



## Catscankim

I found a large-ish sum of money on my floor in the control area today. I asked my transporter what kind of cash he had in his pockets. He's like "$14 in this pocket, and $600 in this pocket" All annoyed that I asked him about what cash he had LOL. I'm like ...check your pockets again. I thought he was gonna faint. I handed him the cash. "What the heck are you carrying all that money on you for?" Turns out it was his rent and his landlord was on his way to pick it up from him.

I'm so glad that I was the one who found that money. He was going to get kicked out of his apartment if he didn't pay the landlord today. He thanked me all day. They only get paid $10/hr. That was his entire paycheck. So many people in and out of my room. He wouldn't have gotten it back if it were somebody else.

So this is my happy for today


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> So this is my happy for today


Mine too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## earlene

Happy we found my car keys!  After a frantic half hour of searching, they turned up on the floor of DIL's car, where I sat in the back seat last night after moving my car so we could all go out to dinner to celebrate granddaughter's 20th. 

What a relief! I had visions of having to have a new set of keys ordered from the dealership and having to postpone my departure to head back home tomorrow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My neighbor brought me some late fall veggies from her garden. I keep her family stocked up on soap


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

My niece made soap with me at Thanksgiving and it was too soft for her to take home with her.  I delivered them to her at my mom's yesterday, all shined up and trimmed, wrapped in a pretty box.  The delight on her face as she opened the box and smelled them was my happy for the day.  They did turn out nice!


----------



## Kiti Williams

Mobjack Bay said:


> My neighbor brought me some late fall veggies from her garden. I keep her family stocked up on soap
> 
> View attachment 63283



NICE trade!


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> I found a large-ish sum of money on my floor in the control area today. I asked my transporter what kind of cash he had in his pockets. He's like "$14 in this pocket, and $600 in this pocket" All annoyed that I asked him about what cash he had LOL. I'm like ...check your pockets again. I thought he was gonna faint. I handed him the cash. "What the heck are you carrying all that money on you for?" Turns out it was his rent and his landlord was on his way to pick it up from him.



This is going back about 25+ years ago, but my Dad would drop off his laundry for me to do.  Not a huge issue...just a couple of loads.  So I go to pull the first load out of the washer and I find all this cash...a couple of thousand dollars.  I collect it all and lay it out on the counter to dry.  My BF at the time comes home, sees all the money and asks what I'm doing.  Told him that I was laundering money...DUH!  Dad calls about then...asks me if I found any money in his pockets?  I told him no...which was the truth since I didn't check his pockets before I tossed them in the washer.  It was only the second time in my life that I had had my Dad use the "eff" word, but it was the first time I had ever heard panic.  I let him know that I had found the money in the washer and that it was drying on my counter.  He was NOT amused.


----------



## Michelle0803

My weekend happy - my stepdaughter got engaged at Disney World.  We are over the moon excited for this wonderful news!


----------



## SoapWitch

These have made me so happy - soaps from soap makers I love. Yvonne from Snoblove has been a long time on-line friend. Katie Mango (Bear River Soaps) I met in person a few weeks ago, the fragrances were irresistible.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Inspired by Mrs. @Zing , I did an inventory of my pantry yesterday. I have a long way to go for a 2022 reset, but we’re starting with the two different kinds of bean soup and a pumpkin pie type concoction made with a pecan crust and topping.  With only two of us in the house these days, 3/4 of the pie is already in the freezer.  Does that still count as pantry management?


----------



## Zing

TheGecko said:


> This is going back about 25+ years ago, but my Dad would drop off his laundry for me to do.  Not a huge issue...just a couple of loads.  So I go to pull the first load out of the washer and I find all this cash...a couple of thousand dollars.  I collect it all and lay it out on the counter to dry.  My BF at the time comes home, sees all the money and asks what I'm doing.  Told him that I was laundering money...DUH!  Dad calls about then...asks me if I found any money in his pockets?  I told him no...which was the truth since I didn't check his pockets before I tossed them in the washer.  It was only the second time in my life that I had had my Dad use the "eff" word, but it was the first time I had ever heard panic.  I let him know that I had found the money in the washer and that it was drying on my counter.  He was NOT amused.


This could be the plot of a Christmas movie!  Let's call your dad Uncle Billy and say his nephew runs the local Building & Loan.  Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Catscankim

The coast guard practiced with their helicopter on our hospital helipad today. It was super cool to watch since our helipad is on the ground outside of the ER next to our department. I took so many pictures and videos. 

Highlight of my day LOL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> I took so many pictures and videos.


----------



## MellonFriend

My happy is that I made salt bars for the first time today, I didn't have any cavity molds, so I did it in my loaf and I ended up cutting it at the perfect time!  It sliced so easily and didn't crumble at all!  Yay!


----------



## WhittanyWho

@MellonFriend I know that's exciting! It took me at least a year to get brave enough to make my salt bars in a loaf mold instead of individual cavity molds, and I don't think I want to go back to cavity molds. Congrats!


----------



## Lin19687

50º weather after a crappy Winter.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I am happy to be able to see another one of my eldest's daughters birthday.


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> 50º weather after a crappy Winter.


Good to see you again, btw!


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I am happy I never forced my children to eat foods they didn't want or like. My youngest daughter who is due in 10 days with her first son fourth child found out she is highly allergic to shrimp. I would have felt so guilty if I forced her to eat something she was allergic too. She and the baby are fine so another reason to be happy.


----------



## Catscankim

Panang Curry. Thats my happy tonight


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Panang Curry. Thats my happy tonight


Yeah baby. My husband and I typically go to a very authentic hole-in-the-wall Thai place after church on Sundays, so curry will be happening tomorrow for me.


----------



## Catscankim

Got another happy…took me three freakin years lol. I have a bunch more. This one was from a pineapple top from the grocery store


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AWESOME! I'm so impressed I wanna move to Florida!


----------



## Catscankim

The leaves look crappy because it is so top heavy. It falls over constantly even in a big pot.

And they are sharp!!


----------



## Relle

Catscankim said:


> Got another happy…took me three freakin years lol. I have a bunch more. This one was from a pineapple top from the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 65197


My pineapple top has still not fruited, it's been longer than 3 yrs. Your doing well to have got fruit on yours. I've threatened to pull mine out multiple times, the only reason I haven't is the rabbit sits under it.


----------



## Catscankim

Relle said:


> My pineapple top has still not fruited, it's been longer than 3 yrs. Your doing well to have got fruit on yours. I've threatened to pull mine out multiple times, the only reason I haven't is the rabbit sits under it.


Yeah, I was giving up on mine, then I saw a little flowerette deep inside of the plant so I kept at it. I also gave it fertilizer with iron. I guess if you have an iron nail, you can stick that in the soil.

I think that now that it has a fruit I am going to put it on the porch so that the neighborhood rabbits don't get it before I do.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm getting a new herdsire for my kinder goat herd next Saturday.  A breeder friend of mine is helping to transport him free of charge and I can't wait to surprise her with soap made from my home produced goat milk, goat tallow, and honey.  My only regret is that it is such short notice that I didn't have time to make her a custom batch.  Still, I'm always way too excited to gift soap to people.


----------



## Prysm

I love the smell of Gardenias.   Walking by this one last night smelled so good.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Prysm said:


> I love the smell of Gardenias.   Walking by this one last night smelled so good.


Long ago I rented a house that had a gardenia planted outside the bedroom window.  It was lovely to catch the scent of it when the breeze was blowing in through the window.


----------



## AliOop

I am very happy that my flight is due to board in 40 minutes. That’s after one schedule change by the airline (a week ago), one cancellation and rebook (last night), and one delay (this morning).   I know how fortunate I am that it isn’t worse, and that my schedule is flexible.

The incoming plane just landed, so as long as they have a crew for us, and no maintenance issues, we should be good to go. The airport is the fullest I’ve ever seen it, but so far, everyone is calm and friendly.

I am also happy that I splurged on an upgrade they offered me during checkin. It was only $97, but it also reduced my bag fee from $30 to $0, making the net cost only $67.  There could be further savings if I am willing to eat the free “meal” that comes with the upgraded seat. Still debating about that since this airline isn’t known for its haute cuisine. 

The things we endure to spend time with our grandkids…


----------



## linne1gi

@AliOop, I'm so happy for you and hope you get there safely.


----------



## AliOop

Thanks, @linne1gi - we are in the air now.


----------



## Saponista

I’m quietly sidling back onto the forum after a tough time. I’m not sure if anyone will even remember me. This new addition to my family is my happy though.


----------



## linne1gi

Saponista said:


> I’m quietly sidling back onto the forum after a tough time. I’m not sure if anyone will even remember me. This new addition to my family is my happy though.


I remember you. Glad you’re back. You’re new addition is adorable!


----------



## lenarenee

Saponista said:


> I’m quietly sidling back onto the forum after a tough time. I’m not sure if anyone will even remember me. This new addition to my family is my happy though.



Oh yes, you're remembered and happily no longer missed!  Congratulations on the little precious one!


----------



## Steve85569

Happy to just be alive at this point.
Good to "see" you all!!!


----------



## Catscankim

Catscankim said:


> Got another happy…took me three freakin years lol. I have a bunch more. This one was from a pineapple top from the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 65197


My harvest...the best pineapple I have ever tasted in my whole life.


----------



## dibbles

@Saponista it's good to see you back here! I hope you are able to spend some time with us more regularly again. What a cute, very happy addition to your family!


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> My harvest...the best pineapple I have ever tasted in my whole life.
> 
> View attachment 67601


Excellent!


----------



## MellonFriend

Catscankim said:


> My harvest...the best pineapple I have ever tasted in my whole life.
> 
> View attachment 67601


Wow!  It's actually completely yellow!  I guess they have to pick them green to ship them to stores and then ripening on the counter only gives it a yellow shade.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> My harvest...the best pineapple I have ever tasted in my whole life.


It looks so good! I can smell it! Drool.


----------



## Catscankim

MellonFriend said:


> Wow!  It's actually completely yellow!  I guess they have to pick them green to ship them to stores and then ripening on the counter only gives it a yellow shade.


Yeah, I did some research on it. I belong to a gardening group and they said to let it go yellow. It was so hard to do! I'm used to getting green pineapples from the market. Thats the color it is supposed to be before plucking it. When I get a store-bought one that's green, it usually goes rotten before it gets yellow.

I have two more going that don't have fruit yet. The mother plant from this pineapple already has lots of pups on it. Those ones wont take as long to get fruit after I plant them from what I've read. Soon I will have a pineapple plantation LOL.

Edit: for anybody wishing to grow a pineapple I will tell you how I did it. I screwed off the top of a store bought one. Pluck the bottom leaves off of it until you see eyes...they are actually roots forming. You can't take off too many. I stick mine in a glass of water until roots grow. I mean REALLY grow. Usually they fill the glass of water I put it in.

I take out the crown and root mass and sprinkle rooting hormone on the roots and pot it up in a large-ish pot. Get a short wide pot so it doesn't keep falling over when it gets top heavy.

I water it A LOT while it is growing, then I watered sparingly when the fruit appeared. Like you can let it get completely dry...it helps the pineapple plant put more energy into the fruit. Fertilize occasionally with ROSE fertilizer, at half strength...it has iron in it. If your crown starts to look sad or pale, give it a dose. Once I got a fruit forming, I hardly watered it at all.

The hardest part was waiting until it turned yellow and SMELLED like a pineapple. I'd post it on my garden group "pick it now?" "Nooooooo, wait till it gets yellow" Oh my gosh, it looked like what I was used to getting from the market. Patience is a virtue LOL. Let it go yellow.

Look at me being an expert with one pineapple LOL. Just telling you how I did it and what I learned....


----------



## MellonFriend

That's really awesome, @Catscankim!  What kind of conditions do the plants need to grow in?  Sunlight, temperatures, etc.?  Do you grow yours outdoors?


----------



## Trea

Posting my happy...





Just being able to sit here and watch the birds and squirrels, being out in nature, makes me happy!
Also...
This little girl!


----------



## Catscankim

MellonFriend said:


> That's really awesome, @Catscankim!  What kind of conditions do the plants need to grow in?  Sunlight, temperatures, etc.?  Do you grow yours outdoors?


Full sun on the surface of the sun LOL. I did take it in when it got to freezing temps this winter, which doesn't happen often, or for very long. As little attention as you can give it lol. It didn't need to be watered a lot, I used half-strength rose fertilizer when the leaves looked a little blah (before it got fruit). Trust me, I had a lot of help from my gardening group, and a little youtube to learn about the pups and when to separate them, which I haven't done yet.

But yeah, it was in a pot on the concrete that every once in a while I was like...ok, lets spray you too. Now I water it deep because there are a lot of pups on momma plant.

When things started happening...like the fruit coming in. I even moved it from under my roof where it will get a waterfall. I almost brought it inside the porch to make sure it didn't get too much water. But it was heavy and sharp so I didn't move it around.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I don't make as much soap as I should during the summer. I'd rather be doing this.


----------



## AliOop

mx6inpenn said:


> I don't make as much soap as I should during the summer. I'd rather be doing this.


Yeah I wouldn’t be soaping either. Or doing laundry or dishes or working.


----------



## earlene

I am happy to see you back, @Saponista!

Glad to hear that another grandmother gets to see her grandchildren.  And happy that airline travel isn't stressing too many people out.  (Well, at least those of us here.)

We also traveled by air this month; went to DC for the 4th, to see the national fireworks display for the first time ever.  We had a perfect spot by the Netherlands Carillon.  Even had a rabbit dash past the crowd just as the fireworks were starting.  I missed Kitty Baby terribly and the stress of boarding her rather than taking her to my granddaughter brought on a recurring cold sore that I had not had in a couple years (of course just after I told my doctor I no longer need that prescription for Acyclovir - now I do again).  Anyway, she was apparently fine while we were gone & is very cuddly now that she is back at home.  At least I know I can rest assured of her safety if we need to board her there again (her Vet runs the boarding site), so that is sort of an almost 'happy.'  But I still feel like I need to earn back some of her trust and faith in me after leaving her in a strange place for so long (9 days in a cage makes me feel really guilty!)


----------



## dibbles

@earlene do you know if there are any cat sitting sites like Rover.com for dogs? We've had good luck when we've had to board our dog. They are in a home environment, there are reviews of the 'sitter', you can filter by your pet's particular needs such as no kids, no other pets, fenced yard, etc. Many people love animals and miss having a pet, but can't - for various reasons - have one of their own. We found a sitter that would take our boy out in their fenced yard and play fetch with him a few times a day, would let him sleep in their bed, had a 'dog sofa' in front of their picture window for the dogs to look out. He would get so excited when we dropped him off that we knew he was treated well. Just a thought.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

mx5inpenn said:


> I don't make as much soap as I should during the summer. I'd rather be doing this.
> 
> View attachment 67651


I like to kayak too, but it's almost too hot for that down here.  Kayaking is much more pleasant in the spring and fall here!


----------



## mx5inpenn

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I like to kayak too, but it's almost too hot for that down here.  Kayaking is much more pleasant in the spring and fall here!


I go year round, as long as it's above 40°F (I have a wetsuit for cold water trips) but prefer sunshine and hot days. I'm a summer soul


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I caught my first salmon!


----------



## LynetteO

This is completely not soap related but I am so excited. I have always loved small things. Which is a love passed on to me by my Grandmother. She collected miniatures & had them set up in the most unique display,  which I inherited & TREASURE! Anyway, I’ve three daughters, always liked dolls myself, so I bought “Life of Faith” dolls for each of them. I never cared for the American girl doll body. However, I didnt purchase a doll for myself. I’m 52 and I am always looking at new dolls & antique dolls but nothing ever “grabbed” me until today. Today I came across Blythe dolls. They are only 12” tall and it was   @ 1st sight with a custom Sugar Plum Fairy doll. I can hardly wait for her arrival!


----------



## MellonFriend

It was my one year soaping anniversary yesterday!  One year and still completely and passionately addicted.


----------



## Catscankim

I have had my old truck for about 8 years. It has 287K miles on it lol. I drive an hour to work and sometimes it really makes me nervous on the turnpike. It makes so many unidentifiable noises. But with my credit in the state that it has been, I never thought a car loan was in my future. Over the past couple of years I have been working on it. I know its not great yet, not even in the "fair" range. I finally just got over the 600 hump, which again, is not the greatest, but figure that is an added 150 points than what I started out with.

I got an Amazon secured card a little over a year ago and I just buy and pay off. I finally got an unsecured low-limit card that I do the same. I waited for a bunch of old inquiries to drop off, then applied and received two more unsecured cards.

One glaring thing that keeps sticking out on Credit Karma is that I do not have a variety of credit and that was holding my progress back. Last Sunday, I worked overnight. I had a meeting at 9am that I had to wait around for, and that lasted an hour and a half zzzzzzzzzz....... which put me in the 16 hour range at work. I went to leave Monday morning and my stupid car wouldn't start. I went in to get my co-worker who is pretty handy with cars and he said it was my starter. He cranked it a few times and finally it turned over. "Do not shut your car off for any reason until you get home". LOL....geeze, hope I don't stall out along the way LOL.

Oh, I also got a "line of credit", which is through credit karma (affiliate) that is basically a secured loan. You pay into it a set amount. It looks like a loan, but it is secured. It made no sense to me at first, but I did research on it and it is a legit way of raising your credit score. My first "loan payment" hit my credit report and it increased by 15 points. The way it works is, they "give you" a small loan. In my case $500 and you pay it off. You can't touch it in the meantime. When you are done, that $500 goes back into my savings account (that my automatic payments come out of), and it starts all over again, using the $500 that is now in your savings account. I thought it was a little shady at first, but it is working. Of course now that it goes into your savings account, you can use it as you please because it is your money, or just leave it there to continue cycling it through this secured loan.

Don't worry, I only use the cards for like a tank of gas then pay it off right away. I am determined to get my credit right for the first time in my life.

So now that my truck had been sitting in in my driveway on jacks all last week, I decided it was time.

So I got me this....






YAY.ME!!!

The payment is high, the interest rate is high. I figured I would give it a few months and see about refinancing it. But I actually got an insurance rate for comprehensive for lower than my current liability rate on my other truck. My friend offered to be a co-signer, but I declined. I don't want to be responsible for anybody else's credit. 

It has stuff I don't even know how to use!! You know, like power windows and locks LOL. It is a 2018. My old truck is 2004. It only has 40k miles on it. Gonna have to give up a few luxuries, like eating for now LOL.


----------



## linne1gi

Yeah You! Congratulations


----------



## Mommawolfe

Congrats on your new truck! Just a word about credit karma...be careful with the click bait from them! They will claim you don't have enough credit and want you to get more...every time you apply for a new line of credit, it dings your credit rating. Also, transunion and equifax are not the only two monitors that exist, and in most cases not what banks use to determine credit worthiness. Getting a high interest loan is a necessary evil to improve your credit, again, congrats! I was off grid (credit and banks) for 10 years, so decided one day that I needed to get back on line with my credit. it has taken me 7 years to get into the "very good" range (credit karma) I still get turned away because of the fico score, because it does not always follow equally with the others. don't get discouraged, all improvement is good! You may also notice that your score will drop by 50+ points for no apparent reason! don't panic! it will recover within 3 months...(usually)


----------



## Catscankim

Thank you for all that.

any little bit of progress is good right now. And I get it that CK has a bait and click thing going on, but it hasn't done me wrong yet (I don't think lol).  I have gone up the line from secured cards, to unsecured cards (all sub prime, I get it)...to car loan. In my head I think that maybe their affiliates see that you are actually working on your standing and maybe that's why it is helping. I never thought any of this was even possible a year or two ago. So I am over the top with all that.

i keep an eye on CK almost every day. Some day I will run a formal credit report to see what creditors see. Not yet though, cause I am pretty sure I am going to take a hit from all this credit activity going on right now and I don't want to get depressed about it LOL.

I really never thought it was an option for me to get a car. So I just kept dumping money into my old rattle-trap. Not to mention fingers crossed all the way to and from work.

So...just in time for the hurricane that's coming tomorrow. I want to wrap the new girl in plastic and tarp, maybe some saran wrap and bubble wrap too LOL. Consensus  is that its not going to be much. Nobody in the neighborhood is even hanging hurricane shutters. But it is already super windy out.


----------

